# Willkommen auf der neuen PCGH-Webseite



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. August 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Willkommen auf der neuen PCGH-Webseite gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Willkommen auf der neuen PCGH-Webseite


----------



## Pommes (12. August 2009)

Meine Güte hab ich mich gewundert


----------



## Gornadar (12. August 2009)

..und ich hab mich eben schon gewundert, was mein Browser da anstellt, als ich F5 drückte. Aber erster Eindruck ist ganz schick


----------



## sniggerz (12. August 2009)

ich find das neue design nicht überzeugend 
sieht nich so schick und übersichtlich aus wie das alte, aber jeder hat ne andere meinung 

Edit: dass die seite jedoch breiter dargestellt werden kann, finde ich klasse ... wobei (bis jetz?) noch 1920 als breite fehlt, da ich denke dass ich mit meinem full hd lcd nich allein bin


----------



## !!!Kenny!!! (12. August 2009)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## s-pisch (12. August 2009)

Moin moin,
Das war jetzt aber sehr überraschend. Ich habe schon gedacht, das mein IE spinnt. Ganz ungewohntes Bild. erstmal drauf einstellen, aber so erstmal ganz schick.
Gruß


----------



## Jas0n (12. August 2009)

Muss sagen, net schlecht ... schön modern.

Das mit der Bildergalerie auf ner anderen Seite find ich jetzt nicht sooooo den Burner aber sonst find ichs auf den ersten Blicke sehr schick!

Nur ist PCGHX und somit das Comment schreiben noch im alten Design? 

Aber PCGH könnte das Design mal auch übernehmen ... back to the roots


----------



## Grav3 (12. August 2009)

Hübsch ist sie geworden die Seite... nur eins fehlt mir jetzt.. die Uhrzeiten der News... kann man die irgendwo aktivieren? oder müssen die noch nachgepflegt werden?


----------



## Gohan (12. August 2009)

Sieht ja ganz gut aus, benötigt aber schon etwas Umgewöhnung. Ich finde, dass das andere n bißchen übersichtlicher wahr, kann aber auch sein, dass man sich erstma dran gewöhnen muss...


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (12. August 2009)

AAAhhhh, was denn hier passiert ....
dachte schon wo ich hier gelandet bin ....
Scheint ganz nett zu sein ... an Win7 konnt ich mich auch gewöhnen ......


----------



## plonk01 (12. August 2009)

Glückwunsch! Seite sieht TOP aus!!  Übersichtlich, schick, wie immer informativ...


----------



## -Phoenix- (12. August 2009)

sers
sieht  nice aus


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. August 2009)

Sieht gut aus!, *aber* es ist blöd das man in der jeweiligen news die Vorschau der Bildergalerie nicht sieht und das bei den news auf der Main keine Uhrzeit mehr dabei steht 

//edit
das mit der Bildgalerie scheint in anderen News zu gehen, aber in dieser hier nicht.
Aber das mit der Uhrzeit find ich immer noch blöd


----------



## Megael (12. August 2009)

what da hell? muss mich erst mal bissal damit beschäftigen^^


----------



## boss3D (12. August 2009)

Oh Mann, wer hat sich denn dieses Design überlegt? Ich sag nur:  
Ich will wieder das alte Design zurück, das war viel übersichtlicher ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Speedi (12. August 2009)

sniggerz schrieb:


> ich find das neue design nicht überzeugend
> sieht nich so schick und übersichtlich aus wie das alte, aber jeder hat ne andere meinung



Also das Hellblau ist auch nicht so mein Fall, wirkt nicht überzeugend, das stimmt.
Ansonsten ist mir gleich die Widescreen-Unterstützung aufgefallen, wodurch der Platz meines 1920x1080-Monitors viel besser genutzt wird!  

Ich hab mich aber auch erschrocken, als alles auf einmal so hellblau wurde.
Wie gesagt, die Farbe ist nicht so toll^^  


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Heidi1610 (12. August 2009)

Find das neue Design übersichtlicher als das alte, macht was her....bin mal auf das neue Heftlayout gespannt....weiter so...


----------



## SubZero1993 (12. August 2009)

Finde das neue Design eig. ganz gut, aber vllt. sollte man noch eine andere Version erstellen und die User selbst entscheiden lassen welches Design sie haben wollen.


----------



## T-MAXX (12. August 2009)

Ich dachte, ich hätte mich verdrückt.
Mit einen Mal sieht die Seite ganz anderes aus.

Gefällt mich nicht unbedingt, da der Menüpunkt NEWS verschwunden ist.
Das Datum in hellblau passt irgendwie nicht. Etwas dunkler wäre besser, dann hebt sich das besser vom Tag ab.
Warum ändert ihr ständig die Schriftart? Arial las sich damals wesentlich besser. Bitte bleibt endlich Mal bei einer Schriftart.

Aero hin oder her, es gefällt mir...


----------



## triddan (12. August 2009)

Moderner, leichter, frischer... 
Das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Punsher (12. August 2009)

WTF? das dachte ich wo ich grad auf pcgh geklickt hab. alter scheiss


----------



## plonk01 (12. August 2009)

Sieht schick aus! Gefällt...


----------



## Two-Face (12. August 2009)

Uff, was, wie? War grad noch im Forum, jetzt sowas.... 
Klar, wenn man das alte Seitenlayout gewohnt war, fällt es einem aufs erste schwer, sich ans neue zu gewöhnen. Das einzige was mir bisher nicht gefällt, ist dass das Profilfeld und die Preisvergleichsuche nun auf der rechten Seite sind

Aber das mit dem einstellbaren Seitenverhältnis is echt genial. Auch die Suchf- und Bonuscode-Funktion oben anzuzeigen ist eine gute Lösung


----------



## technus1975 (12. August 2009)

Tja, da guckst du! Hab gerade den Nvidia Artikel gelesen, dann Home angewählt und siehe da, das neue Layout hat mich begrüßt.

Eine freudige Überraschung. Design gefällt mir sehr gut.

Weiter so, PCGH!!


----------



## Demcy (12. August 2009)

uiuiui ... der mensch ist doch ein gewohnheitstier ! 

ich hab mich voll erschrocken als DAS aufeinmal aufging ...

Naja der erste eindruck ist  optisch ansprechend. der zweite schon so lala ... habt ihr ja jetzt noch mehr platz für werbung wa ?

ich lasse mich überraschen und geh erstmal unforeingenommen an die sache herran ...

neues Feedback von mir in ein paar tagen !


----------



## reuven_malter (12. August 2009)

ich finds ziemlich gut.
und das Blau sieht doch richtig hetero aus !


----------



## TheArival (12. August 2009)

Finde das Design auch eigentlich gut, aber kann man das alte auch noch auswählen / verwenden ?


Es scheint mehr Werbung zu geben als vorher, das könnte man doch auch nen bisschen reduzieren.


----------



## Creech (12. August 2009)

Angenehm luftiges neues Design. Sieht gut aus. Am wichtigsten ist mir jedoch die volle Ausnutzung der Monitorbreite. Klasse Sache.


----------



## P@trick (12. August 2009)

Tolle Aufmachung,

ich besuche Eure Seite täglich (mit Firefox und Werbeblocker-das müsst Ihr mir schon überlassen-aufmerksame Leser wissen, was ich meine) und bin begeistert.... 

Weiter so


----------



## guidodungel (12. August 2009)

Echt super, muss mich mal dran gewöhnen. Aber als erstes ist mir gleich die Suchleiste oben aufgefallen, sehr gut.
Die Anpassung der Breite mittels Mausklick ist einfach genial!
Muss noch ein paar Eindrücke sammeln und alles genau erkunden.

Erstes Fazit: Sehr gelungen und übersichtlich wenn doch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## mk90 (12. August 2009)

is schon gelungen muss man sagen


----------



## MDKSkywalker220177 (12. August 2009)

Mein erster Gedanke war, wo bin ich denn gelandet. Es war aber die richtige Seite.

Mein Eindruck von der neuen Seite: Gut gemacht, weiter so.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. August 2009)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Gefällt mich nicht unbedingt, da der Menüpunkt NEWS verschwunden ist.
> Warum ändert ihr ständig die Schriftart? Arial las sich damals wesentlich besser. Bitte bleibt endlich Mal bei einer Schriftart.



Die News gibt es weiterhin. News zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Und wir ändern nicht ständig die Schriftart. Das war vorher Verdana und ist JETZT Arial auf der Main. 



Jas0n schrieb:


> Nur ist PCGHX und somit das Comment schreiben noch im alten Design?
> 
> Aber PCGH könnte das Design mal auch übernehmen ... back to the roots



Als nächstes Projekt steht das Extreme-Forum auf dem Plan mit vielen neuen Funktionen, einer verbesserten Optik und weiteren Gags. Stay tuned.


----------



## sebtb (12. August 2009)

hm ich find gerade die startseite bissl viel jetzt , so überladen? kann man net die kategorien größer schreiben oder mit background versehen? oder symbole davor klemmen die aussagen sind? ansonsten schick )) gefällt mir


----------



## boss3D (12. August 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Als nächstes Projekt steht das Extreme-Forum auf dem Plan mit vielen neuen Funktionen, einer verbesserten Optik und weiteren Gags. Stay tuned.


Vermutlich muss man schon zufrieden sein, wenn man es dann noch findet ...  

Zu euren weiteren Plänen kann ich nur sagen: Biiiitte niiiicht!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## QZA (12. August 2009)

das erste was ich gedacht HÄ WAS IS DAS DENN JETZT dann habe ich erkannt das es doch die pcghseite is 
bin jetzt seit 2 min hier drauf und nuss sagen UNGEWOHNT aber mal richtig aber nach ersten urteilen eher RELATIV

naja mal looken wie ich hier kla kommen werde


----------



## Eifelsniper (12. August 2009)

Also mir gefällt die Seite sehr gut schluss ende


----------



## johnnyp49 (12. August 2009)

Die neue PCGH-Webseite gefällt mir. Das Layout ist wirklich gut gelungen, modern und ansprechend.
Das Einstellen der Breite ist für mich von Vorteil, da ich einen 16:9 Monitor nutze. Weiter so!


----------



## Otep (12. August 2009)

Ahhh, ich dachte erst wo bin ich denn jetzt gelandet 

mir gefällt es gut


----------



## madamc (12. August 2009)

Ich hab gerade schon gedachte ich hab ausversehen auf hardwareluxx geklickt! 

Naja ich denk es ist ne Umgewöhnungssache. Auf den allerersten Blick muss ich sagen das ich die alte besser fand aber vielleicht überkommen mich ja noch die Glücksgefühle


----------



## Patibim (12. August 2009)

Naja ich finde die Seite jetz ziehmlich unübersichtlich weil alles irgend wie so zusammen geklatscht wirkt, vor war es schön übersichtlich aufgeteilt.


----------



## zuogolpon (12. August 2009)

WTF? dachte ich als ich sah auf welcher Seite ich mich befand.
Ich dachte ist bestimmt ein Fehler.
Aber nein.

Sieht zwar recht Zeitgemäß aus, aber übersichtlicher ist es sicherlich nicht geworden. 
Ich scheu einmal keiner Kritik.
Also, dass die News/Artikel jetzt ohne rechte Seitenleiste bzw. Links angezeigt werden ist nicht übersichtlicher aus meiner Sicht.
Die frühere Abgrenzung war wesentlich besser.

Die neue Home-Leiste oben ist weitaus schicker und einfach für den Nutzer praktischer.

Allerdings hat auch die News/ArtikelSeite an Übersicht verloren.
Alles sieht gleich schwach aus und nicht mehr so ansprechend wie gestern.^^

Ich musste erst richtig suchen bis ich die News gefunden habe.
Der alte Schriftgrad/Schriftart war eindeutiger, besser zu lesen.
Leider habe ich keinen Verghleich mehr zur alten Seite.

Vielleicht lässt sich ja das neue evtl. schönere Design mit dem alten übersichtlicheren kombinieren oder bleibt das nun so?

MfG
Z

Noch ein paar Anmerkungen: Die beiden Seitenleisten auf der Rechten sind ja wohl nicht gewollt oder? Das sieht nämlich etwas komisch aus.
Auch der Werbeblock oben über dem Logo der Seite ist etwas allein und stört wiedereinmal die Übersicht.
Tja und sonst muss ich noch sagen, dass die Links oben nicht sehr auffällig sind und für den Nutzer praktisch.
Der nette Preisvergleich von gestern am linken Rand war sehr nützlich, jetzt ist er in den gequetschten Links oben gar nich mehr zu sehen.


----------



## cyrezz (12. August 2009)

Gefällt mir sehr gut die Änderung! Nur weiter so!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. August 2009)

Merke: Wir benutzen bitteschön "schwul" nicht als abwertenden Begriff, sondern greifen auf neutrale Bezeichnungen zurück. Ich habe die betreffenden Beiträge editiert - bitte in Zukunft darauf achten.


----------



## Freestyler808 (12. August 2009)

zuogolpon schrieb:


> WTF? dachte ich als ich sah auf welcher Seite ich mich befand.
> Ich dachte ist bestimmt ein Fehler.
> Aber nein.
> 
> ...




finde ich auch und mehr Farbe bitte


----------



## Skaos (12. August 2009)

hm also es is optisch auf jeden Fall ansprechnder geworden, die Übersicht is für mich auch nich mehr so gegeben, aber vl auch nur ne Gewohnheitsfrage.. Aber ich finds gut, dass das knallig Bunte weg is.. die einzelnen Newsseiten und vor allem die Kommentare drunter sehen auch gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.. aber der Mensch is ein Gewohnheitstier.. so schwer wir uns vl grad damit tun uns dran zu gewöhnen genau so schnell werden wir damit auch wieder zurecht kommen denk ich..


----------



## DaStash (12. August 2009)

Wirklich sehr innovativ das man jederzeit die Auflösung umstellen kann, gefällt mir sehr gut. Endlich mal die volle Übersicht auf meinem 24" Panel. 

Jetzt passt allerdings das Design des Forums überhaupt nicht mehr zum Neuem und wie sieht es beim Forum mit der Auflösungsskallierung aus, fällt die auch dynamisch aus?

p.s.: Ich kenn ja nen Trick wie man problemlos die alte Seite verwenden kann.... *pfeif* 

MfG


----------



## pillepalle.ger (12. August 2009)

Hab mich grad gewundert ob ich ne falsche Startseite hab! 

Sieht aber toll aus, gefällt mir. Man muß nur erst mal den Überblick finden. 

Aber bitte das Forum dann auch mit anpassen. Sieht blöd aus wenn es beim hin und her schalten immer anders aussieht.


----------



## neuroheaven (12. August 2009)

meine güte sieht das assn aus. und dafür hab ihr seit märz geackert?

das male ich mit paint in 2min.

nur noch werbung
zu kleine schrift
nicht überzeugende farben
lasche kontraste
noch kleinere überschriften
nichts ist wiederzufinden
zerstreuung der kategorien
durch die kleine schrift und den weißen hintergrund
brennt das angucken der seite in den augen.
keine dicken balken zur räumlihen abgrenzung der 
themen
keine uhrzeiten mehr vor den news


bäh das sieht mal dermaßen schrottig aus.
wollte man den apple style hier umsetzen???

schwache kür. _*EDIT ADMIN: Persönliche Beleidigungen von Berufsgruppen dulden wir hier nicht.*_


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (12. August 2009)

HILFE ! Was ist hier los ? *michorientierungslosumseh*

Die Werbeleiste ÜBER dem PCGH Schriftzug geht ja mal gar nicht, dadurch wird das ganze Layout kaputt gemacht ! Die Werbung sollte wenn dann direkt NEBEN dem PCGH Logo sein.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon das mir das gesamte Design sonst auch nicht gefällt, wenigstens sieht die PCGHX Seite NOCH normal aus


----------



## T-MAXX (12. August 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Die News gibt es weiterhin. News zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
> 
> Und wir ändern nicht ständig die Schriftart. Das war vorher Verdana und ist JETZT Arial auf der Main.
> 
> ...


Ich meine die Schriftart bei den News. Verdana liest sich irgendwie, als wäre es eine Comic-Schriftart. Kann man sich drüber Streiten, aber alles in Arial-Schriftart liest sich bedeutend besser und sieht auch moderner aus.

Ich mache selber auch Webseiten, aber Arial bleibt eine futuristische, übersichtliche und angenehm zu lesende Schriftart für mich.

Noch ein Projekt Extreme-Forum aufm Plan? Aha...


----------



## Kjuwe (12. August 2009)

Schade, die Übersichtlichkeit, die ich bisher bei der Seite so toll fand ist nun irgendwie verschwunden.


----------



## Jami (12. August 2009)

Jeeeeehaaa, ich liebe euch, gaaaaanz großes Kompliment!!!


----------



## pillepalle.ger (12. August 2009)

Freestyler808 schrieb:


> finde ich auch und mehr Farbe bitte



Ich persönlich finde es schicker und eleganter wenn es so steril wirkt. Zu bunt muß es nicht sein.


----------



## rockyko (12. August 2009)

boah ... also respekt ... gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut ... super übersichtlich ... das design klasse gewählt ... auch die unterteilungen der news finde ich alles sehr struktureirt ... klasse 

... und es ist nicht leicht mich als webentwickler zu überzeugen^^


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (12. August 2009)

Bin am anfang auch erstmal erschrocken und hab mich gewundert was mein Opera da versucht darzustellen
Nach anfänglicher Verwunderung gefällt mir die neue Seite wesentlich besser wie die alte. Vorallem das blättern und die nicht mehr so übertrieben bunte Seite. Wirkt nur wesentlich seriöser als die alte.
Großes Lob.


----------



## snaapsnaap (12. August 2009)

Ich hab oben garkeine Werbung sondern nur einen grauen Bereich! Warum nicht die gesamte Werbung auf eine Seite, zB rechts wo diese Saturn Charts sind. 
Und diese Überschriften in dem Türkis sind kaum zu erkennen, die sollten entweder Dunkelrot werden, oder ihr braucht ordentliche Hintergründe, damit das Türkis deutlich erkennbar ist.
Ansonsten siehsts net schlecht aus.


----------



## zuogolpon (12. August 2009)

Hab nochmal mit der alten Os-Informer Website verglichen.
Die PCGH ist viel unübersichtlicher.
Bei der alten sowie bei OSI ist immer der Wochentag perfekt hervorgehoben, genauso wie die Uhrzeit der News.
Schwul  würde ich die Farben nich bezeichnen, da man nicht konkret weiß was das nun heißen soll. Ich glaube sie sidn auf dem weißen Hintergrund einfach schlecht zu lesen. (Vor allem das helle blau )

Ich hoffe ihr nehmt euch das zu herzen und überarbeitet das Design nocheinmal. Dann haben wir die beste Website im Inet. 

MfG
Z


----------



## fA!nT (12. August 2009)

ich finds irgendwie ein bissl zu steril...
aber naja der mensch ist ja bekanntlich ein gewohnheitstier ;D


----------



## Xetic (12. August 2009)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> meine güte sieht das assn aus. und dafür hab ihr seit märz geackert?
> 
> das male ich mit paint in 2min.
> 
> ...


 
Übertreiben kann mans auch


----------



## micky23 (12. August 2009)

Wirkt sehr clean, aber auch total ungewohnt nach all den Jahren.
Denke mal nach einer kleinen Eingewöhnung findet man alles schneller


----------



## ---*Badboy*--- (12. August 2009)

Auf denn ersten Blick schaut ja ganz nice aus, schön Modern der Look.
Aber bei dem alten Design sah es irgendwie übersichtlicher aus, das was mir an PCGH.de bis jetzt so gut gefallen aht

Und dank meinem 26" LCD ist alles ein bisserl arg in die Breite gezogen, also naja mal schauen


----------



## CiSaR (12. August 2009)

Wow das sieht echt gut aus 
und ich finde die Seite jetzt irgendwie schneller 

Ne gefällt mir echt super


----------



## Nuklon (12. August 2009)

---*Badboy*--- schrieb:


> Auf denn ersten Blick schaut ja ganz nice aus, schön Modern der Look.
> Aber bei dem alten Design sah es irgendwie übersichtlicher aus, das was mir an PCGH.de bis jetzt so gut gefallen aht
> 
> Und dank meinem 26" LCD ist alles ein bisserl arg in die Breite gezogen, also naja mal schauen


Was soll ich mit meinem 28 Zoll erst sagen


----------



## juergen28 (12. August 2009)

Ei was sehen meine enzündeten Augen? Habt Ihr ja gut hin bekommen. Sieht nett und irgenwie "frischer" aus.....auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## Two-Face (12. August 2009)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> meine güte sieht das assn aus. und dafür hab ihr seit märz geackert?
> 
> das male ich mit paint in 2min.
> 
> ...


 
Okay, ich geb dir meine E-Mail-Adresse und 2 Minuten und du schickst mir eine in Paint erstellte Seite, die so aussieht wie die hier...

Ehrlichgesagt weiß ich nicht, wo du den Mut herbekommst, über Leute herzuziehen, die mehr Ahnung als du haben.


----------



## milhouse311 (12. August 2009)

Sieht doch klasse aus, hier tun zwar einige ziemlich meckern...
Die würden es doch aber niemals so hinbekommen.
Weiter So


----------



## namoet (12. August 2009)

mir gefällts  bin aufs neue forum gespannt. ist mir irgendwie zu altbacken...


----------



## DevilsHelperGER (12. August 2009)

also normal kann ich neugestatete seiten nicht leiden weil man sich erst neu zurechtfinden muss und weils häufig kacke aussieht aber hier... mir gefällts echt gut!! Lob!


----------



## kuer (12. August 2009)

Sehr nett PCGH  Ich dachte schon ich hätte mich verlaufen. NICE


----------



## spockilein (12. August 2009)

Alos ich finde die neue PCGH ganz Stark. Endlich wird die volle Breite des Monitors genutzt. Auch wirkt sie jetzt Moderner und Seriöser. Es kommt mir auch so vor, als ob die Seite auf Klicks schneller reagiert.
Nur einen kleinen Kritikpunkt habe ich: Bringt vor den Meldungen wieder die Uhrzeit. 
Oder wollt Ihr verschleiern, das Ihr manchmal etwas langsam bei den News seit? Aber nur manchmal. Ein Bißchen. Selten. Ab und Zu. Sorry.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. August 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> *Merke: Wir benutzen bitteschön "schwul" nicht als abwertenden Begriff, sondern greifen auf neutrale Bezeichnungen zurück.* Ich habe die betreffenden Beiträge editiert - bitte in Zukunft darauf achten.


Das war ernst gemeint...


----------



## kyuss1975 (12. August 2009)

ja fein! sieht sehr aufgeräumt und modern aus!


----------



## joel3214 (12. August 2009)

WTF dachte ich aller erstes wo ich auf die Seite kam ebnend erst noch alt gehe auf den nächsten Link und schwubs ein neues Design 
Habe gar nicht mitbekommen das es geändert wird wohl zu lange im urlaub gewesen 
So erstmal umschauen


----------



## pillepalle.ger (12. August 2009)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> meine güte sieht das assn aus. und dafür hab ihr seit märz geackert?
> 
> das male ich mit paint in 2min.
> 
> ...




Immerhin wird die Seite ja nur nebenbei gemacht zur Zeitschrift!


----------



## iglofiscj (12. August 2009)

Ich finds geil das ich endlich den ganzen Bildschirm nutzen kann


----------



## ClareQuilty (12. August 2009)

Das Design ist durchaus gelungen. Nur finde ich die Schriftart sehr schlecht gewählt: zu klein und irgendwie giftig für die Augen. Die von computerbase z.b. finde ich hingegen sehr schön. Vielleicht könntet ihr ja noch was an der Schriftart drehen, die ist irgendwie so mikrig und unruhig.


----------



## Bierkiste (12. August 2009)

aufgeräumt und modern sieht die neue Seite wirklich aus.
Aber den Farben fehlt noch ein bisschen mehr Kontrast, ist alles so hell.


----------



## Hombracho (12. August 2009)

Nicht schlecht. Eure Mühen haben sich gelohnt!


----------



## »EraZeR« (12. August 2009)

Yeah, endlich Breitbildunterstützung auf der Hauptseite


----------



## darkmaster00001 (12. August 2009)

gefällt mir nicht


----------



## LASDGBANE (12. August 2009)

meiner meinung nach finde ich das neue design etwas unordentlich und unübersichtlich. Dass nicht nur weil man einfach die seite für die anmeldung getauscht hat und das design optisch aufgemöbelt hat. Ehrlich gesagt fände ich es genialer wenn man einfach das alte design mit neuer optik (die neuen stilmittel: css styles und sowas) aufpeppen würde, denn an sich war es ein gut durchdachtes design und sehr sehr übersichtlich. Ma gucken vl is das ja nur der erste eindruck.

mfg LASDGBANE


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (12. August 2009)

iglofiscj schrieb:


> Ich finds geil das ich endlich den ganzen Bildschirm nutzen kann


 
???

1. Das ging vorher auch schon (ich habe 1920x1200 als Auflösung)
2. Geht es bei mir jetzt NICHT mehr, weil eine nervige Werbeeinblendung die komplette PCGH-Logo Leiste um ein paar Zentimeter nach UNTEN drückt !

Ausserdem hatte das alte Design immer irgendwie eine Beruhigende wirkung auf mich, ich hab die Seite einfach nur aufgerufen, angestarrt und nach ein paar Sekunden wieder dicht gemacht... jetzt hingegen überlege ich eine andere Startseite zu nehmen, weil mir bei der neuen wirklich nicht wohl im Magen wird


----------



## weeza (12. August 2009)

ach, wie geil... widescreen-support 


sieht total geil aus.* FETTES LOB!*

wann wird das forum dem neuen design angepasst?


----------



## Pommes (12. August 2009)

Naja "Bonuscode" könnte man auch wieder in Webcode umbennen, denn wenn man draufklickt kommt auch "Webcodes müssen...."
Ich weiß ja nicht ob die Webcodes im Heft jetzt auch anders heißen


----------



## benny71 (12. August 2009)

echt geil.weiter so


----------



## Taktloss (12. August 2009)

Sieht schick aus, ist aber sehr unübersichtlich auf den ersten Blick. 
Als ich den neuen Style das erste Mal aufgerufen haben, dachte ich erstmal: WALL OF TEXT
Der zweite Gedanke war: DL;DR.

Ich finde die einzelnen Kategorien sollten deutlicher hervorgehoben sein. Farblich z.B.

Ich persönlich bin nicht 100% voll überzeugt von der jetzigen Fassung.


----------



## emorocket (12. August 2009)

ich find es nich schlecht    von mir  ein sehr gut


----------



## ShadowAlien (12. August 2009)

irgendwie stört mich der graue balken ganz oben... reicht das nicht, wenn die werbung an der seite und zwischen den news ist? ...

ansonsten gefällt das neue style durchaus...


----------



## JimBeam (12. August 2009)

Mich überzeugt das Design nicht, ich find es zu steril und langweilig, mir fehlen irgendwie die Kontraste, und die Schrift könnte auch ein wenig größer sein. Und viel übersichtlicher ist es imo auch nicht geworden. Naja vielleicht gewöhn ich mich dran.


----------



## rockyko (12. August 2009)

habt ihr auch probleme bei dem preisvergleich?

EDIT: funzt wieder


----------



## BadLuck (12. August 2009)

Ich finde es zu unübersichtlich.

Das mag vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass ich mich erst daran gewöhnen muss, aber das alte Design war gearade im Newsbereich besser bzw. einfacher zu lesen.
Könnt ihr da bitte wieder die Spiegelstriche und die Uhrzeit einbauen, so weiß man was man schon gelesen hat und was noch nicht!

Ansosnten ist es eben Zeitgemäß...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. August 2009)

TheSlayedGuardian schrieb:


> 1. Das ging vorher auch schon (ich habe 1920x1200 als Auflösung)
> 2. Geht es bei mir jetzt NICHT mehr, weil eine nervige Werbeeinblendung die komplette PCGH-Logo Leiste um ein paar Zentimeter nach UNTEN drückt !
> 
> Ausserdem hatte das alte Design immer irgendwie eine Beruhigende wirkung auf mich, ich hab die Seite einfach nur aufgerufen, angestarrt und nach ein paar Sekunden wieder dicht gemacht... jetzt hingegen überlege ich eine andere Startseite zu nehmen, weil mir bei der neuen wirklich nicht wohl im Magen wird



1. Nein, die alte Seite ging nicht breiter als 1280. Du hattest dann weiße Fläche rechts.
2. Danke, wir gehen der Sache nach.

Alte Designs haben natürlich etwas Beruhigendes, weil bekannt.



light-clocker schrieb:


> Naja "Bonuscode" könnte man auch wieder in Webcode umbennen, denn wenn man draufklickt kommt auch "Webcodes müssen...."
> Ich weiß ja nicht ob die Webcodes im Heft jetzt auch anders heißen



Die Webcodes heißen im Heft (Redesign FTW) dann auch Bonuscode.



weeza schrieb:


> ach, wie geil... widescreen-support
> 
> 
> sieht total geil aus.*FETTES LOB!*
> ...



Wie vorhin gesagt, das steht als nächstes auf der Agenda, zusammen mit sinnvollen Plugins, die wir vorher bekannt geben werden.


----------



## Pommes (12. August 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Die Webcodes heißen im Heft (Redesign FTW) dann auch Bonuscode.



Dann müsste aber der Richtigkeit halber auch die Warnmeldung in 
"Bonuscodes müssen 4 Stellen haben!" geändert werden


----------



## Jy-Falc00n (12. August 2009)

Ein Fettes  von meiner seite! Echt Super Desing!


----------



## Silmare (12. August 2009)

Das neue Design sieht wirklich super aus.


----------



## KennyKiller (12. August 2009)

Als ich auf die Seite kam dacht ich nur WTF!!! Ich finds etwas unübersichtlich aber egal...


----------



## Dr. Kucho (12. August 2009)

Gute Arbeit!


----------



## steinschock (12. August 2009)

Steril, Kalt, Langweilig.  
Tut fast in den Augen weh
der heutigen Zeit entsprechend Politisch sehr korrekt d.h. Form zählt mehr als Inhalt.

Die Zusammenlegung fand ja ich schon schlimm, die Drohung (Forum Sterilisation) von Thilo macht mir etwas angst.


----------



## Opheliac (12. August 2009)

Erstmal gewöhnungsbedürftig aber wird schon.


----------



## PiEpS (12. August 2009)

FInd das Design eigentlich auch ganz nett. Der Schriftgrad könnte aber einen minimalen Tick größer sein. So wie bei ComputerBase in etwa. Oder täusch ich mich da nur?


----------



## -k2- (12. August 2009)

die website ist etwas unübersichtlich, werd mich aber schnell eingewöhnen, sonst sag ich nur


----------



## Muffinman (12. August 2009)

Wow, was für eine stylische Überaschung.

Das sieht ja echt hammer aus.

Sehr schön, setzen 1+


----------



## Monopoly29 (12. August 2009)

Wirklich gelungenes Design!!!! 

Eine Frage:

Einstellbare Auflösung: 1.024, 1.280, 1.680, Maximalbreite 

Stellt sich die Automatisch ein oder soll man die irgendwo einstellen?


----------



## ClareQuilty (12. August 2009)

PiEpS schrieb:


> FInd das Design eigentlich auch ganz nett. Der Schriftgrad könnte aber einen minimalen Tick größer sein. So wie bei ComputerBase in etwa. Oder täusch ich mich da nur?


Bin auch dafür!!!


----------



## Pyrro (12. August 2009)

sniggerz schrieb:


> ich find das neue design nicht überzeugend
> sieht nich so schick und übersichtlich aus wie das alte, aber jeder hat ne andere meinung
> 
> Edit: dass die seite jedoch breiter dargestellt werden kann, finde ich klasse ... wobei (bis jetz?) noch 1920 als breite fehlt, da ich denke dass ich mit meinem full hd lcd nich allein bin


 
Ich finde auch dass sie etwas unübersichtlicher wirkt. Naja vllt ändert sich das Gefühl ja noch bei Eingewöhnung.


----------



## moonrail (12. August 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> Steril, Kalt, Langweilig.
> Tut fast in den Augen weh
> der heutigen Zeit entsprechend Politisch sehr korrekt d.h. Form zählt mehr als Inhalt.
> 
> Die Zusammenlegung fand ja ich schon schlimm, die Drohung (Forum Sterilisation) von Thilo macht mir etwas angst.


Kommt meinem Gedankengang sehr nah...
Wir werden immer mehr gewöhnlich, schaut euch PCGHX jetzt und PCGHX früher an...
PC Games Hardware Extreme - Powered by vBulletin 

Da hatte es noch Stil, weil es einfach schlicht war...
Die Zusammenlegung hat das Forum überfüllt und zu viele Nicht-Forentaugliche User eingebracht.
Wie ein Virus, den man aus dem alten Forum eingeschleust hat...
Was ist noch extreme? Wo kennt man die Personen noch? Nur in den Gemeinschaften, wie Clans, Teams und vielleicht im Laberthread. Das wars dann aber auch schon. 

Edit: Zur neuen Website: Mal sehen... Vielleicht bringt es Vorteile, das Aussehen hat sie nur noch weiter entfremdet und in die Masse des Netzes geworfen...


----------



## KeiteH (12. August 2009)

Überraschung! 
Meine Meinung: 

Das Einzige was ich spontan vermisse, sind die Uhrzeiten vor den News, 
das fänd ich besser als den "Punkt" ...

edit: 
ich meine damit Punkt weg und die Uhrzeit etwas "Vorgerückter" wenn ihr wisst wie ich's meine...

greetz


----------



## Athlon1000TB (12. August 2009)

Monopoly29 schrieb:


> Wirklich gelungenes Design!!!!
> 
> Eine Frage:
> 
> ...


Bei mir stellt er sofort die passende Einstellung ein. Hab ein 1920x1080 Monitor. Die Seite nutzt bei mir die volle breite aus.
Gefällt mir das neue Design. Nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnungsphase kommt man schon mir dem neuen Aufbau kla.


----------



## Soulja110 (12. August 2009)

Also mir gefällt die neue Seite sehr gut


----------



## Blackshader (12. August 2009)

super design und sehr uebersichtlich

super grosses lob


----------



## der_flamur (12. August 2009)

sieht ja mal richtig geil aus!


----------



## _Basti_ (12. August 2009)

Sieht echt super aus. Danke PCGH


----------



## kapitaenblaubaer (12. August 2009)

Alles super! Die Seite sieht ja richtig gut und geil aus!
Hoffe, dass das neue Design des Heftes auch so gut wird!!!!!​


----------



## yello7676 (12. August 2009)

ich muss mich daran erst gewöhnen sieht aber nicht schlecht aus


----------



## jeuneludique (12. August 2009)

jo, jetzt passt noch mehr werbung drauf 

habe zuletzt das pcgh extended angeschaut. irgendwie blätter ich da lieber im markt rum da immernoch 50% werbung inside. ist ja echt deprimierend.


----------



## Menthe (12. August 2009)

Jo sieht echt richtig gut aus 
Nur mich stören diese Spiele Anzeigen in Orange und Blau rechts etwas, sonst perfekt. 
Hoffe das das Heft genauso genial aussieht.


----------



## neuroheaven (12. August 2009)

schön bei hardwareluxx abgeschaut.
die sind aber wenigstens noch halbwegs übersichtlich.

die orangeblauen spieleanzeigen sind das einzige an dieser seite was meinen augen noch guttut.


----------



## Jarafi (12. August 2009)

Mir gefällts auch , nur könnte es noch einen kleinen Peb vertragen, wirkt etwas steril, aber sonst echt top


----------



## mille25 (12. August 2009)

ich finds insgesamt sehr blass, hat sehr wenig kontrast


----------



## n1ghtt3rror (12. August 2009)

Oha, ich war gerade mal voll weg
ich was geht hier den ab, stimmt was nicht mit der Adresse und dann habe ich es gesehen das dies wirklich PCGH ist. 
Also ich finde die Seite sehr schön etwas gewöhnungsbedürtig aber es geht jetzt schon ^^
Dass die Seite jedoch breiter dargestellt werden kann, finde ich klasse.


----------



## Nemesis28021982 (12. August 2009)

Woahhhh!

Was ist den das...............NEU!!!!

Gefällt mir, echt nicht schlecht!

Dachte zuerst mein PC spinnt...


----------



## DaStash (12. August 2009)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> schön bei hardwareluxx abgeschaut.
> die sind aber wenigstens noch halbwegs übersichtlich.
> 
> die orangeblauen spieleanzeigen sind das einzige an dieser seite was meinen augen noch guttut.


Na dann viel Spaß bei Hardwareluxx... we will miss you... 



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wie vorhin gesagt, das steht als nächstes auf der Agenda, zusammen mit sinnvollen Plugins, die wir vorher bekannt geben werden.


Kannst du denn schon verraten, ob das neue Forendesign auch eine dynamische Seitenanpassung, wie bei dem jetzigen pcgh-design, zuläßt?

MfG


----------



## darkviruz (12. August 2009)

Sehr schönes Layout. Übersichtlich, tolle Farben...Mit gefällt's 

Auf jeden Fall besser als das davor.


----------



## KTMDoki (12. August 2009)

gefällt mir echt gut 

vorallem die Widescreenansicht


----------



## Flatus Cerebrum (12. August 2009)

Finde die Seite auch etwas steril und die Schrift etwas zu klein (jetzt, da die Seite breiter ist, sieht das alles so winzig aus  ).

Aber sonst, schick!


----------



## hohecker (12. August 2009)

Wow, sehr nice geworden, die Seite. Ein bissel fad, aber trotzdem nice!!


----------



## cccc (12. August 2009)

sieht spitze aus!


----------



## Jami (12. August 2009)

Wirklich sehr gelungen, ich war grad noch am Newslesen, Stimm bei einem Quickpoll ab, geht dann zurück zur Main, und erschreck mich voll ^^. Ich dachte, ich wär auf der falschen Seite, ich musste mich erstmal voll umorientieren, aber jetzt hab ich mich schon eingewöhnt. Echt SPitze!


----------



## Pussyranger (12. August 2009)

Mir gefällt das neue Design ganz gut, aber ich finde, dass man die Uhrzeit, die bei den Artikelanzeigen steht, hätte beibehalten sollen.


----------



## KFP (12. August 2009)

Also meiner meinung nach sieht die Seite sehr gut aus. Das neue seiten Layout gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## phenom22 (12. August 2009)

Dachte auch zuerst: Wo bin ich denn hier gelandet? Aber das Design ist wirklich top , zwar etwas Eingewöhnung nötig aber das passt schon.


----------



## exa (12. August 2009)

Pussyranger schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das neue Design ganz gut, aber ich finde, dass man die Uhrzeit, die bei den Artikelanzeigen steht, hätte beibehalten sollen.



dito, die will ich auch wiederhaben!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. August 2009)

Monopoly29 schrieb:


> Einstellbare Auflösung: 1.024, 1.280, 1.680, Maximalbreite. Stellt sich die Automatisch ein oder soll man die irgendwo einstellen?



Standard ist Maximalbreite, der Umschalter ist für manuelles Ändern. Ich nutze die Seite z. B. in 1280 auf meinem 1680er, weil sie da IMHO am besten aussieht.



KeiteH schrieb:


> Das Einzige was ich spontan vermisse, sind die Uhrzeiten vor den News,
> das fänd ich besser als den "Punkt" ...
> 
> edit:
> ...



Das wird einer der Punkte sein, die wir sammeln und dann quickpollen. Wir können so was relativ leicht ändern.



kapitaenblaubaer schrieb:


> Alles super! Die Seite sieht ja richtig gut und geil aus!
> Hoffe, dass das neue Design des Heftes auch so gut wird!!!!!​



Das hoffe ich auch. 



Equitas schrieb:


> Nur mich stören diese Spiele Anzeigen in Orange und Blau rechts etwas, sonst perfekt.



Diese Anzeigen gabs übrigens vorher auch schon. 



neuroheaven schrieb:


> schön bei hardwareluxx abgeschaut.
> die sind aber wenigstens noch halbwegs übersichtlich.
> 
> die orangeblauen spieleanzeigen sind das einzige an dieser seite was meinen augen noch guttut.



LOL! Als wir unsere Designs gemacht haben, gab es das Luxx-Redesign noch nicht. Aber netter Versuch.


----------



## maxxbax (12. August 2009)

Mein erster Gedanke: "Ups, was denn hier passiert?"

Mir persönlich gefällt das die linke Navi verschwunden ist und dass das Design sich der Moderne angepasst hat.

Durch meine 1920 x 1080 Auflösung hat mir erst die Darstellung überhaupt nicht gepasst, aber wie ich erfreut mitbekommen habe konnte man die Darstellung verändern, das fand ich dann wiederum toll.

Ich denke der Rest wird sich mit der Zeit ergeben und die neuen Funktionen werden ebenfalls mit der Zeit verinnerlicht und geschätzt werden.


----------



## neuroheaven (12. August 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Standard ist
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Als wir unsere Designs gemacht haben, gab es das Luxx-Redesign noch nicht. Aber netter Versuch.


 

das ist doch völlig banane.
ich bin endkonsument und hintergründe interessieren mich nicht.

wichtig ist:

ich geh heute online und auf diese seite.
sie gefällt mir nicht, ich geh ausweichsweise auf hardwareluxx. 
ich sehe dort dass es genauso aussieht wie bei euch.
ergo
ihr habt da abgeguckt. logische schlussfolgerung.
wer wann wie lange schon intern am redesign arbeitet interessiert doch keinen.

bei autos interessiert auch niemanden eine konzeptstudie. 
wichtig ist was verfügbar ist.


----------



## Predator1980 (12. August 2009)

Geschmäcker sind verschieden, aber ich mag das neue Design auch nicht besonders, nuja muss ich wohl mit leben oder neue Quelle erschließen, schön wäre es wie schon ein Vorredner geschrieben hat wenn man zwischen alten und neuen Design schalten könnte.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (12. August 2009)

Mein erstes Wort als ich gerade auf die Seite kam:
WOW!
sieht ja mal echt geil aus^^
muss vllt etwas Zeit finden, um mich ganz neu drauf einzustellen aber das dürfte in 5 minuten passiert sein 
tolle Sache, hoffentlich wird das Heft genauso geil


----------



## Gruselgurke (12. August 2009)

Gefällt mir eig. recht gut. Nur ohne Rahmen ist das ganze auf 1920x1200 wirklich sch**** 
Also gut mitgedacht solche Rahmen einzubauen


----------



## Scorp (12. August 2009)

Sehr schön, alles wirkt wie aus einem Guss.
Aber auch ich hab mich erst gewundert. Ich wusste das die Website vor nem Update steht, ich dachte nur es würde angekündigt werden. 

Was ich auf jeden Fall wichtig finde ist, wenn hier...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...auch wieder die Quickpolls zu finden wären.

Sonst ein großes Lob an PCGH und die "Verantwortlichen" für das neue Design.


----------



## NixBlick (12. August 2009)

Flatus Cerebrum schrieb:


> Finde die Seite auch etwas steril und die Schrift etwas zu klein (jetzt, da die Seite breiter ist, sieht das alles so winzig aus  ).
> 
> Aber sonst, schick!


Halt Strg und Roll mit dem MausRad da kannste dir Schrift so groß machen das ein Blinder sie lesen könnte 


Fehlt noch der Kopfbanner oder ist das ein Fehler das über dem PCGH Logo mit etwa der Höhe gleichen wie das Logo alles leer ist? Hier im Forum hab ich das nicht.  No Script ist alles erlaubt und AD-Block ist aus.


----------



## Jerlin (12. August 2009)

etwas ungewohnt auf den ersten Blick,
aber deutlich übersichtlicher als vorher,
und vor allem, endlich widescreen support ^^

gefällt mir


----------



## neuroheaven (12. August 2009)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Mein erstes Wort als ich gerade auf die Seite kam:
> WOW!
> sieht ja mal echt geil aus^^
> muss vllt etwas Zeit finden, um mich ganz neu drauf einzustellen aber das dürfte in 5 minuten passiert sein
> tolle Sache, hoffentlich wird das Heft genauso geil


 

bisschen widersprüchliche deine aussage die ich mal stellvertretend für ähnliche aussagen hier aufgenommen habe.

sieht geil aus aber findest dich nicht zurrecht....

na dann kanns aber net dolle sein, wenn durch das
optische design die intuitiven handhabung der seite begrenzt wird...

hach stundenlang könnt ich mich noch drüber aufregen dass meine schöne gutenmorgenaufwachseite so einfach mal eben entfernt und durch eine aggressiv auf meine lichtempfindlichen augen wirkende weißstrahlsonnenbrennlupenhalogen1quadrilliarde luxx lichtstärkenbelastete wand ersetzt wurde....


----------



## DaStash (12. August 2009)

Predator1980 schrieb:


> Geschmäcker sind verschieden, aber ich mag das neue Design auch nicht besonders, nuja muss ich wohl mit leben oder neue Quelle erschließen, schön wäre es wie schon ein Vorredner geschrieben hat wenn man zwischen alten und neuen Design schalten könnte.


Das kann man, man muss nur wissen wie. 

MfG


----------



## fidemafo (12. August 2009)

Die alte Website war auf Anhieb übersichtlicher und hatte irgendwie seine eigene Seele / flavour. Die neue wirkt kalt und steril, das Umgewöhnen nervt und grenzt halt an Beschäftigungstherapie, zudem sind die Überschriften zu blass vom Kontrast her zum Hintergrund und dem Haupt- text. Deswegen schaltet wieder auf die gute alte um und bleibt bei dem alten Konzept. Sogenannte Innovation und Fortschritt ist es nur wenn die Leute mit der alten Seite nicht zufrieden waren. Wenn man Wöchentlich in einer Seite vorbeischaut dann gewöhnt man sich dran und zieht deswegen diese Seite den anderen vor, das fällt jetzt ja wohl wech....


----------



## AMD (12. August 2009)

Nunja, die alte Website war mir optisch lieber und es war übersichtlicher gestaltet.
Bietet doch für jeden Nutzer eine option an, dass man sich das layout aussuchen kann welches man nimmt, ob alt oder neu


----------



## Naennon (12. August 2009)

will die alte wieder haben!

is so neu und unübersichtlich


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. August 2009)

Prinzipiell nicht schlecht!

Folgendes sollte aber meines erachtens noch eingebaut/geändert werden:
- Uhrzeit bei News
- Das Geld als Hintergrund bei Mouse-Over auf den Links sollte - auch wenn es das PCGames-Gelb ist - in eine andere Farbe (blau - also invertieben (Text dann weiß) geändert werden
- möchte auch die Quickpolls wiederhaben !

Muß mich zwar umgewöhnen - aber auf den ersten Blick sieht alles ganz ok aus.


----------



## Mephisto84 (12. August 2009)

nee...also....nee, gefällt mir nicht wirklich.


----------



## Gilion (12. August 2009)

Im allgemeinen finde ich das neue Design der Seite ansprechend. Das einzige was mich persönlich allerdings etwas stört, ist die hellblaue Textfarbe, diese verschwimmt bei mir etwas mit dem weißen Hintergrund und lässt sich nicht mehr gut lesen. Diese solltet ihr eventuell etwas dunkler machen. Achja, und die Uhrzeit vor den News-Meldungen wäre wieder ganz nett.^^


----------



## DaStash (12. August 2009)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> bisschen widersprüchliche deine aussage die ich mal stellvertretend für ähnliche aussagen hier aufgenommen habe.
> 
> sieht geil aus aber findest dich nicht zurrecht....
> 
> ...


 Schon einmal etwas von Umgewöhnungsphase gehört? Das beste und intuitivste Design ändert nichts an der Tatsache das man bei jahrelanger Gewöhnung eine gewisse Zeit braucht um sich sowohl optisch als auch von der Bedienung umzustellen.


> hach stundenlang könnt ich mich noch drüber aufregen dass meine schöne gutenmorgenaufwachseite so einfach mal eben entfernt und durch eine aggressiv auf meine lichtempfindlichen augen wirkende weißstrahlsonnenbrennlupenhalogen1quadrilliarde luxx lichtstärkenbelastete wand ersetzt wurde....


LOL, das finde ich witzig. Du willst also behaupten das Pasteltöne gegenüber Komplimentärfarben aufdringlicher für deine Augen sind??!!....
Wenn dich die Helligkeit stört, am Monitor gibt es sone Einstellungsmöglichkeit, die nennt sich Helligkeit und Kontrast. 

MfG


----------



## Hünerhabicht (12. August 2009)

also mal ganz ehrlich .. ich bin ja eigentlich nen echter Meckerfritze 
aber das neue Seitenlayout hat mir SOFORT gefallen , das sah vorher unübersichtlicher aus !!! 

SUPER !!


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (12. August 2009)

sieht auf den ersten blick ja recht nice aus aber muss dieser riesige leere Balken da oben wirklich sein?

siehe Anhang.


----------



## Sumpfig (12. August 2009)

hübsch


----------



## Razor2408 (12. August 2009)

Das neue Design hat was.


----------



## Sumpfig (12. August 2009)

Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> sieht auf den ersten blick ja recht nice aus aber muss dieser riesige leere Balken da oben wirklich sein?
> 
> siehe Anhang.


 
der is für die werbung


----------



## neuroheaven (12. August 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Schon einmal etwas von Umgewöhnungsphase gehört? Das beste und intuitivste Design ändert nichts an der Tatsache das man bei jahrelanger Gewöhnung eine gewisse Zeit braucht um sich sowohl optisch als auch von der Bedienung umzustellen.
> 
> LOL, das finde ich witzig. Du willst also behaupten das Pasteltöne gegenüber Komplimentärfarben aufdringlicher für deine Augen sind??!!....
> Wenn dich die Helligkeit stört, am Monitor gibt es sone Einstellungsmöglichkeit, die nennt sich Helligkeit und Kontrast.
> ...


 
aha du bist also der meinung dass sich hellblautürkis von weiß besser im kontrast abhebt als schwarz, rot, oder dunkelblau matt???

na dann gute nacht...

und nein, gute dinge brauchen keine eingewöhnungsphase, alles andere bedeutet kompromisse


----------



## Octopoth (12. August 2009)

Also mir gefällt das neue Design absolut nicht   sieht zwar moderner aus aber ich persönlich find es total unübersichtlich und die Schrift ist mir zu klein.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (12. August 2009)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> bisschen widersprüchliche deine aussage die ich mal stellvertretend für ähnliche aussagen hier aufgenommen habe.
> 
> sieht geil aus aber findest dich nicht zurrecht....
> 
> ...



sagen wir es so: es ist ungewohnt^^
aber die Änderungen sind sinnvoll und das Design ist auch klasse
-btw: hab mich eingelebt


----------



## Nobbis (12. August 2009)

ach du dickes Ei, wer hat denn das hier zu verantworten ... auf welchem Monitor kann man diese Schriftart lesen?

ach du meine Güte


----------



## DaStash (12. August 2009)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> aha du bist also der meinung dass sich hellblautürkis von weiß besser im kontrast abhebt als schwarz, rot, oder dunkelblau matt???
> 
> na dann gute nacht...
> 
> und nein, gute dinge brauchen keine eingewöhnungsphase, alles andere bedeutet kompromisse


Zu Weiß kontrastiert so ziemlich jede Farbe, falls du etwas von Farblehre verstehst und solange der Tonwert bei 50%+ liegt gibt es überhauptkeine Probleme bei der Betrachtung.

@eIngewöhnungsphase
Deine Ansicht ist ziemlich naiv.

Wenn du beispielsweise von Windows auf MacOSx wechselst, brauchst du auch eine gewisse Eingewöhnungsphase, trotz der Tatsache das beide OS sehr intuitiv zu bedienen sind.

Das unterschiedliche "intuitive" Handling ist dabei der entscheidende Faktor. 

MfG


----------



## Wake (12. August 2009)

Bis auf die zu kleine Schriftart/-stärke finde ich das Design sehr gelungen.
Schreit ja förmlich nach einer Umfrage (wobei ich mir vorstellen kann, dass die früher-war-alles-besser-Nörgler überwiegen  ).
Btw. Forum als nächstes streamlinen bitte


----------



## butter_milch (12. August 2009)

Ich mag es 

Allerdings wäre es nicht schlecht wenn man optional eine größere Schrift wählen könnte.


----------



## DaStash (12. August 2009)

Octopoth schrieb:


> und die Schrift ist mir zu klein.


Kannst du ja im Browser größer einstellen. 

MfG


----------



## superman1989 (12. August 2009)

ich komm damit nicht klar! alles anders aaah !

ich hasse Veränderungen!


----------



## Hünerhabicht (12. August 2009)

Octopoth schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt das neue Design absolut nicht   sieht zwar moderner aus aber ich persönlich find es total unübersichtlich und die Schrift ist mir zu klein.




... ja da haste recht so aufm zweiten Blick könnte die Schrift n büssi fetter sein ... obwohl ich einen 24er vor meiner Nase habe und habe ne 1280er Auflösung .. aber sonst ists übersichtlich , wie ich finde .


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (12. August 2009)

Sehr schön!

Jetzt noch das Forum und alles ist Supi...


----------



## butter_milch (12. August 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Kannst du ja im Browser größer einstellen.
> 
> MfG



Na klar können User mit Strg+Mausrad dran rumwerkeln, allerdings wäre es einfacher, man könnte es auf der Seite selbst einstellen, dann könnte man ohne Probleme auf mehreren Seiten gleichzeitig surfen ohne die Schrfitgröße immer wieder ändern zu müssen.


----------



## TheGamler (12. August 2009)

Ich find das Design echt klasse 
Vorallem oben die Themenbereiche wie CPU, Graka,.... und die Preissuchmaschine find ich klasse!

Gute Arbeit!


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (12. August 2009)

Sumpfig schrieb:


> der is für die werbung



*Adblock aus mach* *epileptischen anfall bekomm und vom stuhl fall*




und da ist immernoch ein großes hässliches Loch oben links!
Oben Rechts ist EIN EINZIGES Banner, das wird man jawohl etwas weniger störend unterbringen können?

Ich hab einen WIDE Screen Monitor, rechts und links ist wirklich genug Platz, oben und unten ist schon genug platz mit den Task und Browserleisten verschwendet jetzt auch noch eine Werbeleiste das man auch JA jedes mal erstmal ein stück runterscrollen muss.


----------



## Black_Beetle (12. August 2009)

Ich finde das die Seite unübersichtlicher ist. Fast genau so schlimm wie bei Pcaction aber vielleicht werde ich einfach nur alt. Bin 21! Heul*


----------



## FloTalon (12. August 2009)

+ Farbgebung schaut ganz nett aus.

- Aber trotz intensiver Inspektion der Neuerungen finde ich die neue Seite nicht übersichtlicher, leider ganz im Gegenteil. Es ist zwar immer eine Frage der Gewöhnung, aber für stellt sich die Frage, ob die alte Seite nicht doch einige Sachen besser gelöst hat. Sowohl auf meinem Notebook als auch am 22" TFT sprachen mich das Schriftbild und Aufteilung der alten Seite mehr an.

Wollen wir mal schauen wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (12. August 2009)

"BUG"

Wenn ich die Gallerieansicht habe, ist die dritte Reihe von dem "Trennbalken" überdeckt und die Bilder überschneiden sich mit den Kommentaren...


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (12. August 2009)

Aaaah, endlich. 

Sehr schönes Design. Vorher zählte PCGH zu den weniger schönen Seiten in meinen Bookmarks. Aber jetzt zu einen der Modernsten und schönsten.


Klar dauerts ein paar Minuten, bis man sich dran gewöht hat. Aber so ist es übersichtlicher und angenehmer zu lesen.


Weiter so!


----------



## lordraphael (12. August 2009)

Super Sache 

Die Seite ist dadurch viel übersichtlicher geworden.
Das beste is die neue Ordnung nach Rubriken wie Grafikkarte usw.
Dadurch kann man sich über ein bestimmtes Thema viel leichter informieren.
Auch die neuen Bildschirmformate sind sind super 

mfg


----------



## fazi87 (12. August 2009)

schaut sehr modern und nice aus 

ich kenn mich zwar grad ned ganz aus, aber ich werd mir jetzt zeit nehmen
und alles durchforsten

und das forum ist ja gleich geblieben (ist auch schon bestens gruppiert)

(häufigster fehler bei website-redesign: forum mitändern; dann kann man sich
nicht mal in vertrauter umgebung erkundigen, beschweren oder lob aussprechen!)


----------



## Wake (12. August 2009)

Bug oder Feature?

Wenn ich im Artikel Kerne freischalten beim AMD Sempron 140: Single- wird zu Dual-Core - AMD, Sempron 140, CPU, Kern freischalten, auf eine der Preisvergleich-Links klicke, werde ich anstatt zum Produkt zu Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online weitergeleitet.

Geht das nur mir so oder kann das noch jemand bestätigen?

*edit* Scheint wohl kein einziger Preisvergleich-Link zu funktionieren, bei dem Asus Mars-Artikel ist es dasselbe.


----------



## Black_Beetle (12. August 2009)

Soll das so aussehen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jami (12. August 2009)

BUG!
Also das ist jetzt zwar nicht direkt ein Bug der Website, allerdings fänd ich es gut, wenn auf der Main zwischen den aktuellen News, und den Artikeln und Hinweisen links eine graue Trennlinie wie zwischen den einzelnen Abschnitten, wäre, denn meine Augen haben den Bug, immer nach links zu rutschen, auf der Main. Also wär ein Vorschlag zur besseren Orientierung! Ansonsten top!


----------



## FortunaGamer (12. August 2009)

Das neue Leyout gefällt mir sehr gut, war langsam Zeit der Seite was neues zu verpassen.


----------



## Pr0schtH0rscht (12. August 2009)

Also nahc dem ich mit dem ZTusatzaddon Für Adblock alle möglichen Banner und Anzeigen sowie die leere Fläache über der Website entfernt habe sieht es ganz gut aus! Mir ist nur aufgefallen dass ich mit aktiviertem Adblock Plus von der PCGH Website aus nicht in PCGHX komme -.-

immernoch nicht übersichtlich aber zumindest schon ein ganzes Stück schicker


----------



## Bu11it (12. August 2009)

Hi,
also bei mir sieht das ganze noch etwas seltsam aus. Hab mal Screenshot gemacht und Bereiche wo es meiner Meinung nach nicht passt makiert. Oben fehlt irgendwas bzw gehört raufgezogen. Bei dem zweiten rechts, sieht das etwas seltsam aus wenn das mitmachen in die nächste Zeile geschoben wird. Naja und die Anzeige wird halt noch fehlen. 
Aber im sonst nicht schlecht


----------



## neuroheaven (12. August 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Zu Weiß kontrastiert so ziemlich jede Farbe, falls du etwas von Farblehre verstehst und solange der Tonwert bei 50%+ liegt gibt es überhauptkeine Probleme bei der Betrachtung.
> 
> @eIngewöhnungsphase
> Deine Ansicht ist ziemlich naiv.
> ...


 
jetzt komm mir nicht mit farblehre und einem theoretikum.

dass farben unterschiedlich stark das auge anstrengen is fakt. das hat nix mit einem tonwert zu tun. und pastell ist nun mal unangenehm fürs auge. warum ist wohl alle schrift der welt, gesetzestexte, bücher, anleitungen, wordschrift alles alles alles in schwarz und nicht in pastell? geeenau. weils fürs auge angenehmer ist.

ob da nun dein farbadobestandard, photoshop 0-255 farbwert rgb kanal genau umgesetzt wird und der ganze kram ist hier nicht von belang.

macos is intuitiv? lol genau weil die 3 farbpaletten für ein fenster zum minimieren schließen etc viel intuitiver sind als die symbolische darstellung  _ HH X rechts oben im fenster.

voll krass intuitiv...

du bist mir ein kunde man man man


----------



## Wake (12. August 2009)

Pr0schtH0rscht schrieb:


> Also nahc dem ich mit dem ZTusatzaddon Für Adblock alle möglichen Banner und Anzeigen sowie die leere Fläache über der Website entfernt habe sieht es ganz gut aus!



Wollts grad schreiben: Adblock Plus Element Hiding Helper installieren, Ctrl+Shift+K und dann den leeren Raum auswählen-> pcgameshardware.de##DIV#row_top
wird blockiert und weg is das Loch 

PS: Das geht bei fast allen leeren Räumen die Adblock-bedingt entstehen, nur bei manchen Websiten gibts Fehler sodass dann die ganze Website weg ist weil das Tag für die ganze Site benutzt wird (muss man die entsprechende Regel halt wieder aus der Filterliste löschen).


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (12. August 2009)

wow, das iss ja mal genial. also da habt ihr ja was richtig gemacht .
super seitendesign, super zum zurechtfinden, schick und zeitgemäß, einfach nur fett.
jetzt machts dann nochj mehr spaß auf euren seiten zu surfen.
danke


----------



## THor2101 (12. August 2009)

Also... erst einmal ist es schonmal besser. Muss man sagen. Aber:

Ich finde die Seite zu kontrastarm. Alles ist zu weiß und zu hellblau. Irgendwie strengt es an, bei der Website einen Überblick zu bekommen.

Was ich zum Beispiel nicht besonders gut finde, ist daß bestimmte Dinge einfach "irgendwo" sind, aber nicht sofort zu erkennen. So wie eben als ich den "Kommentar schreiben" Button gesucht habe. Ja er ist unter dem Artikel. Aber er steht links und in sanften Blau (!) und rechts daneben sind 2 weitere sanft blaue Links. Also ... irgendwie wünsch ich mir hier mehr Pep! Ein hervorhebender Button macht die Sache gleich viel einfacher. 

Ansonsten, zuviel Information auf ein Haufen. Keine Zwischenräume (oder zu kleine Zwischenräume). Gebt den Inhalten mehr leeren Platz zu Seite und es sieht gleich besser aus!

Für meinen Geschmack muss die Seite auch nicht full HD breit sein (und ich hab nen 28-Zöller in 1900x1200). Dadurch daß alles in die Breite geht, muss man sehr weit von links nach rechts schauen um alles zu erfassen.

Also. Designtechnisch ist noch einiges zu machen meiner Meinung nach. Und vom Konzept her würde ich das breite Layout in Frage stellen.


----------



## MoSoTu (12. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich find das neue Design ansich ganz gut. Es muss halt ab und zu mal was Neues her. 

Allerdings blendet die Schriftfarbe meiner Meinung nach etwas zu stark. Sie ist für mich einfach zu grell. Auch sollten die News optisch besser vom Rest der Hauptseite abgetrennt sein. Das verbessert die Übersichtilichkeit. Grade für Nutzer, die die PCGH-Seite noch nicht kennen, wäre das nicht schlecht.

Gruß
MoSoTu


----------



## ghostadmin (12. August 2009)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Jetzt noch das Forum und alles ist Supi...



Bitte nicht!

Also ehrlich gesagt, ich finde den neuen Style noch schlimmer als den alten. Ich finde noch weniger wie vorher, aber naja.


----------



## neuroheaven (12. August 2009)

ich finde man sollte auch mal überprüfen lassen ob es medizinisch vertretbar ist dass bei einem auge-monitor abstand zwischen 50cm bis 80cm die buchstaben der nachgemessener maßem auf einem üblichen 22zöller 3mm großbuchstaben und 2mm kleinbuchstaben dargestellt werden.

ich meine das auge hat mit seiner begrenzten anzahl an licht und farbaufnehmenden stäbchen und zapfen auch eine physionomische begrenzung des wahrnehmbaren. 

ich meine hallo? 2mm auf 800mm = 0,25% abstand-base verhältnis
bier mit diesem alkoholgehalt würde man ja schließlich auch nicht trinken.

und wenn ihr klicks wollt, dann will ich zumindest vernünftig lesen können.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. August 2009)

THor2101 schrieb:


> Für meinen Geschmack muss die Seite auch nicht full HD breit sein (und ich hab nen 28-Zöller in 1900x1200). Dadurch daß alles in die Breite geht, muss man sehr weit von links nach rechts schauen um alles zu erfassen.



Die Skalierung in die Breite kannst du mit den Buttons in deinem User-Kästchen selbst bestimmen.


----------



## Falk (12. August 2009)

THor2101 schrieb:


> Für meinen Geschmack muss die Seite auch nicht full HD breit sein (und ich hab nen 28-Zöller in 1900x1200). Dadurch daß alles in die Breite geht, muss man sehr weit von links nach rechts schauen um alles zu erfassen.
> 
> Also. Designtechnisch ist noch einiges zu machen meiner Meinung nach. Und vom Konzept her würde ich das breite Layout in Frage stellen.



In deinem Profil-Bereich auf der Seite gibt es Buttons, die die Seitenbreite auf 1024, 1280 oder 1680 limitieren - dadurch lässt sich das breite Layout verhindern, wenn es nicht gefällt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. August 2009)

Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> sieht auf den ersten blick ja recht nice aus aber muss dieser riesige leere Balken da oben wirklich sein?siehe Anhang.



Das steht Werbung.



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> "BUG"
> 
> Wenn ich die Gallerieansicht habe, ist die dritte Reihe von dem "Trennbalken" überdeckt und die Bilder überschneiden sich mit den Kommentaren...



Bitte einen Screenshot, danke!



Wake schrieb:


> Bug oder Feature?
> 
> Wenn ich im Artikel Kerne freischalten beim AMD Sempron 140: Single- wird zu Dual-Core - AMD, Sempron 140, CPU, Kern freischalten, auf eine der Preisvergleich-Links klicke, werde ich anstatt zum Produkt zu Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online weitergeleitet.



Wir sind dran, da hakt die Weiterleitung. Danke!



fazi87 schrieb:


> und das forum ist ja gleich geblieben (ist auch schon bestens gruppiert)
> 
> (häufigster fehler bei website-redesign: forum mitändern; dann kann man sich nicht mal in vertrauter umgebung erkundigen, beschweren oder lob aussprechen!)



Wir werden einen alternativen Style anbieten.



Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Soll das so aussehen?



Nein, ich kann diesen Bug bei mir aber auch nicht nachstellen. Welcher Firefox, Addblocker, Auflösung? Danke!


----------



## GTXForce (12. August 2009)

Das sieht ja geil aus war das erste was ich gedacht habe, einfach grandios was PC Games Hardware da gemacht hat.


----------



## Ju1ius (12. August 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Die Skalierung in die Breite kannst du mit den Buttons in deinem User-Kästchen selbst bestimmen.


Sehr genial!

Das neue Design und Layout gefällt mir "gut" jetzt bitte nur noch zurück zu Inhalten und weg von OS informer schreibt hier, pcg.de sagt das klick hier klick da, "News (ANZEIGE)" etc.
Vermutlich eure antwort auf Firefox Adblock+ aber ohne diesen ist die Seite mittlerweile eine echte zumutung!


----------



## Klikiss (12. August 2009)

Sieht sehr modern aus. 
Was mir vorher besser gefiel, war, dass der eigentliche Text von News oder Artikeln durch die alte Navigationsleiste links annähernd zentriert wurde. Jetzt "klebt" der Text direkt an der linken Seite. Wäre es möglich die Seite zu zentrieren oder die Werbespalte rechts nach links zu verlegen?


----------



## Wake (12. August 2009)

@THor2101: Du kannst die Breite doch auf eine niedrigere Auflösung zurückstellen, dann dürfte sich der Text doch nicht nach ganz rechts verteilen oder?

@PCGH: Wieso gibts auf der neuen Site(+im Forum) einen horizontalen Scrollbalken, wo doch für 1024 (mein LCD ist abgeraucht, deswegen wieder auf dem alten 17'er CRT unterwegs) und andere Auflösungen optimiert wurde?

Screencap:
http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/4372/pcghff.jpg

Zum Vergleich mit IETab:
http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/6242/pcghffietab.jpg


----------



## derLordselbst (12. August 2009)

Im Vergleich zur alten Seite, die man wirklich nicht lange anschauen konnte, ist es für mich eine deutliche Verbesserung. Auch die Seitenaufbauzeiten haben sich verbessert.

Das grundsätzliche Problem ist natürlich die inhaltliche Überladung. Das kann man noch besser lösen, wie computerbase zeigt, aber auch wesentlich schlechter (Tom's Hardware). 

Toll wäre es noch, wenn ihr die elenden, umständlichen Bildergalerien verschrottet und die Darstellungsweise von computerbase "klaut". Da macht das Lesen von Artikeln viel mehr Spass, weil man parallel auf einer Extra-Seite die passenden Bilder iin groß durchblättern kann, ohne viel Fummelei.

Schade ist, dass die meisten Artikel in negativer Hinsicht zeigen, dass es die Internetpräsenz eines Printmediums ist:
Viel zu knapper Text wird am Ende durch den Hinweis auf die ausführlichere Darstellung in der gedruckten Ausgabe nicht wirklich aufgewertet. Wenn,  dann sollte man es nicht "Test" nennen, sondern "Hinweis auf den Test".


----------



## DON (12. August 2009)

Dachte erst ich wäre auf der falschen seite sieht aber sehr gut aus


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. August 2009)

Endlich auch optisch ansprechend, es sieht jetzt viel frischer aus


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. August 2009)

DON schrieb:


> Dachte erst ich wäre auf der falschen seite sieht aber sehr gut aus


Thehe, ich dachte erst mein 3GS wäre nach 4 Wochen Betrieb schon hinüber, als ich gerade vom Bahnhof aus die Seite aufgerufen habe, und die sich so seltsam aufgebaut hat, sieht aber hübsch aus, das mit der höheren Auflösung am Bildschirm kann ich gerade leider nciht testen, aber so, wie sie Seite bisher aussieht (auf dem kleinen Screen) wirkt sie schon stimmiter/moderner 


Wo wir schon dabei sind/ihr so fleissig beim arbeiten seid: Wie wäre es denn mit einem PCGH-iPhone-Client, heise.de hat da letzte Woche was schönes rausgebracht ^^


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (12. August 2009)

Hier der Screen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wake (12. August 2009)

Noch was Erwähnenswertes:
Die Galerie von Die 15 meistgeklickten Bilder bis heute auf PC Games Hardware Online - Bildergalerie - 2008/06/0__MS_Flight_Simulator_1.0_flying_over_Megan_01.png ist wohl kaputt. Die Vorschau ist leer und lässt sich auch nicht scrollen. Scheint aber ein Einzelfall zu sein, da andere Galerie-Vorschauen bei Galerien - welche vor dem Update gepostet wurden - funktionieren.

Screencap:
http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/2472/vorschaudown.jpg


----------



## Masterchief (12. August 2009)

Ich find es zu Weis , wenig farben und schlechtes layout ... vorher wars besser


----------



## PCTom (12. August 2009)

Masterchief schrieb:


> Ich find es zu Weis , wenig farben und schlechtes layout ... vorher wars besser


auch nicht ganz mein Ding, fand es vorher auf jeden Fall besser und übersichtlicher aus meiner Sicht


----------



## Shady (12. August 2009)

Ich finde es ist ein eindeutiger Fortschritt, gefällt mir echt gut. 
War anfangs nur leicht verwundert, dass sich was verändert hat... :freak:


----------



## Henninges (12. August 2009)

ja also, was soll ich da schreiben...erstmal gewöhnugsbedürftig die ganze sache...


----------



## rayvip (12. August 2009)

Sieht gut aus eure neue Seite nun erst mal schön durchstöbern, aber auf den ersten Blick frisches freundliches Design.
Nur weiter so!

MfG Ray


----------



## Wake (12. August 2009)

Achja, da PCGH grade beim umkrempeln ist: Wäre es möglich, beim Abstimmen eines Quickpolls NICHT in den dazugehörigen Thread weitergeleitet zu werden? Stört ein bisschen den Lesefluss 
Optimal wär ja ein Java(?)-/Flashpoll welcher sich nach dem Abstimmen ins Ergebnis umformt.
Wer in den Thread will kann ja selber auf "Jetzt kommentieren" klicken.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (12. August 2009)

Ich finde den neuen Stil toll, großes Lob!

Ein kleiner Kritikpunkt (ich weiß nciht, ob schon genannt):
In dem Forum-Kasten (jetzt oben rechts) konnte ich bisher unter "Nützliche Links" meine Themen und Beiträge aufrufen. Das nutze ich häufig, da ich so sehe, ob in "meinen" Themen neue Beiträge hinzugekommen sind.


----------



## Saab-FAN (12. August 2009)

Mir gefällts. Schön übersichtliche Gestaltung und im Gegensatz zu vorher findet man die Suchfunktion auch sofort^^ (Hat sich ja etabliert, dass die meistens im rechten oberen Teil einer Seite ist)

Kleiner Kritikpunkt noch: Der Teil mit den ganzen Meldungen und News sieht zwar schon recht aufgeräumt aus, aber mir würden entweder Ränder, oder aber dezente Farbliche Hervorhebungen der einzelnen Bereiche noch besser gefallen.


----------



## Brzeczek (12. August 2009)

Also ich fand die Alte Seite viel viel viel besser.....


----------



## ghostadmin (12. August 2009)

Pffzzhh! schrieb:


> In dem Forum-Kasten (jetzt oben rechts) konnte ich bisher unter "Nützliche Links" meine Themen und Beiträge aufrufen. Das nutze ich häufig, da ich so sehe, ob in "meinen" Themen neue Beiträge hinzugekommen sind.



Wo du gerade die Nützlichen Links ansprichst, es wäre toll wenn sich diese Drop Down Liste wieder alleine schließen würde wenn man wo anders auf der Seite klickt und nicht erst dann wenn man wieder auf "Nützliche Links" klickt.^^

BTW:
Find ich den Hoover Efekt nicht so von der Farbe her. Dieses Gelb-Orange oder was das ist finde ich passt nicht so ganz zum Rest.


----------



## Schrumpelratte (12. August 2009)

gefällt richtig gut und hat der seite richtig gut getan!


----------



## el barto (12. August 2009)

Mir gefällt das neue besser! Schönere Farben, übersichtlicher und vor allem Breitbild!! endlich wird mal der ganze Bildschirm genutzt. Nur ist es jetzt auch etwas klein auf meinem Full-HD Notebook


----------



## Baker79 (12. August 2009)

und ich dacht mir grad "WTF???". Aber schaut gut aus, wenn man sich erstmal dran "gewöhnt" hat.


----------



## underloost (12. August 2009)

Also mir gefällt das neue Design eigentlich ganz gut. Fande das alte Design aber um Längen besser. Mir kommts unübersichtlich und vollkommen fremd vor. Aber ich werd mich wohl dran gewöhnen müssen 

Einen kleinen Änderungswünsch hätte ich allerdings noch: ich hätte gerne die Uhrzeit zurück, die immer neben den News gestanden hat


----------



## NeoTheKiller (12. August 2009)

Ich finde, dass man die Werbung in der oberen ersten Reihe rausnehmen sollte, sodass das PCGH Banner dann wirklich ganz oben steht... Das würde meiner Meinung nach besser aussehen. Aber sonst gut


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (12. August 2009)

Ich fand das alte Layout etwas besser, klar ist der obere Banner nun besser gestaltet aber im großen und ganzen gefiel mir die alte Version doch besser.

Trotzdem, nett.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (12. August 2009)

Sieht auf den ersten Blick aufgeräumt aus  , ist nur Frage der Zeit bis man sich daran gewöhnt hat.


Mfg Micha


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. August 2009)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Hier der Screen:



Danke, wir arbeiten daran



Wake schrieb:


> Noch was Erwähnenswertes:
> Die Galerie von Die 15 meistgeklickten Bilder bis heute auf PC Games Hardware Online - Bildergalerie - 2008/06/0__MS_Flight_Simulator_1.0_flying_over_Megan_01.png ist wohl kaputt. Die Vorschau ist leer und lässt sich auch nicht scrollen. Scheint aber ein Einzelfall zu sein, da andere Galerie-Vorschauen bei Galerien - welche vor dem Update gepostet wurden - funktionieren.



Auch hier danke, wir prüfen das. Sehr strange.


----------



## skdiggy (12. August 2009)

ich habe es geahnt,sieht aber toll aus.nur noch die werbung ganz oben muss weg.


----------



## Mjolnir (12. August 2009)

zuogolpon schrieb:


> WTF? dachte ich als ich sah auf welcher Seite ich mich befand.
> Ich dachte ist bestimmt ein Fehler.
> Aber nein.
> 
> ...



Spiegelt genau meine meinung wieder..


----------



## ClareQuilty (12. August 2009)

Wake schrieb:


> Achja, da PCGH grade beim umkrempeln ist: Wäre es möglich, beim Abstimmen eines Quickpolls NICHT in den dazugehörigen Thread weitergeleitet zu werden? Stört ein bisschen den Lesefluss
> Optimal wär ja ein Java(?)-/Flashpoll welcher sich nach dem Abstimmen ins Ergebnis umformt.
> Wer in den Thread will kann ja selber auf "Jetzt kommentieren" klicken.


Oh ja! Das wäre toll!


----------



## Autokiller677 (12. August 2009)

zuogolpon schrieb:


> WTF? dachte ich als ich sah auf welcher Seite ich mich befand.
> Ich dachte ist bestimmt ein Fehler.
> Aber nein.



Ging mir auch so. Hab erst mal pcgh.de neu eingetippt und dreimal hingeschaut das keine Tippfehler drin sind, Seite neu geladne und schon wieder dieses ungewohnte Ding.

Sieht aber gut aus! Nur das jetzt oben erst mal 5cm Platz mit Werbung sind stört mich, ansonsten schick, schick

Bekommt das Forum auch bald ein Optical Refresh oder bleibt das erst mal so?


----------



## Shady (12. August 2009)

Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen - zu viel... Was schon angesprochen wurde als Verbesserungsvorschlag: Die Werbung ganz oben über dem PCGH-Logo stört das Aussehen schon arg... Wenn Werbung schon sein muss, dann lieber in die Leiste mit dem Logo oder darunter. Sieht sonst iwie doof aus mit dem grau und danach das Logo usw...
Ansonsten: Wird das Design des Forums noch angepasst? Jetzt passt es ja nich mehr so ganz zusammen... Kann auch sein, dass die Frage wo beantwortet wurde un ich hab's übersehn. Dann SRY.


----------



## Wake (12. August 2009)

Shady schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Wird das Design des Forums noch angepasst? Jetzt passt es ja nich mehr so ganz zusammen... Kann auch sein, dass die Frage wo beantwortet wurde un ich hab's übersehn. Dann SRY.



 Wird einen neuen Skin zur Auswahl geben.


Was mir aufgefallen ist: Hab grade nach den Posts eines Redakteurs gesucht, um den entsprechenden Absatz mit der Ankündigung eines neuen Forum-Skins zu finden - wurde aber nix draus, da das neueste Post nicht eines aus diesem Thread ist. Da stimmt etwas nicht mit dem Search-Index imho, sollte ja nicht sein dass sehr junge Posts in der Suche nicht aufscheinen. Kann man einfach bei sich selber auch überprüfen...mein neuester Post is zB von "Heute, 08:41", und nicht dieser hier.
Bzw.: Zeige Ergebnis 1 bis 13 von 13, habe aber 22 Posts


----------



## Explosiv (12. August 2009)

Das neue Design gefällt mir echt gut, viel übersichtlicher  !

Nebenbei möchte ich einen Bug melden, ich habe jetzt aber nicht alles gelesen und weiß jetzt nicht ob es schon einer getan hat, wenn ja sry !

Bug :

Auf der Mainpage, der User-News Button funktioniert nicht. Bekomme lediglich die Meldung : "Ungültige Angabe: Forum
Wenn Sie einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt sind, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Webmaster. "

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Xel'Naga (12. August 2009)

Die alte Version hat mir besser gefallen  die neue finde ich unübersichtlicher, naja vielleicht hatte ich mich nur an die alte gewöhnt.

Und die pervormence bei der neuen Version ist auch schlechter


----------



## Black_Beetle (12. August 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das steht Werbung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Firefox: 3.0.3.13

Addblocker: Adblock plus 1.0.2

Auflösung: 1024 x 768

Wieso gibts keine Zeiten mehr? Ich fands besser zu sehen wann welcher Beitrag um welche Zeit erschienen ist. Klingt zwar komisch ist aber so.


----------



## D.I.Y (12. August 2009)

Also mir gefällt die neue Seite sehr gut!

Ich habe mich gleich zurechtgefunden 


Hoffe nur das das Forum auch dem neuen Design angepasst wird, dann habe ich nichts zu beanstanden!


MfG

D.I.Y


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. August 2009)

Hmmm... tut mir Leid wenn ich dem allgemeinen Hype widerspreche aber mir gefiel die alte Seite wesentlich besser


----------



## Shady (12. August 2009)

Wake schrieb:


> Wird einen neuen Skin zur Auswahl geben.



Ah, gut wenn das wo bestätigt wurde. Danke für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. August 2009)

Ui. Das is ja -verglichen mit bisherigen Relaunches- extrem positives Feedback 




sniggerz schrieb:


> Edit: dass die seite jedoch breiter dargestellt werden kann, finde ich klasse ... wobei (bis jetz?) noch 1920 als breite fehlt, da ich denke dass ich mit meinem full hd lcd nich allein bin



Die Einstellungen dienen dazu, die dargestellte Breite auf ein kleineres Maß zu beschränken, als das Browserfenster hat. 1920er Breite erhälst du auf einem Full-HD-Monitor ganz automatisch, wenn du maximale Breite anwählst 
Ein 1920er Button würde nur der bekannt großen Zielgruppe der 30"-Besitzer helfen. (und auch nur dann, wenn die so verrückt sind, ihren Browser im Vollbildmodus zu betreiben)



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus!, *aber* es ist blöd das man in der jeweiligen news die Vorschau der Bildergalerie nicht sieht und das bei den news auf der Main keine Uhrzeit mehr dabei steht



Die Bildergalerie zum durchschalten (IVWGallery) sollte weiterhin bestandteil des Newstextes sein, d.h. es liegt am Autor, ob er sie nutzt oder nicht. Die zusätzliche Seite hinter jeder News entspricht unabhängig davon der eigentlichen Bildergallerie, die bislang nur zugänglich war, wenn man extra ein Bild geöffnet hat.

Bezüglich der Uhrzeit:
Wofür nutzt ihr die eigentlich alle?
Mir ist das fehlen erst aufgefallen, als ich nach vier Tagen Beta-Test eine News schreiben wollte und geguckt habe (bzw. gucken wollte), ob wir in den letzten Stunden eher viele oder eher wenige hatten.





snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Ich hab oben garkeine Werbung sondern nur einen grauen Bereich! Warum nicht die gesamte Werbung auf eine Seite, zB rechts wo diese Saturn Charts sind.



Weil es Werbekunden gibt, die gerne ein Querformat haben 
Außerdem wird für Werbung oben/am Anfang der Seite eher was gezahlt, als für Werbung, die rechts am Rand verschwindet, wenn das Browserfenster klein genug ist. Mit dem neuen Layout ist immerhin ein Großteil der Werbung außen um die Seite platziert - nicht wie bislang bunt untergemischt.



> Und diese Überschriften in dem Türkis sind kaum zu erkennen, die sollten entweder Dunkelrot werden, oder ihr braucht ordentliche Hintergründe, damit das Türkis deutlich erkennbar ist.



Also ich kann die sehr gut erkennen.


@Thilo: Wurde eigentlich mal gezielt überprüft, wie die Seite auf einem billigem Monitor mit geringem Farbumfang und runtergeregeltem Kontrast aussieht?
(neuer Härtetest für die Print: "PCGH-Site ordentlich darstellen"  )



Two-Face schrieb:


> Okay, ich geb dir meine E-Mail-Adresse und 2 Minuten und du schickst mir eine in Paint erstellte Seite, die so aussieht wie die hier...



Und funktionier!
Ich bin auf die Paint-Galeriefunktion bekannt.




PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Die Webcodes heißen im Heft (Redesign FTW) dann auch Bonuscode.



Geht damit auch ein neuer, erweiterter Verwendungszweck einher?




neuroheaven schrieb:


> das ist doch völlig banane.
> ich bin endkonsument und hintergründe interessieren mich nicht.
> 
> wichtig ist:
> ...



Blöde Frage: Wenn dich Hintergründe dich angeblich nicht interessieren, warum ist dann der Hintergrund, wer wie auf sein Design gekommen ist, so wichtig für dich?




Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> und da ist immernoch ein großes hässliches Loch oben links!
> Oben Rechts ist EIN EINZIGES Banner, das wird man jawohl etwas weniger störend unterbringen können?



Man könnte sie höchstens mit der Webseite vermischen...



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> "BUG"
> 
> Wenn ich die Gallerieansicht habe, ist die dritte Reihe von dem "Trennbalken" überdeckt und die Bilder überschneiden sich mit den Kommentaren...



Allgemeine Anmerkung zu Bugs:
Wenn ihr Browser, Einstellungen und insbesondere Zusammenhänge mit Adblockern&Co angebt, können wir das schneller nachstellen/-vollziehen.





Wake schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist: Hab grade nach den Posts eines Redakteurs gesucht, um den entsprechenden Absatz mit der Ankündigung eines neuen Forum-Skins zu finden - wurde aber nix draus, da das neueste Post nicht eines aus diesem Thread ist. Da stimmt etwas nicht mit dem Search-Index imho, sollte ja nicht sein dass sehr junge Posts in der Suche nicht aufscheinen. Kann man einfach bei sich selber auch überprüfen...mein neuester Post is zB von "Heute, 08:41", und nicht dieser hier.
> Bzw.: Zeige Ergebnis 1 bis 13 von 13, habe aber 22 Posts



Die Suche läuft afaik auf einem getrennten Server, der eine eigene Kopie der Daten verwendet, um die "normalen" Zugriffe nicht zu stören. Je nachdem, wie oft das geupdatet wird, greift die Suche also auf einen leicht veraltete Datenbestand zurück.


----------



## Holdrio (12. August 2009)

Mir gefällts gut! 

Nur wo man denn wie erwähnt die Breite einstellen kann, finde ich nicht?
"Maximalbreite" wäre dann 1920x1200 hoffe ich, wird doch wohl auch unterstützt werden?
Sonst wäre es Zeit für ne Erneuerung der neuen Seite! 

Nur eben, wo überhaupt das einstellen?


----------



## kaisper (12. August 2009)

mhh also übersichtlich ja aber irgendwie nicht so ansprechend. ichfinde irgendwie man könnte gewisse sachen hervorheben. das hier sieht nen bissel so aus wie wenn man vom lehrer nen testdokument bekommt mit einem schönen header ^^


----------



## PinKing (12. August 2009)

SUPER !!! Die 1. (!) webside, die die volle Breite meines 24 Zollers ausnutzt!!! Sehr gut, Thilo


----------



## Wake (12. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Suche läuft afaik auf einem getrennten Server, der eine eigene Kopie der Daten verwendet, um die "normalen" Zugriffe nicht zu stören. Je nachdem, wie oft das geupdatet wird, greift die Suche also auf einen leicht veraltete Datenbestand zurück.



Danke für die fixe Erklärung. 
Aber "leicht veraltet" ist schon bisschen untertrieben 
Bsp.: PCGH_Thilo (von dem ich den Beitrag wegen dem Style suchen wollte)
Laut Suche neuester Beitrag am *10.08.*2009, 13:30 in PCGH: Das F@H-Shirt


----------



## Mandavar (12. August 2009)

Ich find die neue Seite klasse! Endlich mal eine Seite, die meinem 24-Zöller gewaschsen ist!  Weiter so!


----------



## neuroheaven (12. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ui. Das is ja -verglichen mit bisherigen Relaunches- extrem positives Feedback
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

zu1
is sowieso wayne weil bereits bei nem 22zöller die randbereiche nicht mehr im blickfeld des users liegen.
die werbung und die funktion für die breitenanpassung is daher reine ressourchenverschwendung

zu3
die uhrzeit dient mir zur überwachung der redatkionsaktivitäten. zur beurteilung des aktualitätsgrades und las flamegrundlage wenn länger als 20min keine neue info kommt

zu4
was bringt es wenn werbekunden für querformate mehr zahlen wenn bald gar keine werbekunden mehr kommen weil die usernutzerfrequenz der seit um 80% zurückgegangen ist?
und mal ehrlich, schon allein weil der werber die frechheit hat mich mit seinem banner gleich am anfang zu malträtieren, boykottiere ich den erst recht.

zu5
viele können sie nicht gut erkennen. 
oder könnten es mit anderen farben sicher besser.
farben haben schon ihren sinn.
tachobleuchtung beim auto ist auch nur in bestimmten farben sinnvoll

zu9
hintergründe interessieren nicht. und wie du bei genauem lesen festellen würdest interessiert mich auch nicht der prozess des redesign. hässlich bleibt hässlich.
und dass es jetzt eine seite mit gleichem/sehr ähnlichem layout gibt ist fakt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. August 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Bug :
> 
> Auf der Mainpage, der User-News Button funktioniert nicht. Bekomme lediglich die Meldung : "Ungültige Angabe: Forum
> Wenn Sie einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt sind, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Webmaster. "
> ...



Danke, da ist ein falscher Link drin, wird gefixed.


----------



## majorguns (12. August 2009)

Im großem und ganzem gefällt mir die neue Seite sehr gut, das Design erinnert mich irgendwie an Windows Vista , vor allem das endlich Widescreen unterstütz wird finde ich sehr gut, allerdings ist dieses neue Desing leider noch nicht überall zu finden, in den Profilen usw. ist beispielsweise noch das alte Design vorzufinden. 

Was noch ganz nett wäre, wär wenn man bei der Bildergalarie auch wenn man beim ersten Bild nach links klickt, auf das letzte Bild in der Galarie gelangt, oft klicke ich bei einer Galarie zu schnell und lande dann wieder am anfang, sodas ich mich nochmal ganz durchklicken kann.

Wäre schön wenn das einmal geändert würde.

Alles konnte ich bis jetzt noch nicht Testen, vielleicht schreibe ich später noch was.

MfG MajorGuns


----------



## SlimShady99 (12. August 2009)

und ich dachte meine startseite is verstellt worden . Das neue design gefällt mir aber sehr gut, is besser als das alte


----------



## laurup88 (12. August 2009)

Ich hab jetzt nicht alle Kommentare durchgelesen und weiß nicht ob es schon mal geschrieben wurde, aber die pcgh.*com* Seite ist noch nicht umgestellt, da kann man dann direkt zwischen dem alten und neuen Design vergleichen nur die Sprache ist halt englisch.


----------



## Kl@y92 (12. August 2009)

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht.


----------



## neo2nd (12. August 2009)

SlimShady99 schrieb:


> und ich dachte meine startseite is verstellt worden . Das neue design gefällt mir aber sehr gut, is besser als das alte



wow! das habe ich auch zuerst gedacht: meine startseite wurde verstellt  schön übersichtlich hier alles... finde gut, wie sich die seite entwickelt


----------



## EyeForce (12. August 2009)

sicht net schlecht aus.
was mich stört sind die kleinen schriften bei der news übersicht und das oben bei der navi der direkt news link fehlt :/

das find ich ist epic fail geworden.

bitte direktlink zur news mit einbauen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. August 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Nur wo man denn wie erwähnt die Breite einstellen kann, finde ich nicht?



Rechts unter der Titelleiste in ein Kästchen, in dem neben deinem Nickname u.a. noch 4 Symbole sind.



Wake schrieb:


> Danke für die fixe Erklärung.
> Aber "leicht veraltet" ist schon bisschen untertrieben
> Bsp.: PCGH_Thilo (von dem ich den Beitrag wegen dem Style suchen wollte)
> Laut Suche neuester Beitrag am *10.08.*2009, 13:30 in PCGH: Das F@H-Shirt



Zum Rythmus muss ein Admin was sagen - aber mitlerweile ist es aktualisiert worden 




neuroheaven schrieb:


> zu1
> is sowieso wayne weil bereits bei nem 22zöller die randbereiche nicht mehr im blickfeld des users liegen.
> die werbung und die funktion für die breitenanpassung is daher reine ressourchenverschwendung



Häh? Eine Funktion, die verhindert, dass Teil der Seite so dargestellt werden, dass sie nicht mehr im Blickfeld des Users liegen, ist Ressourcenverschwendung?
Das verstehe wer anders...



> die uhrzeit dient mir zur überwachung der redatkionsaktivitäten. zur beurteilung des aktualitätsgrades und las flamegrundlage wenn länger als 20min keine neue info kommt



Oh. Dann fehlt wirklich was wichtiges 



> zu4
> was bringt es wenn werbekunden für querformate mehr zahlen wenn bald gar keine werbekunden mehr kommen weil die usernutzerfrequenz der seit um 80% zurückgegangen ist?



Die Mehrheit der User reagiert positiv auf das Redesign, Boykottaufrufe sind bislang an einer Hand abzuzählen. Demnach halte ich einen Rückgang um 80 oder auch nur 8% für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Wenn ich bedenke, wie viele sich in der Vergangenheit über das veraltete Design beschwert haben, könnte es sogar zu einem Anstieg kommen.



> und mal ehrlich, schon allein weil der werber die frechheit hat mich mit seinem banner gleich am anfang zu malträtieren, boykottiere ich den erst recht.


 
Tjo...
Viele Leute, darunter auch durchaus Betreuer von Webseiten, hoffen, dass die Werbenden das auch endlich mal kapieren. Z.B. in den USA ist man da stellenweise schon weiter und verwendet sogar Werbung, die der User erstmal öffnen muss, ehe sie einen Großteil des Bildschirms versperrt. Ergebniss laut Studien: Genauso viel Leute, die positiv reagieren und weniger, die sich dran stören.
Aber in Deutschland ist man offensichtlich noch nicht so weit und PCGH kann nur von der Sorte Werbung leben, die die Werbenden präsentieren wollen. Dass diese Werbung nervt, ist unschön für alle, aber die einzige Alternative ist "keine Werbung". Und "kein Werbung"="kein Geld"="keine Webseite".



> tachobleuchtung beim auto ist auch nur in bestimmten farben sinnvoll



Yeah. "Bestimmte Farben". Bei Audi Rot, bei BMW orange, bei VW Blau - gibts noch jemanden, der weiterhin Grün verwendet? Weiß war auch mal im Gespräch.

Natürlich soll eine Webseite optimal lesbar sein, aber das Optimum zu finden ist manchmal gar nicht so einfach, insbesondere wenn sie neben "lesbar" auch noch "seriös" oder "schön" oder ... wirken soll. Im Betatest hat niemand die Lesbarkeit bemängelt, jetzt einige mehr - da muss man gucken, was man ändert, damit letzteren geholfen wird, ohne das sich diejenigen, die keine Probleme haben, daran stören.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. August 2009)

Wake schrieb:


> Noch was Erwähnenswertes:
> Die Galerie von Die 15 meistgeklickten Bilder bis heute auf PC Games Hardware Online - Bildergalerie - 2008/06/0__MS_Flight_Simulator_1.0_flying_over_Megan_01.png ist wohl kaputt. Die Vorschau ist leer und lässt sich auch nicht scrollen. Scheint aber ein Einzelfall zu sein, da andere Galerie-Vorschauen bei Galerien - welche vor dem Update gepostet wurden - funktionieren.
> 
> Screencap:
> http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/2472/vorschaudown.jpg



Btw: Fixed, wie auch die falsche Weiterleitung zu Preisvergleichs-Produktseiten.


----------



## EyeForce (12. August 2009)

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=unbenanntoogj.jpg

oben habt ihr zu viel spalt und wichtige news werden auch net mehr dick hervor gehoben (oder es gab heute nix wichtiges)

und die hellblaue schrift erzeugt ja massig augenkrebs. könnt ihr die nicht dunkler machen wäre angenehmer


----------



## Burn2Cry (12. August 2009)

Seeeehr nette Seite!

Ich will ja nicht pedantisch wirken, aber wenn man in den Schlagzeilen rumblättert und den Cursor über eine 2-Zeilige fette Schlagzeile schiebt, wird zwar die erste Zeile gelb hinterlegt aber die zweite nicht. 

Wenn der Launch der neuen PCGH auch so gut aussieht, !

//EDIT: @ EyeForce.. Der Spalt oben ist wohl zu Werbezwecken freigelassen worden. Der Werbebanner ist nur ein wenig weit rechts.


----------



## Wake (12. August 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Btw: Fixed, wie auch die falsche Weiterleitung zu Preisvergleichs-Produktseiten.



Beides schon gesehen,  für die schnelle Reaktion


----------



## TMX (12. August 2009)

Mir gefällt die neue Seite überhaupt nicht. Die Schriften sind zu klein, die gelbe Unterlegung von Links, wenn man draufzeigt finde ich grässlich, und die linke Seite ist mir zu leer, die rechte dafür zu voll. 

Fazit:


----------



## Arhey (12. August 2009)

Gefällt mir auch, nur muss man sich erstmal dran gewöhnen.

Ich find die Überschriften auf der Startseite könnten in einer etwas größeren Schrift sein.

@EyeForce
Da ist normalerweise Werbung, die du dank AdBlockPlus nicht siehst 
Jedoch ist es irgendwie komisch eine Seite ist mit Werbung andere einfach grau, wenn dann irgendwie mittig positionieren, oder zwei Ads klatschen^^


----------



## Daniel D. (12. August 2009)

Hmm, bisher finde ich sie reichlich überladen, so wie die alte. Aber mal sehen, was noch passiert.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (12. August 2009)

das neue design im weiß ist was dezenter, fast schon wie in einen OP-Saal so sauber 
denke das ist gewöhnungssache, hab mich auch zeurst erschrocken
aber finde so mit der Zeit, dass das neue Design etwas erwachsener und objektiver wirkt...


----------



## Wake (12. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zum Rythmus muss ein Admin was sagen - aber mitlerweile ist es aktualisiert worden



Irgendwie stimmt da etwas grundsätzlich nicht, die Beiträge hier im Thread(Forum?) werden nicht im Suchergebnis aufgezählt, der Beitrag in http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ti-gpu-markt-revolutionieren.html#post1028266 wurde instant aufgenommen.
Die Post dazwischen, die hier gemacht wurden, werden einfach ignoriert.





EyeForce schrieb:


> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=unbenanntoogj.jpg
> 
> oben habt ihr zu viel spalt und wichtige news werden auch net mehr dick hervor gehoben (oder es gab heute nix wichtiges)



Hab ich vorhin schon erklärt, wie man das unschöne Loch wegbekommt:


Wake schrieb:


> Wollts grad schreiben: Adblock Plus Element Hiding Helper installieren, Ctrl+Shift+K und dann den leeren Raum auswählen-> pcgameshardware.de##DIV#row_top
> wird blockiert und weg is das Loch
> 
> PS: Das geht bei fast allen leeren Räumen die Adblock-bedingt entstehen, nur bei manchen Websiten gibts Fehler sodass dann die ganze Website weg ist weil das Tag für die ganze Site benutzt wird (muss man die entsprechende Regel halt wieder aus der Filterliste löschen).


----------



## elakeduck (12. August 2009)

huhu, also das neue design is wirklich ganz gut geworden. denke aber ihr müsst an der ein oda anderen stelle noch was machen.
find gut das man die seite der breite anpassen kann. ich persönlich verwende die 1024er-einstellung, alles andere kann man dem betrachter eigentlich nich zumuten, da die zeilen sonst zu lang werden, was eine schlechtere lesbarkeit (schwererer zeilensprung und auge ermüdet mehr) nach sich zieht 
außerdem is mein browser-fenster eh nich maximiert, weil halt alles ******* aussieht auf einer 1680er breite 

was mich jetzt z.b. stört is der große leere graue bereich ganz oben links. warum wird der obere rechte banner nich etwas nach links verschoben, sodass er mit dem rechten rand vom header abschließt? hat doch nur vorteile. die anderen anzeigen auf der rechten seite rücken nach oben und gelangen mehr ins blickfeld des betrachters. außerdem is es doch so auf jeder anderen seite auch gelöst. is halt am effektivsten.

find auch gut das ihr jetzt das mod rewrite nutzt, schönere links. gefällt mir


----------



## tripod (12. August 2009)

bin gerade arg erschrocken  

auf anhieb würde ich aber sagen: 

lediglich das gelb hinterlegte... naja is geschmackssache... und allen kann man es nie recht machen 

fazit: gute sache


----------



## Pokerclock (12. August 2009)

Bug

Auf der News-Seite werden die Top-News nicht fett unterlegt.

News zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## Hayab (12. August 2009)

Musste den Adblock abschaltem um die Seite in Ihrer voller Pracht genissen zu koennen.


----------



## resu223 (12. August 2009)

Also vom Aufbau her isse nicht schlecht! Gliederung und Aufbau sind trotz der Masse noch übersichtlich und ansprechend. ...es ist viel drin aber wir wollen ja auch alle viel wissen und viel lesen und in diesem Zusammenhang erfüllt sie diesen Zweck sehr gut.
Das ganze wirkt nur etwas kalt , das heisst es fehlt etwas Farbe.
Man könnte zum Beispiel die News dezent farblich hinterlegen und etwas hervorheben , schon weil sie wohl auch der erste Blickfang sind wenn ich auf die Seite gehe.
Also alles in allem gelungen nur ein bisschen mehr Kraft und Farbe wäre gut.

     MfG resu223


----------



## ShamusMcBundy (12. August 2009)

Sieht zwar hübscher aus, aber ist deutlich unübersichtlicher geworden. Und die Werbung ist auch nicht gerade weniger geworden... vielleicht fällt sie mir jetzt nur noch mehr auf...?


----------



## ElfenLied77 (12. August 2009)

...hier sieht es so saubähhr aus ^^

...nice looking 

Grüße Elfen Lied77


----------



## PuhbaerTB (12. August 2009)

Optik insgesammt gefällt mir auch sehr, allerdings wäre es mittig schöner gewesen. Extra oben und rechts so großen Platz für Werbung zu lassen ist schon echt unschön. Weniger ist manchmal mehr...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. August 2009)

EyeForce schrieb:


> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=unbenanntoogj.jpg
> 
> oben habt ihr zu viel spalt und wichtige news werden auch net mehr dick hervor gehoben (oder es gab heute nix wichtiges)
> 
> und die hellblaue schrift erzeugt ja massig augenkrebs. könnt ihr die nicht dunkler machen wäre angenehmer



Ich würde sagen: FAIL auf Deiner Seite, da ist normalerweise Werbung. 



TMX schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die neue Seite überhaupt nicht. Die Schriften sind zu klein, die gelbe Unterlegung von Links, wenn man draufzeigt finde ich grässlich, und die linke Seite ist mir zu leer, die rechte dafür zu voll.
> 
> Fazit:



Wir sammeln aktuell Feedback und fixen Bugs. Dann kommt ein Vorschlag. Es könnte darauf hinauslaufen, dass wir einen zweiten Style für die Main anbieten, den man per Umschalter aktivieren kann. Stay tuned. 



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Bug
> 
> Auf der News-Seite werden die Top-News nicht fett unterlegt.
> 
> News zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE



Feature, wegen zu vielen Fettungen. 



ShamusMcBundy schrieb:


> Sieht zwar hübscher aus, aber ist deutlich unübersichtlicher geworden. Und die Werbung ist auch nicht gerade weniger geworden... vielleicht fällt sie mir jetzt nur noch mehr auf...?



Die Werbung ist aber auch nicht mehr geworden.


----------



## DaStash (12. August 2009)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> jetzt komm mir nicht mit farblehre und einem theoretikum.
> 
> dass farben unterschiedlich stark das auge anstrengen is fakt. das hat nix mit einem tonwert zu tun. und pastell ist nun mal unangenehm fürs auge. warum ist wohl alle schrift der welt, gesetzestexte, bücher, anleitungen, wordschrift alles alles alles in schwarz und nicht in pastell? geeenau. weils fürs auge angenehmer ist.


 Ja und, die Schrift ist doch schwarz und du sollst diese schliesslich wahrnemen und nicht von irgendwelchen tollen blauen Balken beeindruckt sein...


> ob da nun dein farbadobestandard, photoshop 0-255 farbwert rgb kanal genau umgesetzt wird und der ganze kram ist hier nicht von belang.


 Ja klar, wenn man von etwas keine Ahnung hat, dann ist es eben nicht von Belang. 


> macos is intuitiv? lol genau weil die 3 farbpaletten für ein fenster zum minimieren schließen etc viel intuitiver sind als die symbolische darstellung  _ HH X rechts oben im fenster.
> 
> voll krass intuitiv...
> 
> du bist mir ein kunde man man man


Wenn du etwas nicht verstanden hast, kannst du ruhig fragen, solch plumpe Kaschierungsversuche helfen da auch nicht weiter. 

MfG


----------



## Lockdown (12. August 2009)

Also mir gefällt das neue Design sehr sehr gut - die Alte PCGH war ja schon ganz ok aber das ist euch echt mal super gelungen - zumindest auf den Ersten Blick 

Einziger Nachteil : Das Forum wirkt jetzt altbacken


----------



## Legion47 (12. August 2009)

Ich finde das neue Design auch schön, so wie es jetzt ist, besonders durch die bessere Ausnutzung von Widescreenmonitoren. 

Ich weiß nicht ob das am Chlor in meinen Augen liegt (war Schwimmen), aber mir kommt die Schrift jetzt irgendwie besonders klein vor. Ich habe bei Firefox die Text-Zoomstufe um eins erhöht und es war schlagartig angenehmer...liegt das vielleicht an der Widescreen-Auflösung oder wurde da allgemein was geändert? Oder liegts doch am Chlor? ^^


----------



## guidodungel (12. August 2009)

Also nach einer längeren Gewöhnungsfase kann ich meinen Ersteindruck nur untersteichen.
Wenn ihr jetzt noch das Forum in Angriff nehmt kriegt ihr einen imaginären Orden von mir verliehen.

Weiter so PCGH


----------



## mycel-x (12. August 2009)

Leben heißt Veränderung.Alles bewegt sich-nichts bleibt wie es ist.Auch hier nicht.Hab schon drauf gewartet.
Ja und gefällt mir auch sehr gut auf den ersten Blick.Vor allen Dingen seit Ihr endlich in voller Breite vor mir.Hat was.Kann/muss ich mit leben.


----------



## Fpsliebhaber (12. August 2009)

zusammengefasst würde ich sagen: ungewohnt aber gut...


----------



## Soulblader (12. August 2009)

KeiteH schrieb:


> Überraschung!
> Meine Meinung:
> 
> Das Einzige was ich spontan vermisse, sind die Uhrzeiten vor den News,
> ...



So da es in Deutschland ein neuer Sport ist: "PETITION FÜR DIE UHRZEIT IN DEN NEWS ZURÜCK" 

Das ist ein Großer Kritikpunkt der mich und wahrscheinlich viel andere stört. Sonst ganz okay.


----------



## SnowmanSW (12. August 2009)

Man könnte noch in der rechten Spalte, dem Autor von einem Artikel einen kleinen Freiraum einräumen, an dem er !keine automatisch generierten! wirklich interessante Links zum Thema ablegen kann, wie bspw. die Quelle oder ein Produktlink falls es ein Test ist, damit man nicht immer ganz runter scrollen oder den Link suchen muss, sondern sie aufgeräumt an der Seite zu finden sind. 

Aber ich würd sagen, sonst top.


----------



## Zockmock (12. August 2009)

Ohne Quatsch, gestern dachte ich noche: "Puh, wird mal Zeit für ein neues Layout"
Das lesen der Artikel, die Überschriften auf der Home-Seite ... naja.
Aber heute, wusch ... echt schön geworden.
Evtl. würde ich eine Artikelübersicht a la
News - PC GAMES ONLINE
bevorzugen - in 2-3 Spalten vielleicht.


----------



## sYntaX (12. August 2009)

Habt ihr sehr schön hinbekommen. Großes Lob von mir!


----------



## T-MAXX (12. August 2009)

Jetzt wo ich von der Arbeit zurück bin, sehe ich das ganze Ausmaß des neuen Layouts.
Man wird sich wieder an die neue Oberfläche gewöhnen müssen, so wie es in der Vergangenheit der Fall war.

Ist die Schrift noch kleiner geworden?

Jedenfalls scheint der Moni in der Firma eine andere Schriftart an zu zeigen, wie ich sie jetzt sehe.

Hat mich doch etwas verwirrt. 

@PCGH_Thilo
Die Schriftart passt super.
Das Layout gefällt mir jetzt noch besser, als in der Firma.
Ich macht das SUUUUUUPER...

Der olle 15" CRT in der Firma scheint wohl seine eigenen Schriftarten darstellen zu müssen.
Verrückte Welt...


----------



## KBasti (12. August 2009)

Ich wünsche mir eine Zeit Angabe, von der die News stammt. 
Ansonsten stört mich jetzt noch das alte Design von PCGHX..


----------



## jackdan2405 (12. August 2009)

KBasti schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir eine Zeit Angabe, von der die News stammt.
> Ansonsten stört mich jetzt noch das alte Design von PCGHX..



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele! 

Bis auf die fehlende Zeitangabe, echt gelungen!!


----------



## Replicator (12. August 2009)

Ok muß man sich dran gewöhnen, aber ich denke das passt schon


----------



## ghostadmin (12. August 2009)

KBasti schrieb:


> Ansonsten stört mich jetzt noch das alte Design von PCGHX..



Und genau weil es so alt ist ist es auch schön so, jah nicht verändern


----------



## Zivo(GER) (12. August 2009)

Mir gefällt das neue Design auch nicht.

Es ist eigentlich nur noch eine weiße Fläche und durch die fehlende Struktur, erschlagen einem die Texte richtig. Blaue Punkte und ein paar sanfte graue Linie machen noch keine Übersichtlichkeit.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (12. August 2009)

Gratulation zu Eurer gelungenen Seite! Allerdings sind mir ein paar Dinge aufgefallen, die ihr eventuell überdenken solltet. Vor allem der Lese-Komfort gefällt mir noch nicht wirklich.

1. Die Schriftart ist gut gewählt aber zu klein. Z.B. in größeren Textabschnitten strengt das Lesen sehr an (nutze 1680x1050, Augenabstand ~50cm). Auch in den Überschriften und in den Reitern auf der Startseite könnte etwas größere Schrift gut tun (Platz nach rechts ist ja genug).

2. Den News-Teil in der Mitte der Startseite deutlicher nach links und rechts abgrenzen (z.B. durch vertikale Streifen). Toll wär die Möglichkeit die ganz linke Spalte ("Top-Storys") unabhängig vom Rest scrollen zu können (also je nachdem wo der Cursor ist).

3. Etwas bessere farbliche Abgrenzung (z.B. dunkleres blau für mehr Kontraste) - auch für die Links.


Wäre toll, wenn ihr die eine oder Anregung durchdenken würdet! mfg T.


----------



## Mantis (12. August 2009)

Das ist also das neue Webdesign von PCGH?!
Sieht gewöhungsbedürftig aus, ist aber ne Frage der Eingewöhnung.

Ein paar Kinderkrankheiten hat alles Neue. Die Zeit wird es zeigen obs "absolut" Gelungen ist oder nicht.

Bin aber echt gespannt, was Ihr da noch aus dem Hut zaubert.

THX


----------



## Greyfox (12. August 2009)

Klasse Design modern, schlicht und angenehme Farbe....

Aber die Zeit hinter den News fehlt mir auch und nun passt das Forendesign nimmer, wirkt gegen die hp irgendwie billig.


----------



## homerfreak (12. August 2009)

Was mich am meisten freut ist, dass sich die Seite mit der PS3 jetzt deutlich besser aufrufen lässt, sonst ist sie beim rüberfahren mit der Maus über Links oft hängengeblieben und abgestürzt


----------



## Sn1p3rAg3nt1 (12. August 2009)

toll geworden...schlicht gehalten wesentlich weniger bilder und andere dinge die einen sonst immer von allen seiten ansprangen...gute farbgestaltung...sehr übersichtlich! gefällt mir gut !


----------



## timee95 (12. August 2009)

Sehr schön geworden diese seite
endlich widescreen support
die Sortierung gefällt mir wesentlich besser


----------



## Icejester (12. August 2009)

Sieht ganz schick aus. Aber nur im Prinzip. Was jetzt deutlich mehr stört als bei dem alten Layout sind die Werbebanner über und rechts neben der Seite. Die passen sich stilistisch jetzt überhaupt nicht mehr ein. Da sollte man noch was machen.

Außerdem ist der Link zu den Quickpolls bzw. Umfragen irgendwie verschwunden. Oder ich bin zu dumm, um den zu finden. Früher war der in dem Kasten mit den User-News usw. Aber jetzt?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. August 2009)

Das neue Desing gefällt mir im großen und ganzen gut, aber die hellblauen Links im Text schmerzen etwas in den Augen und der Text in der Untertitelleiste könnte etwas größer sein.


----------



## eVoX (12. August 2009)

LOL, dachte zu erst, wo bin ich denn gelandet
Sieht aber sehr gut aus, besser als das alte Design

Nur der obere graue Balken sieht nicht so gut aus, liegt aber an mir.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (12. August 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Oh Mann, wer hat sich denn dieses Design überlegt? Ich sag nur:
> Ich will wieder das alte Design zurück, das war viel übersichtlicher ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
kann dem eigentlich nichts mehr hinzufuegen -  einfach nur grausam und vor allem, wo find ich jetzt die news (spiele, hardware ect alles auf einer seite)?
bah, wer hat sich das ausgedacht ~~


----------



## myIceTea (12. August 2009)

naja ich winds eigentlichh gar nicht schlecht...is halt gewöhnungssache^^


----------



## RELATIV (12. August 2009)

Moin moin zusammen



Franco22 schrieb:


> das erste was ich gedacht HÄ WAS IS DAS DENN JETZT dann habe ich erkannt das es doch die pcghseite is
> bin jetzt seit 2 min hier drauf und nuss sagen UNGEWOHNT aber mal richtig aber nach ersten urteilen eher RELATIV
> 
> naja mal looken wie ich hier kla kommen werde




Las mich da mal aus dem spiel ich hab damit nix zu tun  

Ne aber mal im ernst so richtig gefallen tut sie mir nicht bzw manche veränderungen find ich gut manche eher nicht ...
Naja so ist das halt man kann es nicht immer allen recht machen 

MFG: RELATIV


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (12. August 2009)

und ich danchte erst ich wäre auf einer anderen seite

gefällt mir


----------



## stiv (12. August 2009)

ungewohnt aber gut


----------



## mc.aschi (12. August 2009)

Sorry aber diese Seite ist Schrott, ich glaube ich bekomme gleich Augenkrebs. Warum ist die Seite den so unübersichtlich??? Und müssen alle Buchstaben so klein sein. Sorry aber warum muss gutes immer vermurkst werden???. Anscheinend brauch man nen 26 Zoll Monitor um alles bequem wiederzufinden.

By By PCGH

mc.aschi

PS: ich hoffe das neue Layout von PCGH Print wird nicht genauso besch...


----------



## DaxTrose (12. August 2009)

Alles in allem sehr gelungen! Finde mich schnell zurecht. Optisch würde ich den MousOver nicht in gelb sondern in blau halten. Aber wenn das schon alles ist, was mir aufgefallen ist, kann man sich nicht beschweren!


----------



## kry0 (12. August 2009)

Ich find es zwar schick, aber irgendwie unübersichtlicher als vorher... Keine Ahnung, vielleicht gewöhn ich mich noch dran... Was mir aber direkt aufgefallen ist, ist die Tatsache das die Page jetzt viel heller ist! Und das find ich relativ unangenehm... Da war die alte wesentlich Augenfreundlicher


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (12. August 2009)

Ich verstehe das Problem mit den Uhrzeiten noch nicht so ganz. Wer gerne die Zeit sehen möchte, der nutzt einfach "Home > News". Da sind die Zeiten gelistet.


----------



## flix.w7 (12. August 2009)

Als ich zum ersten mal auf der neuen Seite war habe ich mich auch gefragt ob ich hier richtig bin. Sieht aber schon recht ansprechend aus.


@mc.aschi 
Ja die Buchstaben sind wirklch etwas klein das kann man in der Zwischenzeit ändern in dem man (im Firefox) die Schriftgröße um eins erhöht Ansicht>Zoom>Nur Text Zoomen dann Strg + + dann wirkt es gleich viel Angenemer. Das wirkt sich nur auf die PCGH-Seite aus nicht auf andere(?)

Leider muss ich auch einen Bug Berichten:
In der News Cryengine 3: DirectX-11-Version kommt angeblich bald, Crysis 2 vermutlich ebenfalls DX11 - Cryengine 3, DirectX 11, Siggraph ist der Kommetar von gowengel nach links gerückt
<-- da reingerückt

und die Spalte rechts ist nicht neben sondern unter dem Artikel

kann leider nicht sagen ob das nur bei mir der Fall ist. Zum Hinweis Einstellung ist 1680 Breite

Edit: hab ein Bild vom Bug hochgeladen

Edit 20:48: Jetzt wo der Kommentar von gowengel weg ist gehts wieder


----------



## Mantis (12. August 2009)

Jedoch unterschlägt es einige News die "Home > News".


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (12. August 2009)

Mantis schrieb:


> Jedoch unterschlägt es einige News die "Home > News".


Naja, so in etwa. Die Kategorien Test/Praxis, Wissen und Download sind dort nicht zu finden. Dazu muss man sich dann im Menü nach rechts klicken.


----------



## Progs-ID (12. August 2009)

Ich finde das neue Layout sehr gelungen.


----------



## Athlon76 (12. August 2009)

RESPEKT !!! Gefällt mir echt gut! Weiter so!


----------



## Doandu (12. August 2009)

der erste Eindruck ist schon mal "Super". Werde die neue Seite nun genau inspizieren und mich über die Neuerungen freuen. Damit habe ich nicht gerechnet, tolle Überraschung


----------



## Mexxim (12. August 2009)

sieht auf jeden fall "erwachsener" aus als das bunte, mit werbung zugeklitschte vorherige Layout !


----------



## xpfreddy (12. August 2009)

schönes Layout, aber die Farben gehen ja garnicht.. das bei manchen Überschriften verwendete (helle) blau ist garnicht gut. Mir fehlen auf der ganzen Seite irgendwie Kontraste..zu viel Text auf weissem Hintergrund.


----------



## eMMelol (12. August 2009)

Super schöne Seite das muss man euch lassen. Das neue Layout macht wirklich einiges her. 

mfg eMMe


----------



## Hyp (12. August 2009)

Hmm, naja, also vom Grundaufbau ne schöne sache geworden,
ABER Schriftgröße (oder dicke) zu klein und das ihr bei den News die
Zeitangaben weggenommen habt mach die ganze Sache nicht wirklich übersichtlicher!
Was ich mir noch wünschen würde ist so ein Bilderviewer
wie Computer****.de hat wo die Bilder den ganzen Bildschirm ausfüllen und
man nicht immer zur seite scrollen muß um auf das nächste Bild zu kommen!
Naja, werd denmächst die News auf http://www.pcgameshardware.com 
lesen, das ist mir dann doch noch übersichtlicher,
hoffentlich bleibt die seite noch n weilchen so wie sie ist!

LG


----------



## Eniwotok (12. August 2009)

Na das ist doch mal ein Schritt nach vorn... 

Sehr schöne Website konstruiert! Ich werde die Alte trotzdem vermissen 
Hat mir sehr geholfen aber das wird die neue Website ja auch!


MfG Eniwotok


----------



## chaoshero (12. August 2009)

Naja mir gefiel das alte layout besser da waren mehr contraste und net so vieeeel weiß, desweiteren wäre ne sichtbare unterteilung einzelner news auf der rechten seite besser gewesen sieht für mich nach ein großen brei text aus hoffe ihr nehmt das alte wieder mit ein paar dezenten veränderungen  


mfg chaos


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (12. August 2009)

moin,

schönes klares layout.

sauber und übersichtlcih, vorallem die 1680er unterstützung gefällt mir, so muss ich nicht immer sovie runterscrollen^^.
die farbgebung erinnert ein wenig an die microsoft seiten, weiß net ob das gewollt ist.

mfg


----------



## AJ83 (12. August 2009)

ich find eurere neue HP gut aber die Zeitangabe wann ihr die News online gestellt habt fehlt macht die mal wieder mit rein da sieht man wenigstens um wieviel Uhr ihr noch arbeitet!!!!

Danke 

AJ


----------



## B00 (12. August 2009)

muss man sich dran gewöhnen. Irgendwie funzt mein Adblock plus nicht mehr so.


----------



## True Monkey (12. August 2009)

aha....und ich dachte schon im ersten moment....so sieht das also aus wenn du mal nüchtern bist 

Okay erst mal anschauen uns dann losmotzen...oder auch nicht....vllt trink ich auch einfach was und dann fällt es mir eh nicht weiter auf.

Aber der erste Eindruck ist mal nicht schlecht


----------



## sechzger (12. August 2009)

Hi 
erst mal ganz dickes Lob für die Seite
die farben sind top gewählt!!! (vor allem für mich als fan eines weiß-blauen vereins aus münchen )
aber ich hab nen bug entdeckt, und zwar im preisvergleich kann man die Bilder nicht weiterschalten..


----------



## affenhirn (12. August 2009)

Am Anfang dacht ich mir wtf?

Fand des alte übersichtlicher aber ich glaub an das neue Design kann man sich gewöhnen 

Wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste wäre ich aber für das alt.

@sechzger

München ist blau


----------



## realgoldie (12. August 2009)

Sieht nicht schlecht aus.
Bin schon mal gespannt wie die 10/09 Printausgabe aussehen wird!!!


----------



## darkness (12. August 2009)

hi
find das neue layout gut, nicht zu bunt oder überladen.


----------



## hills (12. August 2009)

affenhirn schrieb:


> Am Anfang dacht ich mir wtf?
> 
> Fand des alte übersichtlicher aber ich glaub an das neue Design kann man sich gewöhnen
> 
> ...



Jo ich fand das alte auch übersichtlicher jetzt ist alle so unaufgeräumt finde ich, ob ich mich daran gewöhnen kann?


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (12. August 2009)

BTW: Der Youtube-Kanal von PC Games Hardware wurde nun auch auf das neue Design angpasst.

YouTube - Kanal von PCGamesHardware


----------



## Zeph4r (13. August 2009)

Also mein erster gedanke war was ist denn das
Habe dann die seite noch mal neu geladen.......augenreib....
Ich denke mal uns bleibt wohl keine andere Wahl......oder
Dann werde ich mich mal versuchen damit anzufreunden
So genug gemeckert....ist schon was gibt was her sage ich mal nur Gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Xel'Naga (13. August 2009)

Also ich habe mich jetzt ein Weilchen mit der Seite beschäftigt.

Final sieht das Ganze noch nicht aus, ist eher eine Rohfassung für mich, erinnert mich irgendwie an Vista als es gerade raus gekommen ist.
Die Zeiten Fehlen bei den News.
Ihr habt alles an die andere Seite gegeben und nennt es neu - für mich gewöhnungsbedürftig.
usw usw . . . . . 

Will ja nicht sage das alles schlecht ist, sind ja einige gute sachen auch dabei.
Z.b. : Die helleren Farben finde ich jetzt angenehmer.

_________
Ihr hättet lieber die Leute abstimmen lassen sollen was und wie ihr die Seite verändert.

Um Gottes willen verändert das Forum auf *KEINEN* fall, sonst bin ich weg!


----------



## Elektro (13. August 2009)

Hallo, das neue Design gefällt mir soweit ganz gut, allerding vermisse ich die Zeitangaben vor den News, das war eine schöne Orientierunghilfe wenn man mehrmal täglich auf der Seite war. Mann wusste so schnell welche News man schon gelesen hat und welche nicht.


----------



## Xantaros (13. August 2009)

ja das mit der zeitangabe fehlt echt.
ansonsten siehts halt anders aus


----------



## amdintel (13. August 2009)

das  sieht doch schon mal ganz gut aus,
aba ein paar kleinigkeiten würde ich noch ändern.
das über große logo weg machen, es genügt doch wenn das ganz oben schon steht ..  und dafür ein news ticker,  rechts ein button so etwa mittich ,  etwas größer als normal ,
aktuelles heft-magazin logo des aktuellen magazins  ,   über den  button etwas kleiner  das datum , erscheinungs datum , 
vielleicht noch einen 2. davon darunter von PC.Games, die gehören ja auch noch dazu ? 
im prinzip könnte man auch gleich, PC Games und HW zusammen legen ? einmal die HW geschichte, dann die software sachen.. games und fun... dann wenn man da drauf klickt, über den inhalt informiert wird , grade so was sollte priorität haben , das oben rechts "heft"  ist tinneff, schließlich wollt ihr euer magazin gut verkaufen, also sollte das auch schnell und unübersehbar zu finden sein . 
was noch fehlt sind test berichte ,  bench -tests  , PC HW-clips  oben in der leiste . 
PC fremde werbung, wie partner-suche und co.. solche sachen würde ich komplett raus nehmen und dafür nur werbung schalten,  die PC und gamer orientiert ist,  denn das interessiert die leute hier , nicht die partnersuche , das passt mehr auf eine titten seite 
werbung  so in richtung  partner-suche und co..  das kann eines tages mal zu ärger führen, weil auch minderjährige diese web seite besuchen und sich über PC und gamer sachen informieren wollen .

bildergalerie hat einen fehler?, die grafik wird bei mir IE7 als zu klein angezeigt , die sollte dem feld  (tab) angepasst sein und wenn man drauf klickt, sich schön vergrößern .


----------



## split (13. August 2009)

Das gefällt mir ja so garnich. Alles Text an Text in Blöcke ohne Begrenzungen aufgeteilt.
Sogar in Zeitungen sind mehr Artikelbegrenzungen als hier.
Machts mal bitte übersichtlicher?
btw, was war am alten Design verkehrt?


----------



## Homer S (13. August 2009)

Alles Neue muss erst ausprobiert werden.
Aber ein altes fehlt mir jetzt schon - die Zeiten an den Kommentaren.
 Bitte wieder zurückgeben.
 Ansonsten glaub ich dass das gar nicht so schlecht ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madace (13. August 2009)

split schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir ja so garnich. Alles Text an Text in Blöcke ohne Begrenzungen aufgeteilt.
> Sogar in Zeitungen sind mehr Artikelbegrenzungen als hier.
> ...



Jap, finde ich auch.
Ist unübersichtlicher geworden.

Wirkt wie eine einzige Textwüste. 

(Hat aber Potential, also besteht noch Hoffnung.  )


----------



## STSLeon (13. August 2009)

Ich finde es viel übersichtlicher. Die Seite sieht jetzt wesentlich professioneller aus als zuvor. Finde es top.


----------



## Black_Beetle (13. August 2009)

Bug 2 

Firefox: 3.0.13

Addblocker: Adblock plus v. 1.0.2

Auflösung: 1280 x 800+





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (13. August 2009)

> Sieht ja ganz gut aus, benötigt aber schon etwas Umgewöhnung. Ich finde, dass das andere n bißchen übersichtlicher wahr, kann aber auch sein, dass man sich erstma dran gewöhnen muss...


#Denke selbiges, irgendwie wirkt das alles kleiner auf mich  (22" LCD)


----------



## DaStash (13. August 2009)

So, hier nochmal ein paar Kritikpunkte.

*1.) 
*Es ist enorm userunfreundlich, wenn Links, ohne mit der Maus rüberzuscrollen, als solche nicht erkennbar sind. Ich habe eine Beispieldatei angehängt, wo sehr gut zu sehen ist, dass sich die Link in keiner Weise optisch von dem normalen Fliesstext und den restlichen Textinformationen abhebt und es so für ungeübte User eher ein Zufallsprinzip darstellt, mit der Maus über diese zu scrollen und den gelb aufleuchtenden Balken zu sehen, der erst dann signalisiert, dass es sich dabei "wahrscheinlich" um einen Link handelt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Hauptnavigation mag das einleuchtend sein, aber in der Newsebene verwirren diese unkenntlichen Links. Ich habe ersteinmal suchen müssen um bei dem PII965 Bericht den weiterführenden Link zu finden.
Offensichtlich liegt es wohl daran, dass die Quadrate vor den Links, nicht wie auf der Hauptnavigation, blau sind, sondern in schwarz gehalten werden und sich somit der Link nicht mehr vom restlichen Inhalt abhebt. Das sollte unbedingt korrigiert und vereinheitlicht werden.

*2.)* 
Des Weiteren halte ich es für sehr missglücklich, wenn ein Werbebanner, rechts oben, quasi über der Headline/ dem Mainnavigationselement platziert ist. Dies mag zwar die Klickrate erhöhen, da auf Grund der z-förmigen Blickrichtung das Auge des Menschen dazu geneigt ist diesen zu erst zu sehen, jedoch stuft es dadurch euer Haupt-/Primärelement ab.

Ziel war es ja einen seriösen, modernen und vertrauenserweckenden, entspannenden Betrachtungszustand der Seite zu erreichen. Jetzt rutscht mein Auge beim Betrachten der Hauptnavigation stetz nach oben/unten ab, da sich diese eben nicht in einer festen Ecke/Kante befindet, sondern optisch und dadurch unruhig(weil dynamisch) im Raum schwebt.

Dies hört sich vielleicht ein wenig kleinkarriert an, stellt jedoch die elementaren Grundlagen beim Webdesign und Printdesign dar, wenn man bedenkt welche Intension das Redesign der PCGH Seite hat. 

*3.)*
Und zu letzt würde ich nocheinmal wiederholt eine Frage an die MOD´s richten:
Wird das neue Design des Forum´s, wie bei dem Redesign der PCGH Seite, unterschiedliche, bzw. dynamische Seitenanpassungen bieten, so das dann auch im Endeffekt der Unterschied zwischen der PCGH Seite und dem V-Bulletinforum bei switchen nicht mehr auffällt?

So, dass wars dann. 

MfG


----------



## neuroheaven (13. August 2009)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem mit den Uhrzeiten noch nicht so ganz. Wer gerne die Zeit sehen möchte, der nutzt einfach "Home > News". Da sind die Zeiten gelistet.


 

wie umständlich ist das denn bitte?

macht einfach die uhrzeiten wie im alten design wieder rein, dann könnt ihr vielleicht noch ein paar user halten



BLiNDMaNKiND schrieb:


> kann dem eigentlich nichts mehr hinzufuegen - einfach nur grausam und vor allem, wo find ich jetzt die news (spiele, hardware ect alles auf einer seite)?
> bah, wer hat sich das ausgedacht ~~


 
wie ihr seht, liebe leute von pcgh gefällt so einigen die seite nicht und die die sie gut finden meinen trotzdem dass sie sich umgewöhnen müssen.

wann wird also für uns augenkrebsrisikogruppen mit einer rückumstellung auf das alte design zu rechnen sein?

ích erwarte es noch diese woche!



mc.aschi schrieb:


> Sorry aber diese Seite ist Schrott, ich glaube ich bekomme gleich Augenkrebs. Warum ist die Seite den so unübersichtlich??? Und müssen alle Buchstaben so klein sein. Sorry aber warum muss gutes immer vermurkst werden???. Anscheinend brauch man nen 26 Zoll Monitor um alles bequem wiederzufinden.
> 
> By By PCGH
> 
> ...


 

dem schließ ich mich an.
wollte entspannt artikel zum thema pc lesen und nicht
auf nen visuellen technorave gehen


----------



## platti18 (13. August 2009)

sieht wirklich klasse aus


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. August 2009)

@neuroheaven: Multiquote-/Editierfunktionen sind dir bekannt?
--> Beiträge zusammengeschoben


----------



## neuroheaven (13. August 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> @neuroheaven: Multiquote-/Editierfunktionen sind dir bekannt?
> --> Beiträge zusammengeschoben


 
nein sind mir nicht bekannt, ich arbeite 41h die woche und habe keine zeit mir dererlei schnickschnack wissen anzueigenen.

aber danke fürs zusammenlegen


----------



## milhouse311 (13. August 2009)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> wie umständlich ist das denn bitte?
> 
> macht einfach die uhrzeiten wie im alten design wieder rein, dann könnt ihr vielleicht noch ein paar user halten
> 
> ...





ich würd einfach mal den Ball etwas flacher halten...

Der Mensch ist und bleibt ein Gewohnheitstier,
soll heißen:

                           "Gewohnheiten geben Sicherheit und vereinfachen die Alltagsroutine.
  Das Gehirn kann ökonomisch arbeiten.
  Allerdings besteht auch die Gefahr, an schlechten  Gewohnheiten kleben zu bleiben.......ohne nachzudenken."

Also liebe Kritiker, lasst die Jungs mal ihre Arbeit machen und kritisiert sachlich... denn besser machen könnt ihr es sicherlich nicht!!

mfg milhouse.

Ach ja, eins noch, das mit den Uhrzeiten bei den Nachrichten fand ich vorher auch schöner...  schlecht zu erklären warum, aber es ist halt so.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. August 2009)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> macht einfach die uhrzeiten wie im alten design wieder rein, dann könnt ihr vielleicht noch ein paar user halten
> 
> wie ihr seht, liebe leute von pcgh gefällt so einigen die seite nicht und die die sie gut finden meinen trotzdem dass sie sich umgewöhnen müssen.
> 
> ...



Ich lasse mich von Deinen Ultimaten sicherlich nicht beeindrucken. Und von Deiner Panikmache schon lange nicht.

Wir stellen heute einige Quickpolls online, um in Ruhe entscheiden zu können, welche Änderungen wir durchführen. Jetzt hat erst einmal eine bugfreie Webseite erste Priorität.




Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Bug 2
> 
> Firefox: 3.0.13
> 
> ...



Die Seite sieht bei Dir total kaputt aus, inklusive Styles, Schriften usw. Wenn Du mal "Nostyles" weglässt und die richtige Schrift nutzt, sollten auch die Kästen wieder vernünftig aussehen.


----------



## Wake (13. August 2009)

Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Bug 2
> Firefox: 3.0.13
> 
> Addblocker: Adblock plus v. 1.0.2



Deine Versionen sind auch schon etwas alt.
Aktuell sind FF3.5.2 und AdblockPlus1.1.1


----------



## Haxti (13. August 2009)

Als ich gerade auf die Seite kam war mein erster Gedanke: WTF!
Wie weiter unten schon geschrieben wurde: Gewöhnt man sich erstmal dran, ist sowieso besser als das alte. Diese halbe Morddrohung hier ist ne Frechheit.
Für wen sich manche leute halten kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen? Ne VIP-Spritze bekommen?

Ich finde es sehr geil, dass die Seite jetzt meinen kompletten Bilschirm fehlerlos nutzt! 
Desweiteren ist sie auf den ersten Blick schon sau übersichtlich und das trotz neuer Funktionen. Sehr schön! Nur das Blau darf wieder etwas dunkler werden  Hatte mich an die Farbe schon soooo gewöhnt 

grüße,
Haxti


----------



## Big D (13. August 2009)

Mir gefällts. Ich hab aber so gut wie garnicht miit dem alten layout gearbeitet, da ich zu der Zeit nicht einmal Internet zu hause hatte.


----------



## guidodungel (13. August 2009)

@PCGH_Thilo:
Ich finde das neue Design echt super und lasst euch von ein paar Ignoranten nichts einreden.
Ich habe ein paar Leuten die PCGH nicht kennen den Schlepptop unter die Nase gehalten um eine Meinung von Außenstehenden zu bekommen und alle waren vom Aussehen beeindruckt.

Lasst es wie es ist(aber ohne Bug´s)


----------



## neuroheaven (13. August 2009)

*pöbel pöbel

1.
ich habe kein ultimatum gestellt. denn mit was sollte ich euch kommen? ob ich nun weiter auf dieser seite rumklicke oder nicht interessiert euch ja eh nicht. ich habe also gar keine mittel meine forderung nach mehr schönheit sturktur auf der seite durchzusetzen.

1.5)
freut euch lieber dass sich einige leute hier konstruktiv mit den getroffenen fehlentscheidungen auseinandersetzen und missstände aufzeigen.

2.
ihr müsst auf die leute höre die die seite kritisieren. um besser zu werden. die die sie schön finden, hatten auch mit der alten seite kein problem.

3.
niemand hat ein redesign gefordert. ihr habt euch mit dieser eigenen zielsetzung unter druck gesetzt und müsst nun damit leben, dass es herbe kritik hagelt.

4.)
es wäre sinnvoller gewesen die änderungen stück für stück einzufügen. das hätte der gewöhnung gutgetan und den leuten geholfen nicht von heute auf morgen von der seite abgeschreckt zu werden

5.
sicher hört jeder gerne lob aber es ist auch traurig, dass ihr es nicht fertig bringt stellung zu beziehen. dass die seite technisch funzen muss ist selbstverständlich und nicht diskussionsbedüftig.
aber wir wollen die meinung der beteiligten redaktion etc. zum design

wie seht ihr das mit der blauen schriftfarbe?
ist sie euch nicht zu grell?
könnt ihr entspannt lange auf die seite gucken?
findet ihr dass neonfarben matte farben sind?
habt ihr berücksichtigt, dass leute die von anfang an seit monaten an der seite basteln gar nicht mehr einschätzen können wir übersichtlich die seite ist oder nicht weil sie die seite von grund auf aufgebaut und daher aus dem ff kennen?
findet ihr in der redaktion die schrift nicht auch zu klein oder könnt ihr sie beqem im stuhl zurückgelehnt lesen?

WIE SEHT IHR DAS ALS BETEILIGTE VON PCGH???
NEHMT MAL STELLUNG!

und warum finde ich rechts oben die suchfunktion und dadrunter nochmal die preissuchfunktion?
sinnfrei.
ein fenster zur begriffeingabe und dahinter klickauswahl ob webcode, suche, preissuche, arktikel etc.

ach ich könnt noch tausend sachen aufzählen


----------



## Black_Beetle (13. August 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich von Deinen Ultimaten sicherlich nicht beeindrucken. Und von Deiner Panikmache schon lange nicht.
> 
> Wir stellen heute einige Quickpolls online, um in Ruhe entscheiden zu können, welche Änderungen wir durchführen. Jetzt hat erst einmal eine bugfreie Webseite erste Priorität.
> 
> ...





Wo stell ich das ein?


----------



## fr33zZe (13. August 2009)

bei mir ist sie auch buggy...


----------



## Black_Beetle (13. August 2009)

fr33zZe schrieb:


> bei mir ist sie auch buggy...



Freeze dein zweiter Kreis unten Rechts:

Diese kleinen Fenster sind zum einstellen des layouts bzw einfach der breite der Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2009)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> ihr müsst auf die leute höre die die seite kritisieren. um besser zu werden. die die sie schön finden, hatten auch mit der alten seite kein problem.



Man muss ihnen zuhören.
Auf sie hören muss man nicht, sondern erstmal herausfinden, was die Leute, die bislang ruhig sind, von den Änderungsvorschlägen halten und welche Gruppe wie groß ist 



> niemand hat ein redesign gefordert.



Oh doch.



> es wäre sinnvoller gewesen die änderungen stück für stück einzufügen. das hätte der gewöhnung gutgetan und den leuten geholfen nicht von heute auf morgen von der seite abgeschreckt zu werden



Es hätte den Leute vielleicht geholfen, hätte aber wesentlich mehr Arbeit bedeutet und über längere Zeit eine zusammengestückelte Webseite ergeben, die einfach nur nach Baustelle ausgesehen hätte.
Und die Leute hätten sich immer wieder an was neues gewöhnen müssen und jedesmal für Wochen gemeckert 



> habt ihr berücksichtigt, dass leute die von anfang an seit monaten an der seite basteln gar nicht mehr einschätzen können wir übersichtlich die seite ist oder nicht weil sie die seite von grund auf aufgebaut und daher aus dem ff kennen?



Der Beta-Test startete vor rund zwei Wochen mit Mods, die bestenfalls wussten, dass was an der Seite gemacht werden soll.
(und von denen hat sich kaum jemand über Schriftfarben aufgeregt und niemand an der Schriftgröße gestört, obwohl z.B. ich mit nem 20" und über 1m Sitzabstand alles sehr klein sehe)



> und warum finde ich rechts oben die suchfunktion und dadrunter nochmal die preissuchfunktion?
> sinnfrei.
> ein fenster zur begriffeingabe und dahinter klickauswahl ob webcode, suche, preissuche, arktikel etc.



Sinnvoll:
So kannst du was eingeben und mit "Enter" die Suche starten. Deine Lösung erfordert einen zusätzlichen Wechsel von der Tastatur zur Maus, Positionierung der selbigen und einen zusätzlichen Klick.


----------



## neuroheaven (13. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man muss ihnen zuhören.
> Auf sie hören muss man nicht, sondern erstmal herausfinden, was die Leute, die bislang ruhig sind, von den Änderungsvorschlägen halten und welche Gruppe wie groß ist
> 
> 
> ...


 
na wenigstens einer der hier stellung bezieht.

hören/zuhören....details details...

oh doch? wer hat denn genau ein redesign gefordert?
ich habe davon in den letzten monaten nirgends was gelesen. es gab keine petition und keine userforenbewegung die das gefordert hat.

naja jetzt sieht die seite auch nach ner zeitungskollagenbaustelle aus mit diesen ganzen nicht abgegrenzten textlawinen. das zu korrigieren ist mit sicherheit n genauso großer arbeitsaufwand.

seit monaten wird an der seite gewerkelt aber der betatest läuft schlappe 2wochen? naja dann wundere ich mich über gar nix.


aha und du findest es jetzt gut mit 1m sichtabstand alles so klein zu lesen? musst halt auch mal pöbeln und sagen was dir nicht passt. du weißt schon dass das deine augen kaputt macht, freundchen?!

ich geh hoch zum suchfeld klicke auf suchart
gebe den begriff ein drücke enter. fertig.
bei eurer lösung muss ich mein hirn anstrengen und die ganzen kleinen buchstaben wieder analysieren wo denn jetzt die andere suche war. also völlig ineffizient.

das einloggfenster links kann auch weg und oben in den dicken blauen streifen integriert werden.
das fenster mit dem titelbild der aktuellen ausgabe kann nach links oben neben den blauen balkenschrifttitelzug ruschten. denn da gehört es hin. rechts am rand nimmt man des gar nciht wahr und die identifizierung der seite is wesentlich smooviger


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. August 2009)

Wegen der Suche: Das sind technisch zwei Datenbanken, die wir nicht gemeinsam abfragen können.

Und das eigentliche Design der Webseite wurde im März gezeigt. 
Neue Webseiten-Struktur: Diskutieren Sie jetzt mit - PC Games Hardware Online Redesign
Du scheinst die Seite nicht besonders gut oder besonders lange zu verfolgen.

Aber wie gesagt, heute noch gibt es einige Quickpolls, und der Plan sieht so aus, dass wir ein paar Einstellungen per CSS-Umschalter anbieten werden.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. August 2009)

Also ich finde die Diskussionen völlig sinnfrei!

Fakt ist, dass die alte Seite optisch wirklich nicht mehr sehr ansprechend war... Von den Funktionen ändert sich für den User doch nichts gravierendes. Und es sind auch keine Funktionen weggefallen ohne die die Main keinen Sinn mehr gemacht hätte...

Daher gibt es m.M.n. keine relevanten Gründe dafür, sich gegen eine Neuerung zu stellen, außer der, dass manche Menschen solche Gewohnheitstiere sind und somit schon aus Prinzip was gegen die neue Seite haben...


----------



## neuroheaven (13. August 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wegen der Suche: Das sind technisch zwei Datenbanken, die wir nicht gemeinsam abfragen können.
> 
> Und das eigentliche Design der Webseite wurde im März gezeigt.
> Neue Webseiten-Struktur: Diskutieren Sie jetzt mit - PC Games Hardware Online Redesign
> ...


 
wieso sollte das nicht gehen?
was hat die optische gestaltung der funktion mit den dahinter laufenden programmcode zu tun? ob ich nun hinter dem begrifffenster auf suchhart klicke oder 10cm weiter drunter auf suche klicke. sollte eigentlich mit ner simplen hintergrund verlinkung funzen. sonst scripte ich euch das wenn ihr wollt.

ja da hielt ich das noch fürn scherz und hab mir die wichtigen themen angeguckt. die wo damals noch uhrzeiten vorstanden.

quickpolls ftw


----------



## hummel01 (13. August 2009)

Hi,
kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich jetzt den Webcode eingeben kann?
Kann nichts finden.

mfg


----------



## Mitras2 (13. August 2009)

pcgameshardware schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich jetzt den Webcode eingeben kann?
> Kann nichts finden.
> 
> mfg


Ganz oben in der Mitte
Wird aber ab jetzt Bonuscode genannt.

MfG


----------



## hummel01 (13. August 2009)

Das hatte ich auch schon versucht aber ohne Erfolg.
Habe aus der 8/2009 den Webcode 27NK, wenn ich das eingebe kommt nur eine leere Seite.

mfg


----------



## Mitras2 (13. August 2009)

pcgameshardware schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch schon versucht aber ohne Erfolg.
> Habe aus der 8/2009 den Webcode 27NK, wenn ich das eingebe kommt nur eine leere Seite.
> 
> mfg


Also wenn ich den Code ingebe und auf Bonuscode klicke, dann
erscheint bei mir (nach kurzer Werbung) folgende Seite:
Der PCGH-Rivatuner-Guide: 2D/3D-Modus, Übertakten und Lüftersteuerung - PCGH, Rivatuner, Guide, Erklärung, Anleitung

Evtl blockt dein Ad-Blocker die Werbeseite, und du kommst deshalb nicht weiter. Probiers mal aus wenn du den auschaltest, oder verwende meinen Link.

MfG
Mitras2


----------



## hummel01 (13. August 2009)

Ich habe´s, es ist Kaspersky
Besten Dank!!

mfg


----------



## Mitras2 (13. August 2009)

pcgameshardware schrieb:


> Ich habe´s, es ist Kaspersky
> Besten Dank!!
> 
> mfg


Hm

Fein, das hätt ich nicht gedacht, das da Kaspersky dahintersteckt.
naja, dann viel spaß.


PS:
Man verwendet heute Firefox und nicht mehr IE (nur so als Tipp)
Aber jedem das seine


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. August 2009)

Wer nutzt Firefox...? Ich nicht...!


----------



## neuroheaven (13. August 2009)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Wer nutzt Firefox...? Ich nicht...!


 
es gibt mehr leute die ihn nutzen als die ihn nicht nutzen


----------



## Mitras2 (13. August 2009)

Back to the topic

Ich find das neue Layout echt klasse. 
Da habt ihr was richtig hübsches gebastelt.
Nur die Reiter zu den Themen wie Home, Grafikkarten, CPU, ...
dürfen von mir aus geren wieder Farbig werden.
Sonst ist das neue Layout aber echt fantastisch.
Ich freue mich schon auf di nächste Print-version.

Ich macht echt gute arbeit.


MfG
Mitras2


----------



## Wake (13. August 2009)

Hab die Sache zwar schon paar Seiten vorher angebracht: 
Kann mir ein Admin/Mod erklären wieso es bei einer auf 1024*768 optimierten Seite einen horizontalen Scrollbalken gibt (wie auch im Forum btw)?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. August 2009)

Ohh, bitte keine bunten Reiter mehr...!


----------



## userNr.8 (13. August 2009)

Ich komm auf der Seite mit der Suche nicht zurecht !! 
Ich suche jetzt z.B. einen Download für den Rivertuner  und kann nichts finden


----------



## zerO (13. August 2009)

dann such doch mal dan Riv*a*tuner, das sollte dein Problem lösen ^^


----------



## klefreak (13. August 2009)

ich hätte da noch ne Anregung für die "Menüleiste"

--> kann mna das nicht so gestalten, dass schon beim mit der maus darüberfahren das jeweilige passende "untermenü" angezeigt wird?? --> so könnte mna direkt ohne 2. klick von zb. HOME auf CPU/Download wechseln..

mfg KLmeens


ps ansosnten gefällt das neue layout und die neuen Funktionen..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2009)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> na wenigstens einer der hier stellung bezieht.



Wobei ich anmerken möchte, dass ich nicht zur Redaktion gehöre, von der du dir ja eigentlich eine Stellungnahme erhofft hast. 



> oh doch? wer hat denn genau ein redesign gefordert?
> ich habe davon in den letzten monaten nirgends was gelesen. es gab keine petition und keine userforenbewegung die das gefordert hat.



Auch wenn es zunehmend Volkssport in Deutschland gibt: Nicht für alles wird eine Petition erstellt. Aber fast im Wochentakt haben sich irgendwo auf den Weiten der Seite User gemeldet, die das Design veraltet fanden.



> naja jetzt sieht die seite auch nach ner zeitungskollagenbaustelle aus mit diesen ganzen nicht abgegrenzten textlawinen. das zu korrigieren ist mit sicherheit n genauso großer arbeitsaufwand.



Hmmm - ich stell mir das sogar als recht kleinen Arbeitsaufwand vor. Aber der fehlende Trennstrich zählt auch zum Konzept 



> seit monaten wird an der seite gewerkelt aber der betatest läuft schlappe 2wochen? naja dann wundere ich mich über gar nix.



Der Beta-Test diente dazu, Bugs zu ermitteln - und die geringe Zahl, die eine deutlich größere Userschar bislang gefunden hat (und die fast ausschließlich verrückte Menüelemente betrifft), lässt mich schlussfolgern, dass er in dieser Hinsicht erfolgreich war.
Das Design war zu Beginn des Betatests bereits fertig und stand nicht zur Debatte, da wurde höchstens mal ein Link blau eingefärbt, damit er nicht für eine Überschrift gehalten wird.



> aha und du findest es jetzt gut mit 1m sichtabstand alles so klein zu lesen? musst halt auch mal pöbeln und sagen was dir nicht passt. du weißt schon dass das deine augen kaputt macht, freundchen?!



Ich finds nicht gut, aber 27" sind teuer.
Wenn man Umfragen zu Monitorgröße und Sitzabstand trauen kann, dann benutzt die Mehrheit der User Konfigurationen, bei denen die Buchstaben einen fast doppelt so großen Sichtwinkel einnehmen.



> das einloggfenster links kann auch weg und oben in den dicken blauen streifen integriert werden.



Einloggfenster links 



> das fenster mit dem titelbild der aktuellen ausgabe kann nach links oben neben den blauen balkenschrifttitelzug ruschten. denn da gehört es hin.



Versteh ich das richtig: Heftwerbung links oben neben dem Titel der Seite?
Da kann ich mir kaum eine schlimmere Stelle vorstellen.




Wake schrieb:


> Hab die Sache zwar schon paar Seiten vorher angebracht:
> Kann mir ein Admin/Mod erklären wieso es bei einer auf 1024*768 optimierten Seite einen horizontalen Scrollbalken gibt (wie auch im Forum btw)?



Im Forum: Sollte nur der Fall sein, wenn jemand zu breite Bilder gepostet hat.
Ohne Bilder skaliert das Forum bequem runter auf 1020 Pixel Breite inkl. Browserfenster.
Hauptseite: Da mag ein Admin was zu sagen. Ich kann es jedenfalls bestätigen - sobald ich das Fenster so verkleinere, dass von Außenrahmen zu Außenrahmen weniger als 1040 Pixel sind, kommt ein vertikaler Scrollbalken.
Sieht mir fast danach aus, als hätte jemand beim Layout nicht bedacht, dass der Browser neben der Webseite noch ein klein bißchen mehr darstellen muss.
(Oder Vollbild-Surfen als Konzept  )




userNr.8 schrieb:


> Ich komm auf der Seite mit der Suche nicht zurecht !!
> Ich suche jetzt z.B. einen Download für den Rivertuner  und kann nichts finden



Rivertuner haben wir leider nicht, da musst du es mal bei einem Magazin für Dammbau versuchen. Rivatuner findet die Suche bei mir problemlos


----------



## g-13mrnice (13. August 2009)

Geiles neues Design!! Nach wenigen Sekunden sofort zurechtgefunden! 
Klasse Arbeit!


----------



## Wake (13. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Forum: Sollte nur der Fall sein, wenn jemand zu breite Bilder gepostet hat.
> Ohne Bilder skaliert das Forum bequem runter auf 1020 Pixel Breite inkl. Browserfenster.
> Hauptseite: Da mag ein Admin was zu sagen. Ich kann es jedenfalls bestätigen - sobald ich das Fenster so verkleinere, dass von Außenrahmen zu Außenrahmen weniger als 1040 Pixel sind, kommt ein vertikaler Scrollbalken.
> Sieht mir fast danach aus, als hätte jemand beim Layout nicht bedacht, dass der Browser neben der Webseite noch ein klein bißchen mehr darstellen muss.
> (Oder Vollbild-Surfen als Konzept  )



Ist leider so im Forum, hab mal nen Screencap angehängt:
http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/7076/forumscrollbar.jpghttp://img329.imageshack.us/img329/7076/forumscrollbar.jpg

(Selbst mit Fullscreen-View kriegst die Scrollbar nicht weg, egal ob Forum oder Hauptseite  )


----------



## neuroheaven (13. August 2009)

jaja du gehörst zwar nicht dazu aber als mod unterstelle ich dir mehr insiderwissen als jemand der hier einmal die woche guckt.

ich meine natürlich das einloggfenster rechts oben

ach diese anzeige mit der aktuellen ausgabe soll werbung sein????? loooooooool
das hab ich nie so aufgefasst. dachte ihr wollt nur die aktuelle ausgabe zeigen damit man sie im laden findet.
hab da nie raufgeklickt dachte das sei ein infofenster.

der sinn erschließt sich mir nicht. wieso für das blatt werben wenn man eh schon auf der seite ist. da kennt man die zeitung.

dafür reicht ja die abbildung des aktuelles covers links neben dem schrift zug. nicht als werbung. mehr platz für inhalte.

die nicht vorhandenen trennstriche sind absicht?
mh wofür gibt es wohl trennstriche? wofür gibt es aufgeteilte räume in häusern und wohungen, warum werden gehwege von der straße abgetrennt
warum wird die tastatur in unterschiedliche bereiche aufgegliedert, warum hat ein buch kapitel, warum is im supermarkt alles aufgeteilt, fragen über fragen


----------



## DaStash (13. August 2009)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> die nicht vorhandenen trennstriche sind absicht?
> mh wofür gibt es wohl trennstriche? wofür gibt es aufgeteilte räume in häusern und wohungen, warum werden gehwege von der straße abgetrennt
> warum wird die tastatur in unterschiedliche bereiche aufgegliedert, warum hat ein buch kapitel, warum is im supermarkt alles aufgeteilt, fragen über fragen


Ach neuroheaven...

Du solltest dich mal mit den Gestaltungsgesetzen auseinandersetzen. Im Abschnitt 4(Gesetz der Geschlossenheit) wird dargelegt, dass Menschen dazu tendieren etwas wahrgenommenes als geschlossene Figur zu sehen.
Und so verhält es sich auch mit den Trennlinien. Die kann man darstellen, muss man aber nicht, da eine Geschlossenheit/Abgrenzung durch den Textblock an sich entsteht und man sagt grundsätzlich bei Gestaltungen, dass wenn ein Element keine Verwendung hat, dann sollte man es weglassen. Und das trifft eben genau auf den Trennstrich zu. 

Hier mal ein Beispiel, wie man ohne die eigentlichen Linien zu verwenden ganz unbewußt das gewünschte Objekt erkennen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Black_Beetle (13. August 2009)

Ehm ihr solltet das mit dem "Webcode" im Heft vielleicht nach "Bonuscode" umändern damit auch jeder der eure Zeitung zum  ersten mal kauft weiß was gmeint ist. ???


----------



## neuroheaven (13. August 2009)

ach dastash...

du wirst mir aber recht geben dass die von dir verwendeten symbole aber auch zeigen was für einen zeichenmehraufwand es erforderte um das beabsichtigte objekt darzustellen und man mit wesentlich weniger strichen dafür aber um so schneller und einfacher wahrnehmbar das quadrat oder das dreieck hätte zeichen können.

warum kompliziert wenns auch einfach geht


----------



## DaStash (13. August 2009)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> ach dastash...
> 
> du wirst mir aber recht geben dass die von dir verwendeten symbole aber auch zeigen was für einen zeichenmehraufwand es erforderte um das beabsichtigte objekt darzustellen und man mit wesentlich weniger strichen dafür aber um so schneller und einfacher wahrnehmbar das quadrat oder das dreieck hätte zeichen können.
> 
> warum kompliziert wenns auch einfach geht


Es ging mir nur darum die Gesetzmäßigkeit bildlich darzulegen, da du das Beispiel ja mit der Trennlinie nicht nachvollziehen kannst. Deshalb auch die aufwändigeren Bilder. 
Den genauen Bezug zu den Textblöcken und der Trennlinie habe ich im Übrigen über den Beispielbildern dargelegt, falls du den nicht gelesen haben solltest.

MfG


----------



## neuroheaven (13. August 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Es ging mir nur darum die Gesetzmäßigkeit bildlich darzulegen, da du das Beispiel ja mit der Trennlinie nicht nachvollziehen kannst. Deshalb auch die aufwändigeren Bilder.
> Den genauen Bezug zu den Textblöcken und der Trennlinie habe ich im Übrigen über den Beispielbildern dargelegt, falls du den nicht gelesen haben solltest.
> 
> MfG


 
ja aber trotzdem nicht überzeugend


----------



## chefmarkus (13. August 2009)

Vom Design her eine feine Sache, man muss sich etwas daran gewöhnen. 
Allerdings habe ich den Eindruck das sich die Seite nur noch sehr langsam aufbaut (bei mir zumindest). Ich habe die Main und die Forums-Main als Startseite, und die PCGH-Main braucht ungefähr 20-25 Sekunden. Alle anderen Seiten sind mit einem Fingerschnipps da...
kann das sein????


----------



## DaStash (13. August 2009)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> ja aber trotzdem nicht überzeugend


Ich habe eher da Gefühl du willst es nicht verstehen. Im Prinzip bist du ja auch der Einzige dem das negativ auffällt. 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. August 2009)

Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Ehm ihr solltet das mit dem "Webcode" im Heft vielleicht nach "Bonuscode" umändern damit auch jeder der eure Zeitung zum  ersten mal kauft weiß was gmeint ist. ???



Das wird im kommenden Heft auch vorgestellt. Das Web war nur etwas schneller in dem Fall. 



chefmarkus schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich den Eindruck das sich die Seite nur noch sehr langsam aufbaut (bei mir zumindest). Ich habe die Main und die Forums-Main als Startseite, und die PCGH-Main braucht ungefähr 20-25 Sekunden. Alle anderen Seiten sind mit einem Fingerschnipps da...
> kann das sein????



Ja, leider sind alle unsere Server momentan am Amoklaufen. EDIT: Bis auf Extreme.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2009)

Wake schrieb:


> Ist leider so im Forum, hab mal nen Screencap angehängt:
> http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/7076/forumscrollbar.jpghttp://img329.imageshack.us/img329/7076/forumscrollbar.jpg
> 
> (Selbst mit Fullscreen-View kriegst die Scrollbar nicht weg, egal ob Forum oder Hauptseite  )



Da sollte wohl nicht so sein.
Ich hoffe mal, dass die Admins sich drum kümmern, vorerst kann man es wohl höchstens mit einem anderen Browser versuchen.



neuroheaven schrieb:


> ich meine natürlich das einloggfenster rechts oben



Für das ist im darüber liegenden Bereich wohl nicht genug Platz, wie man unschwer sehen kann. (Wenn man die Seitenbreite mal auf 1024 reduziert)



> ach diese anzeige mit der aktuellen ausgabe soll werbung sein????? loooooooool
> das hab ich nie so aufgefasst. dachte ihr wollt nur die aktuelle ausgabe zeigen damit man sie im laden findet.
> hab da nie raufgeklickt dachte das sei ein infofenster.



Ich würde das jetzt mal als Eigenwerbung bezeichnen. Zahlen tun die Typen von der Print afaik nicht  
Auf alle Fälle ist es ein recht buntes Feld, das auch noch monatlich sein Aussehen wechselt und das nichts mit der Webseite zu tun hat - sowas nimmt man nicht als erste Element ganz oben links.



> der sinn erschließt sich mir nicht. wieso für das blatt werben wenn man eh schon auf der seite ist. da kennt man die zeitung.



Kennen ja, kaufen nicht. Ein großer Teil der Leute, die hier regelmäßig unterwegs sind, zahlen keinen Cent für C'tec-Hefte oder nur sehr unregelmäßig - und zumidest letztere kann man vielleicht mit einer Coverstory doch dazu reizen, diesen Monat mal zum Kiosk zu gehen.



> die nicht vorhandenen trennstriche sind absicht?
> mh wofür gibt es wohl trennstriche? wofür gibt es aufgeteilte räume in häusern und wohungen, warum werden gehwege von der straße abgetrennt
> warum wird die tastatur in unterschiedliche bereiche aufgegliedert, warum hat ein buch kapitel, warum is im supermarkt alles aufgeteilt, fragen über fragen



Warum haben die Supermärkte keine Trennstriche, warum werden Kapitel nur durch Absatz und Überschrift getrennt,...?
Manche Dinge machen nicht für jeden Sinn 



Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Ehm ihr solltet das mit dem "Webcode" im Heft vielleicht nach "Bonuscode" umändern damit auch jeder der eure Zeitung zum  ersten mal kauft weiß was gmeint ist. ???



Siehe weiter oben - ist ab der nächsten Ausgabe der Fall.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. August 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ja, leider sind alle unsere Server momentan am Amoklaufen. EDIT: Bis auf Extreme.



Sicher?
Irgendwie kann ich heute auch extrem oft extreme lange warten. Ein bisschen weniger "extreme" würde schon gut tun.


----------



## Wake (13. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da sollte wohl nicht so sein.
> Ich hoffe mal, dass die Admins sich drum kümmern, vorerst kann man es wohl höchstens mit einem anderen Browser versuchen.



Klappt leider mit IETab bzw. IE8 (100% Zoom, bei 95% gehts dann) auch nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2009)

*Test*
Hmmm - Bei Opera auch nicht. Selbst im Vollbildmodus, in dem die Scrollleisten nicht angezeigt werden, kann ich ein paar Pixel seitlich scrollen.
Da muss mal wer ran.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. August 2009)

Wir sind da dran, lässt sich nur leider nicht mal eben ändern. Kommt aber. Termin kann ich noch keinen sagen.


----------



## Wake (13. August 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir sind da dran, lässt sich nur leider nicht mal eben ändern. Kommt aber. Termin kann ich noch keinen sagen.



Danke für die fixe Rückmeldung


----------



## eVoX (13. August 2009)

Ich seh grad wieder das alte Design.


----------



## madace (13. August 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Ich seh grad wieder das alte Design.



Ich auch.


----------



## lows (13. August 2009)

ich auch


----------



## ghostadmin (13. August 2009)

Dann sehr ihr mehr als ich. 

Fehler: Verbindung unterbrochen


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. August 2009)

Ich komm auch nicht drauf...

Ihr wollt doch wohl nicht wieder die alte Page...


----------



## ghostadmin (13. August 2009)

Ich hätte nichts dagegen wenns wieder das alte Design gibt.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. August 2009)

Ich schon...!


----------



## madace (13. August 2009)

Die basteln doch nur wieder rum.  
Das neue Design wird wieder zurückkommen.


----------



## smith0815 (13. August 2009)

Nettes Design, zur Feier des Tages habe ich gleich mal AdBlock deaktiviert, ihr müsst ja auch leben. Zu meiner freudigen Überraschung hatte ich dann mehrere Stunden lang keine PopUp-Werbung, nur die Banner ringsum und die AdSense-Teile im Fließtext.

Leider seid ihr wohl doch nicht zur Einsicht gekommen, die PopUps sind wieder da und aus Notwehr musste ich AdBlock wieder aktivieren. Nun sehe natürlich  gar keine Werbung, schlecht für euch.


----------



## Soulblader (13. August 2009)

Whoa cool das aktuelle Design is ja mal geil viel besser als das von gestern.


----------



## danysahne333 (13. August 2009)

Ich find das alte Design besser als das neue. Bei dem neuen ist alles irgendwie unübersichtlich, mir scheint es jedenfalls so. Vielleicht muss man sich auch daran gewöhnen, ich weiss nicht


----------



## Luigi93 (13. August 2009)

Also ich komme gut auf die Main und war erst mal überrascht, als ich wieder das alte Design sah  . Da fühlt man sich doch gleich wieder "heimisch"   .


----------



## Freestyler808 (13. August 2009)

Juhuu alles beim alten


----------



## Nemesis28021982 (13. August 2009)

Na, da stimmt doch was nicht, wieso ist den jetzt das alte design wieder da?


----------



## Tom3004 (13. August 2009)

Hä, das vesteh ich jetzt auch nicht ? 

@ PCGH Vorher haben sich auch welche über die Seite aufgeregt...macht wieder das neue


----------



## Nemesis28021982 (13. August 2009)

JAP, das neue ist viel besser, frischer usw!!!


----------



## DON (13. August 2009)

Und ich dachte gerade schon ich wäre allein mit meinem problem das ich das alte design wieder habe. Macht wieder das neue


----------



## snaapsnaap (13. August 2009)

Fand das neue viel stylischer! Hätten nur 2 oder 3 Änderungen sein müssen und sie wäre echt toll!

zB, keine Werbung überm Banner, Überschriften deutlicher, Uhrzeiten von den News und automatisch in die Bildergalerie wenn man auf das Bild klickt (von einem Artikel..)

Die alte ist echt langweilig!


----------



## Tom3004 (13. August 2009)

Ja richtig, macht die Werbung doch auf den unteren Teil der Seite


----------



## HighEndbutnotimetouse (13. August 2009)

Also ich muss sagen trotz der Arbeit die in die neue Site geflossen ist find ich die alter doch besser. Warscheinlich is es wie bei so vielen Dingen gewöhnungssache.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2009)

Huh?
Hat das neue Design den Server gekillt, oder was für ein großer Fehler wurde entdeckt?


----------



## neuroheaven (13. August 2009)

mh ich komm grade nach stunden wieder auf diese seite und 


oh wunder meine gebete wurden erhört und mein gepöbel ernst genommen...!

wieder eine tolle seite. danke.


----------



## Tom3004 (13. August 2009)

Das wird sich ändern  
Sagt doch mal was los ist @ PCGH `?


----------



## Sn1p3rAg3nt1 (13. August 2009)

iwoher kenn ich das wenn der script die server killt....*zu looki schiel*


----------



## einblumentopf (13. August 2009)

ich fände es auch gut wenn man das Werbebanner wieder in die Kopfzeile intigrieren würde. Gerade am Netbook nervt das zusätzliche gescrolle schon sehr.


----------



## Baker79 (13. August 2009)

Also ich hab mich jetzt schon so sehr mit der Option, die Seite auf volle Desktopbreite zu strecken, angefreundet. So ist die Seite nicht ganz so lang und ich hab einen Tag News auf einer "Seite" (sprich ich kann einen kompletten Tag sehen).


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (13. August 2009)

Die neue Seite kommt wieder, keine Angst. Im Moment kann nicht viel gesagt werden, außer das emsig daran gearbeitet wird. Um erstmal eine Seite anzubieten, ist aktuell die alte Main geschaltet. Wo genau das Problem liegt, wird sich zeigen. Gestern hat nach der Umstellung schließlich alles einwandfrei funktioniert.

Das Forum wird btw. ab 1035 Pixel ohne Scrollbalken dargestellt. Die neu eingebaute Navi oben könnte das Problem sein. Scheint einen Tick zu breit zu laufen. Dafür wird es einen Fix geben - aktuell hat die Main aber Priorität.


----------



## einblumentopf (13. August 2009)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Das Forum wird btw. ab 1035 Pixel ohne Scrollbalken dargestellt. Die neu eingebaute Navi oben könnte das Problem sein. Scheint einen Tick zu breit zu laufen. Dafür wird es einen Fix geben - aktuell hat die Main aber Priorität.



Doofe Frage: Warum eigentlich ausgerechnet ab 1035 Pixel? Könnte man das nicht auf 1023 runterschrauben für die (zunehmende) Netbookfraktion.  Ob der Beitragsbereich nun 10 Pixel breiter ist oder nicht sollte doch eigentlich egal sein oder?


----------



## madace (13. August 2009)

Hey, ich hab das neue Format wieder (mist!  ).


----------



## Luigi93 (13. August 2009)

Wie schade, ich hab mich schon gefreut  . Jetzt haben wir also wieder die neue Seite. Naja, viele wollen das ja auch so.
Edit: Man könnte evtl. auch 2 Designs anbieten, wie im Forum, geht das? Das eine Design wäre das neue, das andere orientiert sich am alten Design.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (13. August 2009)

einblumentopf schrieb:


> Doofe Frage: Warum eigentlich ausgerechnet ab 1035 Pixel? Könnte man das nicht auf 1023 runterschrauben für die (zunehmende) Netbookfraktion.  Ob der Beitragsbereich nun 10 Pixel breiter ist oder nicht sollte doch eigentlich egal sein oder?



Hab ich doch geschrieben. Das Forum sollte auch in 1024 ohne Scrollbalken sein. Es wird die neue Navi oben sein, aus der sich eine Mindestbreite von 1035 ergibt. Es wird gefixed werden.



Luigi93 schrieb:


> Wie schade, ich hab mich schon gefreut  . Jetzt haben wir also wieder die neue Seite. Naja, viele wollen das ja auch so.
> Edit: Man könnte evtl. auch 2 Designs anbieten, wie im Forum, geht das? Das eine Design wäre das neue, das andere orientiert sich am alten Design.



Nein. Man kann höchstens einen zweiten Style anbieten, der eine andere Schriftart und Farben bietet. Grundsätzlich ist die Seite wie sie ist. Man kann auch gerne darüber diskutieren, aber der Quickpoll zeigt ja, das ein Groß der Community zufrieden ist. Gerne würde man es jedem recht machen können, aber das ist - wie dir sicher auch bekannt ist - utopisch.


----------



## fr33zZe (13. August 2009)

einblumentopf schrieb:


> Doofe Frage: Warum eigentlich ausgerechnet ab 1035 Pixel? Könnte man das nicht auf 1023 runterschrauben für die (zunehmende) Netbookfraktion.  Ob der Beitragsbereich nun 10 Pixel breiter ist oder nicht sollte doch eigentlich egal sein oder?


das war ja- soweit ich das verstehe- so gedacht, aber wurde vom navi wieder auseinander gezogen


----------



## Kraitx3 (13. August 2009)

Meine Ausführliche Meinung steht bereits hier, kurz Zusammengefasst: Ich bin gegen das neue Design.

Lg


----------



## Brehministrator (13. August 2009)

Ok, dann auf Wunsch auch nochmal hier meine Meinung:

Ich finde die alte Seite sowohl übersichtlicher, als auch deren Design schöner. Denke nicht, dass es eine Frage der Gewöhnung ist, sondern einfach eine Geschmackssache.

Ich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn in Zukunft das alte Design wenigstens über einen Link noch erreichbar sein würde. So dass man Leuten mit beiden Geschmäckern entspricht. Technisch dürfte das keine Hürde sein.


----------



## Schrotti (13. August 2009)

Das alte Design ist ok aber eben nicht mehr ganz Zeitgemäß.

Wenn man die Möglichkeit hätte das ganze auf einem WS anzuzeigen ohne das Rechts soviel Platz frei bleibt, wäre das schön.


----------



## ---*Badboy*--- (13. August 2009)

auf PCGH surf ich mittlerweile seit gut 3 Jahren aber eher um mich zu informieren als hier möglichst viele Beiträge zu verfassen, aber das Alte Design schaut einfach wesentlich Besser aus für meinen Geschmack.

Wäre es denn möglich das man bei den Links für die Darstellung der Seiten Breite nicht einfach noch nen neuen dazu nimmt, so ala PCGH.de Classic.

Das würde auf alle Fälle beide Lager zufriedenstellen. 

Denn ich möcht mir eigentlich keine neue Hardware News site raussuchen. War damals zu gut 90% auf gamestar.de unterwegs aber seit derem Relaunch noch gerade mal vielleicht 10-20 mal.


----------



## klefreak (13. August 2009)

ich bin mit der neuen Seite eigentlich sehr zufrieden denn was mir wichtig ist sind:

... schnelle Ladezeiten (auch bei langsamerer Verbindung!!) ; von daher ist es gut dass die Bilder immer auf ne 2. seite verschoben wurden
...  eventuell noch ne optimierte Titelmenüleiste; also dass beim mit der Maus drüberfahren auch gleich die passende 2. Menüöeiste geladen wird..
... ne uhrzeit vor den news

.. ich glaube das wars auch schon 
mfg


----------



## amdintel (14. August 2009)

ich nicht so ganz.
also das Heft Magazin ist blau , also 
das Heftcover  und im Style  
 wie das Heft Magazin ist Heftcover, 
würde ich auch die Neue Seite gestalten,
also blauer Hintergrund wo von sich dann das wesentliche gut abhebt 
Die Werbung in der Titel Leiste raus machen
das sieht nicht nur hässlich aus, ist auch kitschig , 
Werbung gehört nicht in das eigene und auch nicht neben das Firmen Logo,
last euch das mal vom Werbe Spezialisten erklären .
Und wenn ihr diese zu aufdringlich wieder macht, schalten die User ihrer Werbe Blocker ein, 
damit erreicht man also das Gegenteil meine Herren und Damen,
Fazit lieber etwas weniger davon , dafür effizienter.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (14. August 2009)

BLiNDMaNKiND schrieb:


> kann dem eigentlich nichts mehr hinzufuegen - einfach nur grausam und vor allem, *wo find ich jetzt die news (spiele, hardware ect alles auf einer seite)?*
> bah, wer hat sich das ausgedacht ~~


 
waer schoen, wenn mir jemand das ma erklaeren kann...


----------



## LordRevan1991 (14. August 2009)

Mir gefällt die neue Webseite rundum, von einem Manko abgesehen: den neuen Kasten, der immer am Anfang des aktuellen Tages in der Newsspalte steht, finde ich nicht so toll. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn dort weiterhin der alte Kasten mit den Reitern "User-News", "Downloads", "Blogs" und Quickpolsl" stehen wird, ich find's nämlich praktisch direkt auf Downloads und laufende Quickpolls zugreifen zu können (und gelegentlich auch auf die User-News).


----------



## BigBubby (14. August 2009)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Nein. Man kann höchstens einen zweiten Style anbieten, der eine andere Schriftart und Farben bietet. Grundsätzlich ist die Seite wie sie ist. Man kann auch gerne darüber diskutieren, aber der Quickpoll zeigt ja, das ein Groß der Community zufrieden ist. Gerne würde man es jedem recht machen können, aber das ist - wie dir sicher auch bekannt ist - utopisch.



ich füge das gerne mal aus dem anderen Thread hier an:

Der Pol ist nichtsaussagend, da er missverstädnlich ist.

Wie wäre es mit einem:

a) Ich will das neue Design (Notfalls mit kleinen Änderungen)
b) Ich will das alte Design (Notfalls leicht überarbeitet)

Dazu auch ein Bild von der neuen und von der alten Seite, damit seltene Nutzer auch direkt vergleichen können

Denn eurer momentaner Pol ist nach der ansicht:
a) Ich wähle SPD
b) ich wähle spd, wenn sie spiele nicht verbieten
c) ich wähle NPD

Das neue Design ist aus Webdesignersicht eher bescheiden. Auch aus Nutzerpsychologischer. Es fehlen orientierungspunkte, wie fablich abgehobene flächen. Die ausgewählte Hauptkategorie sah aus, als ob ein Grafik vergessen wurde zu laden. Die Schriftgröße war unangenehm (Über die Schriftart könnte man sich auch streiten, wurde ja vorher bereits). Das Gelb passt überhaupt nicht in die Seite, genau wie das Türkis (Die seite vom Bundestag ist doch auch nicht Rot gelb Schwarz, nur weil es deren Farben sind). Ebenso fehlt der Seite charakter. Sieht aus wie von einem Schüler zusammengeschustert.
Das die Uhrzeit dann noch fehlt, ist eher eine kleinigkeit. Genau, wie die doch sehr kleine Ansicht von der PCG Seite im vergleich zur übersichtlichen ansicht von prad & co.

Habt ihr eigentlich einen augenblick über das neue Design vorher nachgedacht oder hat einer einfach mal angefangen rumzuproggen? Es hat zwar viel Arbeit gekostet, aber das kostet eine Sandburg auch und trotzdem ist sie nicht viel mehr wert, als die nächste Welle.


----------



## neuroheaven (14. August 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> ich füge das gerne mal aus dem anderen Thread hier an:
> 
> Der Pol ist nichtsaussagend, da er missverstädnlich ist.
> 
> ...


 

aus meiner seele gesprochen.
und dann noch die quickpolls unverständlicher weise als überzeugend positiv auszuwerten obwohl 80% mehr oder weniger unzufrieden sind. manche ganz manche in teilen...sehr verwunderlich


----------



## neuroheaven (14. August 2009)

LordRevan1991 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die neue Webseite rundum, von einem Manko abgesehen: den neuen Kasten, der immer am Anfang des aktuellen Tages in der Newsspalte steht, finde ich nicht so toll. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn dort weiterhin der alte Kasten mit den Reitern "User-News", "Downloads", "Blogs" und Quickpolsl" stehen wird, ich find's nämlich praktisch direkt auf Downloads und laufende Quickpolls zugreifen zu können (und gelegentlich auch auf die User-News).


 
wenn sie dir "rundum gefällt" kannst du nicht im gleichen augenblick sagen dass dir dieses oder jenes noch nicht gefällt. ein widerspruch...

das ist ja so als wenn man sagt

oh ich finde die neue seite toll aber das das das das das das und das müssen noch geändert werden. so quasi wie bei der alten seite....naja dann kann man auch beim alten bleiben.


----------



## BigBubby (14. August 2009)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> wenn sie dir "rundum gefällt" kannst du nicht im gleichen augenblick sagen dass dir dieses oder jenes noch nicht gefällt. ein widerspruch...
> 
> das ist ja so als wenn man sagt
> 
> oh ich finde die neue seite toll aber das das das das das das und das müssen noch geändert werden. so quasi wie bei der alten seite....naja dann kann man auch beim alten bleiben.



mußt nicht direkt übertreiben.

Zumindestens ich will mit meiner Kritik noch ernst genommen werden, auch wenn ich gerne mal hyperbeln einsetze.


----------



## Dal604 (14. August 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> ich füge das gerne mal aus dem anderen Thread hier an:
> 
> Der Pol ist nichtsaussagend, da er missverstädnlich ist.
> 
> ...



Genau meine Meinung


----------



## micky23 (14. August 2009)

Komischerweise ist bei mir die Page wieder im alten Design


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. August 2009)

neuroheaven hat den ganzen Abend rumgeheult, da haben wir wieder umgeschaltet damit Ruhe im Karton ist.


----------



## micky23 (14. August 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> neuoheaven hat den ganzen Abend rumgeheult, da haben wir wieder umgeschaltet damit Ruhe im Karton ist.


----------



## Standeck (14. August 2009)

Ich möchte gern mal konstrukive Kritik anbringen:


*Ich find einfach alles beschissen!* 


Ne ich find die neue Seite ganz ok. Was ich aber blöd finde ist das die Farben anders sind. An den Farben weiß man das man auf der PCGH Seite ist. Die hätte nicht geändert werden müssen. Der ganze andere Kram sieht aber gut aus. 

*Genauso wie es jetzt ist!!!





*


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. August 2009)

micky23 schrieb:


>



Der wahre Grund ist leider folgender:
Intern: Technische Probleme mit der Webseite - PCGH intern, Webseite


----------



## micky23 (14. August 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Der wahre Grund ist leider folgender:
> Intern: Technische Probleme mit der Webseite - PCGH intern, Webseite



Naja, Du weißt doch. Gut Ding will Weile haben 
Ich finde die neue HP nicht schlecht, nur etwas ungewohnt.


----------



## spockilein (14. August 2009)

Hallo PCGH.

Nehmt doch mal die gelben Seiten, und ruft jemanden an, der sich damit auskennt.


----------



## Tom3004 (14. August 2009)

spockilein schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH.
> 
> Nehmt doch mal die gelben Seiten, und ruft jemanden an, der sich damit auskennt.



Geh du doch hin


----------



## spockilein (14. August 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Geh du doch hin



Wohin?


----------



## WebTerrorist (15. August 2009)

Also ich fand es super! Bitte schnell wieder her damit! 

Allen Recht machen kann mans eh nicht, aber irgendwie hab ich die vermutung, das die Verfechter des alten Stils genau die gleichen leute sind die lieber xp weiternutzen und vista und win7 verteufeln!

Gegen alles was neu ist!
Fortschritt=Ketzerei


----------



## BigBubby (15. August 2009)

WebTerrorist schrieb:


> Also ich fand es super! Bitte schnell wieder her damit!
> 
> Allen Recht machen kann mans eh nicht, aber irgendwie hab ich die vermutung, das die Verfechter des alten Stils genau die gleichen leute sind die lieber xp weiternutzen und vista und win7 verteufeln!
> 
> ...



ich benutze vista und warte nur auf den win7 release zum installieren. Trotzdem mag ich das neue design von PCGH nicht. Da fehlt halt sinn und verstand hinter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2009)

Das einzige, was mir auffällt, ist der Rand rechts von gefühlten 300 Pixel, der komplett weiß ist.
Ich dachte erst, ich bin bei Computer Bild oder Chip gelandet. 
So geht das ja mal gar nicht.


----------



## BigBubby (15. August 2009)

Der ist eigentlich gefüllt mit werbung, wenn du adblock ausmachst. Genau wie der dicke streifen oben drüber


----------



## danysahne333 (15. August 2009)

Gibt es nun schon einen Quickpoll mit den "richtigen" Fragen? Und nicht so eine Schönrederei wie beim letzten!


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (15. August 2009)

wann geht es nun weiter mit der neuen homepage. wurden die internen probleme schon gelöst???


----------



## RedBrain (15. August 2009)

Es kann dauern. So sei es.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2009)

danysahne333 schrieb:


> Gibt es nun schon einen Quickpoll mit den "richtigen" Fragen? Und nicht so eine Schönrederei wie beim letzten!


 
Was hast du gegen Kritik oder fällt dir das nicht auf?


----------



## ---*Badboy*--- (15. August 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> ich benutze vista und warte nur auf den win7 release zum installieren. Trotzdem mag ich das neue design von PCGH nicht. Da fehlt halt sinn und verstand hinter.




Dito besser hätte man es nicht sagen können


----------



## Ellinar (16. August 2009)

Wo bitte kann i9ch denn jetzt die Maximalbreite der Homepage einstellen?! ich habe nen 22" Monitor, aber die Homepage läuft wieder nur auf 1280er Breite  als die seite gerade aktualisiert war war einen tag lang die seite ganz breit zu sehen, also 1680er Breite bei mir, und das fand ich ziemlich cool. 

Wo kann ich die Breite denn jetzt einstellen?

Edit: Hier im Forum übrigens ist die Homepage in voller Breite zu sehen, nicht aber auf der normalen Homepage


----------



## DUNnet (16. August 2009)

Also das neue Design vor 2-3 Tagen (der Header war etwas anders) hat mir super gefallen!
Wie mach ich das wieder an  ?


----------



## PCTom (16. August 2009)

also ohne Sinn ist die neue Site bestimmt nicht aber sie gefällt mir auch nicht wirklich, das Wesentliche zu klein und unübersichtlich und nur mehr Platz für Werbung 


ist meine Meinung


----------



## FeuRenard (16. August 2009)

ich kam samstag (gestern) aus dem urlaub zurück und auf einmal lese (!) ich auf PCGH, dass die Seite ein neues Design hat.

wo denn?
alle diskutieren, stellen Fragen, aber ich würde das gerne auch mal live sehen und nicht nur auf Bildern!
Was mache ich denn falsch?


----------



## Zsinj (16. August 2009)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> ich kam samstag (gestern) aus dem urlaub zurück und auf einmal lese (!) ich auf PCGH, dass die Seite ein neues Design hat.
> 
> wo denn?


Das neue Design ist momentan unter technischen Problemen begraben  
Intern: Technische Probleme mit der Webseite - PCGH intern, Webseite


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (16. August 2009)

wann geht die seite denn wieder live?


----------



## BigBubby (16. August 2009)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> wann geht die seite denn wieder live?



wir beten alle, dass dieses sobald wie möglich nicht geschiet


----------



## Tom3004 (16. August 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> wir beten alle, dass dieses sobald wie möglich nicht geschiet


Dann bete ich gegen dich  
Wir brauchen mal eine neue Seite, damit wir besser aussehen gegen die anderen


----------



## BigBubby (16. August 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Dann bete ich gegen dich
> Wir brauchen mal eine neue Seite, damit wir besser aussehen gegen die anderen



Die Mona Lisa braucht auch keine neuen Klamotten, damit sie besser aussieht.

Besonders, wenn die neue besser aussehen würde, aber sie wir oft geschrieben kontrastlos und charakterlos aus...

Ich habe nichts gegen eine neue, aber dann bitte etwas mit wiedererkennungswert


----------



## Predator1980 (17. August 2009)

sniggerz schrieb:


> ich find das neue design nicht überzeugend
> sieht nich so schick und übersichtlich aus wie das alte, aber jeder hat ne andere meinung
> 
> Edit: dass die seite jedoch breiter dargestellt werden kann, finde ich klasse ... wobei (bis jetz?) noch 1920 als breite fehlt, da ich denke dass ich mit meinem full hd lcd nich allein bin



Ich finde das neue Design auch nicht gerade den Brüller, bis auf das mit der Breite und komischerweiße, 6 Seiten die ich im www immer besuch, haben auch dieses häßliche Design und da wurde auch über das Design abgestimmt, bei 2 ging man wieder zurück auf das alte Design so loonggg....jedem das seine....allen nen guten Start in die Woche


----------



## PCTom (17. August 2009)

Predator1980 schrieb:


> Ich finde das neue Design auch nicht gerade den Brüller, bis auf das mit der Breite und komischerweiße, 6 Seiten die ich im www immer besuch, haben auch dieses häßliche Design und da wurde auch über das Design abgestimmt, bei 2 ging man wieder zurück auf das alte Design so loonggg....jedem das seine....allen nen guten Start in die Woche


 

jo das neue Design ist nun wirklich nicht der Hammer


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. August 2009)

danysahne333 schrieb:


> Gibt es nun schon einen Quickpoll mit den "richtigen" Fragen? Und nicht so eine Schönrederei wie beim letzten!



Einfach mal hier nachgucken:
Quickpolls - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME


----------



## BigBubby (17. August 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Einfach mal hier nachgucken:
> Quickpolls - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME



Der Fragesteller meinte damit, meine Kritik an der Fragestellung und wünschte, wie ich auch, dass wenn ihr shcon einen Pol macht, einen neutralen stehlt und nicht so subjektiv und mehrdeutig.


----------



## KTMDoki (17. August 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Der Fragesteller meinte damit, meine Kritik an der Fragestellung und wünschte, wie ich auch, dass wenn ihr shcon einen Pol macht, einen neutralen stehlt und nicht so subjektiv und mehrdeutig.



Ich sehe da keine subjektive oder mehrdeutige Fragestellung!?

Für mich, eine neutrale Fragenstellung und Antwortmöglichkeiten...


----------



## BigBubby (17. August 2009)

KTMDoki schrieb:


> Ich sehe da keine subjektive oder mehrdeutige Fragestellung!?
> 
> Für mich, eine neutrale Fragenstellung und Antwortmöglichkeiten...



Die Frage sollte unter anderem sagen, welches man besser findest.
Ich finde das neue design bis auf änderungen auch gut, aber ich finde das alte besser. Aber das kann man nicht sagen. Man kann nur sagen, dasn eue ist gut oder schlecht.
Es sollte eine frage kommen, ob man lieber das alte mächte oder das neue, jeweils mit änderungen.

Genau so zweideutig ist das mit änderungen, da es nicht sagt, was damit gemeint ist. Die Farbgebeung oder die abhebung von bestimmten bereichen könnte mit inbegriffen sein, oder auch nicht.


----------



## Tom3004 (17. August 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Die Frage sollte unter anderem sagen, welches man besser findest.
> Ich finde das neue design bis auf änderungen auch gut, aber ich finde das alte besser. Aber das kann man nicht sagen. Man kann nur sagen, dasn eue ist gut oder schlecht.
> Es sollte eine frage kommen, ob man lieber das alte mächte oder das neue, jeweils mit änderungen.
> 
> Genau so zweideutig ist das mit änderungen, da es nicht sagt, was damit gemeint ist. Die Farbgebeung oder die abhebung von bestimmten bereichen könnte mit inbegriffen sein, oder auch nicht.




Wenn da 20 Möglichkeiten sind zum auswählen, wird man aber nie zu einem Ergebnis kommen  
Ich finde es gut mit dem Quickpolls. Nur noch ein paar mehr und es passt. 
Naja und die Werbung von der oberen Leiste weg, wenn sowas zu machen geht ? 
MfG, Tom


----------



## doppelschwoer (17. August 2009)

Erster Eindruck: Übersichtlichkeit leidet. Kann aber sein dass man sich erst an das neue gewöhnen muß.
Zweiter Eindruck: Verdammt, die Uhrzeit und Datum fehlt wann die News/Artikel eingestellt wurde. Vorher konnte man sich daran orientieren und hat gleich gesehen was man noch nicht gelesen hat.
Dritter Eindruck: Design ganz OK, etwas kühler aber dadurch "mit der Zeit" gegangen.


----------



## ClareQuilty (17. August 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Die Frage sollte unter anderem sagen, welches man besser findest.
> Ich finde das neue design bis auf änderungen auch gut, aber ich finde das alte besser. Aber das kann man nicht sagen. Man kann nur sagen, dasn eue ist gut oder schlecht.
> Es sollte eine frage kommen, ob man lieber das alte mächte oder das neue, jeweils mit änderungen.
> 
> Genau so zweideutig ist das mit änderungen, da es nicht sagt, was damit gemeint ist. Die Farbgebeung oder die abhebung von bestimmten bereichen könnte mit inbegriffen sein, oder auch nicht.


Warum glaubst du, dass es PCGH interessiert ob du das neue Design willst oder nicht? Ich denke es stand für PCGH nie zur Debatte OB das neue Design eingeführt wird. Sei doch froh, dass man überhaupt auf die Community hört und zumindest bei Kleinigkeiten wie Farbe, Schriftgröße und Uhrzeiten mit sich reden lässt.


----------



## neuroheaven (17. August 2009)

das neue design is wieder online

neeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (17. August 2009)

moin,

endlich ist die neue seite wieder online!
danke jungs, endlcih wieder 16-10 support

mfg


----------



## RapToX (17. August 2009)

das neue design gefällt mir vom grundgerüst her recht gut 

allerdings gibt es hier und da noch einiges an verbesserungspotential, vor allem was die farbgebung betrifft.
ich finde das sich gewisse dinge nicht genug absetzten.

bei den news sollte man etwas mehr struktur reinbringen. z.b. könnten die einzelnen tage durch einen balken getrennt sein. also das man die überschrift "Montag - 17.08.2009" mit einer balkengrafik unterlegt. sowas halt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die kommentare unter den artikeln sollten auch etwas hervorgehoben werden. man könnte z.b. den linken profilkasten etwas dunkler machen.

was ich auch noch in meinem profilkasten auf der main vermisse, ist der punkt "Meine Themen" unter "Nützliche Links". im forum ist der zwar weiterhin verfügbar, aber über die hauptseite kam ich da früher schneller hin.

mehr fällt mir momentan nicht ein^^


----------



## Eroghor (17. August 2009)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> das neue design is wieder online
> 
> neeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Und weg isses wieder


----------



## Speedi (17. August 2009)

Also eigentlich habe ich auch nichts gegen ein neues Design, aber ich finde, dass das neue nicht gerade sehr übersichtlich ist.
Beispielsweise war bei der alten Website das Datum zum Artikel im Gegensatz zum Titel des Artikels immer ein bisschen blasser, also nicht schwarz, sondern grau!
Wenn man das vielleicht beim neuen Design auch noch machen könnte, ware zumindest der Titel sauber vom Datum getrennt! 

*EDIT:* Wenn ihr mal auf pcgameshardware.com geht, wo noch das alte Design zu finden ist, seht ihr, was ich meine mit den Uhrzeiten!


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Eroghor (17. August 2009)

Und wieder neu...
Und wieder alt...

Munteres Website-wechsel-dich Spiel heute


----------



## Gast20140707_3 (17. August 2009)

Also ich finde das naja ok.
Aber es ist doch besser wenn mann die fabe selber endern kann so wie bei myspace oder so. ??

FG


----------



## Reeno (17. August 2009)

guden tach,

jetz gefällt mir die neue seite schon viel....viieeel besser, sogar besser als die alte, gegebüber der alten-neuen ist jetz mehr übersicht vorhanden, die news-zeiten stehn nun dabei, so muss das sein!!!!

macht weiter so....jetz gefällt mir die neue seite sehr gut!!!!


----------



## micky23 (17. August 2009)

Diese grell rote Farbe als Hintergrund bei den News (STALKER) ist sehr schlecht gewählt.
Das geht mal so was auf die Augen. Bitte ändern.


----------



## zuogolpon (17. August 2009)

Richtig, schon viel besser, jetzt nur das mit dem Quickpoll ändern, also die Leisten rechts/links so wie früher.

Quickpoll -> rechts
Partner/Abo-> rechts
Werbung -> rechts
Spieledownload/flatrate´werbung -> links
Suche/Webcode -> links
Preisvergleich -> links
Service -> links
User/Login -> links

Und ganz wichtig: keine Werbung über dem PCGH Logo!
Daneben ist ok aber nicht darüber.

MfG
Z

PS: sind nur Vorschläge und soll nicht bedrängen.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. August 2009)

Ich hab ein Bug auf der Hp (News zu Stalker) gefunden. 

Edit: Jetzt ist der Rote Bereiche in der News wieder weg, seltsam.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (17. August 2009)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Bug auf der Hp (News zu Stalker) gefunden.



Fixed.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. August 2009)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Fixed.



Danke


----------



## BigBubby (17. August 2009)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Warum glaubst du, dass es PCGH interessiert ob du das neue Design willst oder nicht? Ich denke es stand für PCGH nie zur Debatte OB das neue Design eingeführt wird. Sei doch froh, dass man überhaupt auf die Community hört und zumindest bei Kleinigkeiten wie Farbe, Schriftgröße und Uhrzeiten mit sich reden lässt.


Wenn es sie nicht interessieren würde, dann würden sie nicht fragen und ohne community, die die werbebanner anklickt, hätten sie auch kein Geld die Webseite zu betreiben.
Du läßt wohl alles einfach mit dir machen, oder?
a la hey, jeder muß sein Haus jetzt mit 2 weiteren Familien teilen, dafür dürft ihr euch die Familien aussuchen 




Tom3004 schrieb:


> Wenn da 20 Möglichkeiten sind zum auswählen, wird man aber nie zu einem Ergebnis kommen
> Ich finde es gut mit dem Quickpolls. Nur noch ein paar mehr und es passt.
> Naja und die Werbung von der oberen Leiste weg, wenn sowas zu machen geht ?
> MfG, Tom



Wieso 20 möglichkeiten? Ich frage mich, ob hier leute überhaupt richtig lesen, was man schreibt.
2 möglichkeiten:

a) Die neue Webseite gefällt mir besser (notfalls mit kleinen änderungen)
b) Die alte Webseite gefällt mir besser (notfalls mit gleichen erneuerungen)

Übrigens habe ich das in etwa schon 3 mal hier geschrieben...
Man kommt sich echt etwas blöd vor...


@PCGH Die PCG News unten würde ich wie die restlichen news auch links in den Block reinsetzen und ohne Bild, sondern nur als Liste machen. Sieht übersichtlicher aus und man bemerkt die news auch leichter


----------



## Mindfuck (17. August 2009)

Mir gefällt das neue design nicht so gut wie das alte....


----------



## Nobbis (17. August 2009)

die neue webseite ist einfach nur eine krude anordnung von inhalten, kein shema, kein logischer aufbau, viel platzverschwendung ...

wichtig ist, die seite muss oben beginnen, News oder willkommensseite ist wichtig, login ist wichtig (okay, dass ist das einzig  LEICHT zu findende), antwortbutton bzw kommentarfunktion, download mit serverauswahl mit tiefer gehenden Informationen und die Suche .... und dann natürlich auch der look und halbwegs gleichbleibender Schriftgrad ...


... ich versuche mich dran zu gewöhnen, wenns nich klappt wärs schade, aber dann ist es eben so ...


----------



## ClareQuilty (17. August 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> a) Die neue Webseite gefällt mir besser (notfalls mit kleinen änderungen)
> b) Die alte Webseite gefällt mir besser (notfalls mit gleichen erneuerungen)


Du verstehst das nicht. PCGH wird das alte Design nicht beibehalten. Deswegen brauchen sie auch nicht so einen Quickpoll. Auch wenn du und ein paar andere noch so sehr schreien. Wir können froh sein, dass hier überhaupt auf die Community eingegangen wird. Auf anderen Seiten wird man nicht mal drüber informiert, dass was geändert wird.


----------



## S_Fischer (17. August 2009)

alt neu alt neu 

also ehrlich das mit der neuen Website meint ihr nicht ernst das ist viel zu kontrastarm da sieht man ja fast nur die werbung die Main ist links unten ganz klein zusammengequetscht so kommt mir das vor.

Also das Desing geht mal garnicht, das ist voll unangenehm zu lesen und unübersichtlich wenigstens jetzt mit Uhrzeit. Also mal ehrlich wer hat beschlossen das zu nehemn?

Ich bin ja begeistert davon wie ihr euch um eure comunity kümmert, da mal ein ganz großes Danke!

Aber dasversteh ich jetzt nicht neu ist ja schön und gut aber das wirkt ich weiß nicht wie einfach misslungen, da stimmt weder das verhältniss noch die farben etc...

Aber ansonsten bin ich begeistert von euch auch wenn in den letzten monaten die werbung um 300% zugenommen hat, aber ich denke das war nicht zu vermeiden.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (17. August 2009)

Leute, langsam verwirrt ihr mich. Gerade noch dachte ich, aha, jetzt ist die Neue wieder online und nu isse auch schon wieder wech


----------



## BigBubby (17. August 2009)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Du verstehst das nicht. PCGH wird das alte Design nicht beibehalten. Deswegen brauchen sie auch nicht so einen Quickpoll. Auch wenn du und ein paar andere noch so sehr schreien. Wir können froh sein, dass hier überhaupt auf die Community eingegangen wird. Auf anderen Seiten wird man nicht mal drüber informiert, dass was geändert wird.



dann sollen sie garkeinen poll machen.

Übrigens den rest hast du schon mal geschrieben und dazu habe ich bereits was gesagt, aber wie gesagt hier ließt sowieso keiner die posts...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. August 2009)

Nobbis schrieb:


> die neue webseite ist einfach nur eine krude anordnung von inhalten, kein shema, kein logischer aufbau, viel platzverschwendung ...
> 
> wichtig ist, die seite muss oben beginnen, News oder willkommensseite ist wichtig, login ist wichtig (okay, dass ist das einzig  LEICHT zu findende), antwortbutton bzw kommentarfunktion, download mit serverauswahl mit tiefer gehenden Informationen und die Suche .... und dann natürlich auch der look und halbwegs gleichbleibender Schriftgrad ...
> 
> ...



Nichst für ungut, aber:
1. Ist die Main mit Ausnahme der Profilspalte beinahe 1:1 wie die alte Main
2. Verstehe ich Deine Anregungen nicht wirklich. Bitte ausführlicher.



zuogolpon schrieb:


> Richtig, schon viel besser, jetzt nur das mit dem Quickpoll ändern, also die Leisten rechts/links so wie früher.
> 
> Quickpoll -> rechts
> Partner/Abo-> rechts
> ...



Die Sammlung von redaktionellen Zusatzinfos in einer Spalte werden wir nicht über Bord werfen. Die Position dieses Kastens erfragen wir aktuell durch einen Quickpoll, da sieht die Tendenz so aus, dass er wieder nach links kommt.



BigBubby schrieb:


> @PCGH Die PCG News unten würde ich wie die restlichen news auch links in den Block reinsetzen und ohne Bild, sondern nur als Liste machen. Sieht übersichtlicher aus und man bemerkt die news auch leichter



Danke, mittlerweile bin ich derselben Meinung. Wird die kommenden Tage noch mal überarbeitet.


----------



## BigBubby (17. August 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Danke, mittlerweile bin ich derselben Meinung. Wird die kommenden Tage noch mal überarbeitet.



Der Kasten in dem Polls, User-News, Blogs etc sollte auch noch angepasst werden, damit bei breiterer ansicht nicht so ein häßliche graue lücke danach ist, sondern die einzelnen Felder gleichmäßig "mitwachsen".

(Wenn man schon die neue behalten muß, dann will man doch wenigstens alles vernünftig haben.)


----------



## alphasoldier2k9 (17. August 2009)

schön das ihr auch diese VIBRANT WERBUNG weiter übernommen habt ! DANKE hätte mir und tausenden anderen genervten bestimmt sehr gefehlt !


----------



## PCGHGS (17. August 2009)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Fixed.


Bei der Splinter Cell News habe ich auch noch zwei Fehler entdeckt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. August 2009)

Danke!


----------



## R0bM4n (17. August 2009)

Also das neue Design find ich völlig ok und übersichtlich! ABER eins geht wirklich nicht:

Eine Werbung über die eigentliche Seite (als Kopf) sieht absolut schlecht aus und nervt. Seid ihr PCGH oder die Werbung?
Ich weiss, ihr braucht die Werbung aber gleich so ...

Bitte ändern! Danke! 

Ansonsten habt ihr gute Arbeit geleistet!

LG


----------



## BigBubby (17. August 2009)

Irgendwie fehlt mir in dem grauen extra kästchen den polls. 
Warum wurden die da rausgenommen udn stattdessen sowas wie die casemods reingesetzt? zweiteres ist doch verhätlnismäßig unwichtig.

Auch muß das Forum in der oberen Leiste definitiv mittiger. Jedes mal sucht man danach udn shclägt sich dann selber gegen den kopf


----------



## Autokiller677 (17. August 2009)

Was ist denn jetzt los?
Erst war eben das neue Design wiedre online, jetzt das alte?

Und ich finde ebenfalls, Werbung ist ok, aber nicht noch über der Kopfleiste.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. August 2009)

Also im Moment ist das "ganz neue" Online.
Die Lösung, die da mit den Uhrzeiten gewählt wurde, wirkt auf mich aber wie ein Provisorium (wrid noch dran gearbeitet?). Punkte zur Aufzählung und dahinter noch die Uhrzeit wirkt irgendwie doppeltgemoppelt und rückt die eigentliche Headline aus dem Fokus. Da sollte man lieber die Uhrzeit (gerne auch in Türkis) ein-zwei Zeichen nach links ausrücken und auf die Punkte verzichten.


----------



## Explosiv (17. August 2009)

Die HP ist heute mehrmals umgestellt worden, dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das die Funktion "News einsenden" auf der neuen Mainpage nicht mehr vorhanden ist. 

Da ich diese schon mehrmals verwendet habe, frage ich mich ob es diese Funktion auch in Zukunft geben wird ?

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Daniel D. (17. August 2009)

Noch immer das Gelb bei den Links? Hat niemand die Kommentare gelesen? Naja, mal sehen...


----------



## themrb (17. August 2009)

Morsche 

Ist es normal das sich das Design bzw die Website von jedem F5 was ich drücke mal ins Alte mal ins Neue wechselt ? 

Ansonsten das neue Design ist echt Top was nur stört ist die Werbung über dem Header.


----------



## Autokiller677 (17. August 2009)

Dito.
Mal alt, mal neu, das ist ja noch schlimmer als nur neu


----------



## Nobbis (17. August 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Nichst für ungut, aber:
> 1. Ist die Main mit Ausnahme der Profilspalte beinahe 1:1 wie die alte Main
> 2. Verstehe ich Deine Anregungen nicht wirklich. Bitte ausführlicher.



Okay, wenn ich direkt gefragt werde.

Die Seite beginnt bei mir mit weißer Fläche (links oben bis mittig) ... warum? 
Dann folgt das PCGH Layout (ging doch auch vorher ohne?!??) mit viel Blau, viel viel Blau, dann die Suche ... käme die Suche nach links rüber, wäre der Platz frei fürs allseits geliebte Werbebanner! Und unten wird es wieder einfach nur weiß, warum wird das nicht eingerückt?

Ansonsten ist die Main optisch okay, auch wenn ich die weiterführenden Links anders darstellen würde. Ich erkenne nicht, auf welcher Seite ich alles neue von heute sehe. Unterseiten die Informationen verbergen, meinetwegen Software, würde ich in der Informationsgeilen Zeit Anno 2009 nicht auf die selbe Stufe stellen. Wer es rein nur auf eine Gruppe von Informationen abgesehen hat, weiß ja, dass ihm anderes ausgeblendet wird, deswegen klickt er wahrscheinlich darauf.

Einer derartige Platzverschwendung macht das Surfen auf netbooks oder gar 15 Zöllern mit neumodischen Auflösungen von 13** irgendwas zu 7** sonstwas zu einer Tortur

___________

Warum ist die Uhrzeit so übergroß vor den News dargestellt?

___________

Ich würde Schriftgröße so sparsam wie möglich ändern und dies auch völlig selektiv, meinetwegen, wenn etwas ganz wichtig erscheint oder eben Überschriften. Auf der Alten war Überschrift Überschrift und Inhalt Inhalt. Das Schiftbild der alten Seite (die eben wieder zu laden war?!!??) empfand ich schon als annähernd perfekt. Klare Trennung war zu erkennen. 

Auch die Kästchenabgrenzung der Informationen auf der alten Seite hilft meinem Auge sehr beim orientieren.

____________


Davon abgesehen, müsst ihr nicht künstlich versuchen, die Lesbarkeit eurer Seite zu verbessern. So langsam hat ja auch Firefox und ähnliche Browser alle Funktionen die Opera schon seit Jahren hat, also auch die *ZOOM* Funktion. Wenn ich wirklich auf einem kleinen und hochauflösenden oder einfach nur sehr weit weg stehenden Monitor blicke, kann ich bequem die Seite zoomen. Was dann aber negativ kommt, sind eben diese wild anmutenden unterschiedlichen Schriftgrößen ...

Und das allerwichtigste .... behaltet bitte auch den alten Schriftstil bei ... die News im direkten Vergleich sind auf der neuen Seite einfach nur schwer zu lesen. Vieleicht bin ich auch schon zu alt und lese einfach mehr als die junge Generation, aber der Wechsel von normal zu Fettschrift zwischen den einzelnen News sah bei der alten gut aus, bei der Neuen nicht mehr.


----------



## josef (17. August 2009)

Es wäre cool wenn ihr es schafft die neue Seite noch ein bisschen schneller zu machen!


----------



## gh0st2k7 (17. August 2009)

Hey... hab noch wenig getestet, aber die Startseite gefällt mir deutlich besser! Weiter so!


----------



## r00k3 (17. August 2009)

Hi zusammen ...

muss sagen "großes Lob" endlich wird der platz richtig genutzt. Weiter so...

und das design ist auch dufte


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. August 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Dito.
> Mal alt, mal neu, das ist ja noch schlimmer als nur neu



Einer unserer Webserver wollte nicht, jetzt tut er aber. 



Daniel D. schrieb:


> Noch immer das Gelb bei den Links? Hat niemand die Kommentare gelesen? Naja, mal sehen...



Doch, und wir wollen einen zweiten Style anbieten. Das dauert aber ein paar Tage.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (17. August 2009)

schön das neue design anzutreffen, gefällt sehr gut. ich hoffe auch das das jetzt so bleibt ))

echt gelungen, wie ich finde auch besser lesbar als das erste mal vor paar tagen, schön auch das der login fürs forum auf die rechte seite gekommen ist. da hoffe ich auch das es so bleibt.
einfach top,danke pcgh-team


----------



## Wake (18. August 2009)

Leider noch immer horizontale Scrollbalken im Forum wie auf der Main *meckernmuss*


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (18. August 2009)

Wake schrieb:


> Leider noch immer horizontale Scrollbalken im Forum wie auf der Main *meckernmuss*



Steht auf der Liste.


----------



## Wake (18. August 2009)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Steht auf der Liste.



Super


----------



## Rocketeer (18. August 2009)

Endlich wird ein Breitbildmonitor mal vernünftig unterstützt, ich hoffe diesem Beispiel folgen auch andere Webseiten.


----------



## BigBubby (18. August 2009)

Der Werbeblock zwischen Artikel und Kommentare geht auch garnicht.
ich dachte erst, warum ist da ein weißer Block neben der dummen Werbung für die BEstseller, bis ich den IE damit mal gestartet habe und noch mehr Werbung entdeckt habe...


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (18. August 2009)

wo ist den nun die news seite???
frag jetzt zum 3. mal und noch immer keine antwort -.-


----------



## BigBubby (18. August 2009)

meinßt du das, wenn du auf home gehst? oder das, wenn du auf home und dann news gehst`? oder das news in der unterkategorie zu jeder hauptkategorie?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. August 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Der Werbeblock zwischen Artikel und Kommentare geht auch garnicht.
> ich dachte erst, warum ist da ein weißer Block neben der dummen Werbung für die BEstseller, bis ich den IE damit mal gestartet habe und noch mehr Werbung entdeckt habe...



Den gabs übrigens schon immer.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also im Moment ist das "ganz neue" Online.
> Die Lösung, die da mit den Uhrzeiten gewählt wurde, wirkt auf mich aber wie ein Provisorium (wrid noch dran gearbeitet?). Punkte zur Aufzählung und dahinter noch die Uhrzeit wirkt irgendwie doppeltgemoppelt und rückt die eigentliche Headline aus dem Fokus. Da sollte man lieber die Uhrzeit (gerne auch in Türkis) ein-zwei Zeichen nach links ausrücken und auf die Punkte verzichten.



STRG + F5


----------



## kmf (18. August 2009)

Also mir gefällt die neue PCGH.de ausnahmslos gut. Finde sie gut gelungen und auch sehr übersichtlich, wenn man mal bedenkt wieviele Daten da auf der Seite stehen. 
Vorher war ich recht selten auf der Home, außer wenn ich mal vom Forum aus in einem Thread da hingeleitet wurde. Mittlerweile laufe ich die Seite täglich an und schau in den Links was für mich von Interesse ist.

Prima Arbeit von dem verantwortlichen Team. Glückwunsch und weiter so.


----------



## Nobbis (18. August 2009)

na bitte .... *Daumen hoch* jetzt sieht sie ja fast wieder wie die alte aus ... hurra, ich kann wieder lesen .... zwischenzeitlich hab ich aber immernoch unproportional große schrift bei den Newsheadlines, oder komisch anmutende Uhrzeitgrößen, aber is gerade eben wieder verschwunden .... 

... ich halt die socken mal noch still und beobachte, aber eben war sie schic .... .... ich muss mal screenshots anfertigen


----------



## Gutewicht (18. August 2009)

was ist denn jetzt mit den News passiert? Die sind blau, unterstrichen und die Zeit steht darüber

Ich finde es besser wenn die Zeit daneben steht und die Schrift wie vor 1h ist

€: Jawoll, so finde ich es optisch wesentlich ansprechender


----------



## BigBubby (18. August 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Den gabs übrigens schon immer.



Dann war da früher nicht das PCGH Kauftipps und damit war die zeile so schmal, dass sie nicht auffiel...


----------



## ClareQuilty (18. August 2009)

Feature oder Bug?


----------



## ghostadmin (18. August 2009)

Strg +f5^^


----------



## Gunny Hartman (18. August 2009)

Was soll denn diese hässliche hellblaue Schrift auf dem weißen Untergrund? das kann man ja übelst schlecht lesen ! Soll das ein Scherz sein oder was? Weg damit!


----------



## BigBubby (18. August 2009)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Was soll denn diese hässliche hellblaue Schrift auf dem weißen Untergrund? das kann man ja übelst schlecht lesen ! Soll das ein Scherz sein oder was? Weg damit!



nee das meinen die ernst. Ich wäre auch für ein dunkleres Blau, aber naja. Außer bei details fragen sie hier keinen...


----------



## danysahne333 (18. August 2009)

Es wird ja so langsam. Jetzt wo man die News wieder ordentlich lesen kann und die Uhrzeiten davor sind, wirds doch so langsam. Die hellblaue Schrift passt gut finde ich. Macht weiter so, so langsam wirds


----------



## DaStash (18. August 2009)

Ich glaube das Problem mit der hellblauen Schrift ist, dass sie wenig Kontrastspielraum mitsichbringt, wenn man davon ausgeht, das viele ihre Monitore anders bzw. falsch konfiguriert haben. Ein dunkleres Blau würde sicherlich dazu führen, dass alle ein gutes Kontrastverhältnis erhalten.

MfG


----------



## Menthe (18. August 2009)

So jetzt ist die Schrift ja schwarz, was jetzt noch das ganze perfekt machen würde wäre wenn der Balken über dem PCGH Logo verschwindet.


----------



## s1n88 (18. August 2009)

Also das sieht jetzt nicht gerade gut aus mit den hellblauen text. Zudem sollte der text nicht unterstrichen sein, vllt beim mouseover aber nicht die gesamte zeit.

Ich finde schwarzer text würde besser passen. Der Text kann ja gern beim mouseover blau werden, aber nicht so!


----------



## Woohoo (18. August 2009)

Die Farbe von den News geht ja mal gar nicht. Blendet und man kann nichts erkennen, furchtbar.


----------



## affenhirn (18. August 2009)

ALso ich wollt vorhin auf die Seite und bekam diese Meldung:


----------



## mapel110 (18. August 2009)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Die Farbe von den News geht ja mal gar nicht. Blendet und man kann nichts erkennen, furchtbar.


Du sagst es. Wollte mich auch gerade beschweren.
Und mein Monitor ist nicht mal besonders Hell geregelt. Eher das Gegenteil.


----------



## Slowfinger (18. August 2009)

Also mir sagt das neue Design überhaupt nich zu  aber das ist ja bekanntlich geschmackssache......


----------



## Jami (18. August 2009)

DIES IST EIN AUFSCHREI!!! 
Das aktuelle (18.09.09 15:01) Design der News geht garnicht!!!
Ihr macht jetzt sofort Datum und Link wieder in eine Spalte, und die Links nicht so grell sonst gibts aber Haue!


----------



## Woohoo (18. August 2009)

Schön die Farbe ist wieder normal


----------



## Pr0schtH0rscht (18. August 2009)

Equitas schrieb:


> So jetzt ist die Schrift ja schwarz, was jetzt noch das ganze perfekt machen würde wäre wenn der Balken über dem PCGH Logo verschwindet.



Der Balken erscheint nur weil wir ADblock haben und den Banner der dort eig ist blocken. Benutzt Element Hiding Helper damit geht er weg! 

/edit: Ich finde es zwar ziemlich übersichtlich dass die Uhrzeit über den einzelnen News steht, aber i.wie sieht das total hingepfuscht aus... Findet ihr nicht vllt eine Lösung bei der die Uhrzeit hinter der News steht? So bleibt es immernoch übersichtlich und stört nicht weil es mitten drin steht


----------



## Soulblader (18. August 2009)

Jami schrieb:


> DIES IST EIN AUFSCHREI!!!
> Das aktuelle (18.09.09 15:01) Design der News geht garnicht!!!
> Ihr macht jetzt sofort Datum und Link wieder in eine Spalte, und die Links nicht so grell sonst gibts aber Haue!



jap is viel zu hell und auch absolut unübersichtlich


----------



## Explosiv (18. August 2009)

Edit : Schrift ist jetzt schwarz und alles super  ! Sry, hatte str+F5 nicht gedrückt,... !


Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Menthe (18. August 2009)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt, bei mir ist die Schrift schwarz, sieht echt klasse aus.


----------



## KeiteH (18. August 2009)

AU MANN ...
Bitte Bitte Bitte!
Macht die Uhrzeiten bitte NEBEN bzw. VOR den Links, 
so geht das ja GAR nicht!

Aber nicht so wie vorher, sondern bitte bitte bitte wieder in eine ich nenn's mal "separate Spalte vor dem Link". 

Dann sieht es so schön und übersichtlich aus wie vorher, die neuen Farben sind imho ok...

edit:
ok, das blau der schrift ist auf dauer doch zu anstrengend, lieber wieder schwarz - danke!!!

greetz


----------



## kearu (18. August 2009)

So könnt Ihr es lassen. 

18.08.2009 16:43Uhr

Die Gliederung passt und die schwarze Schrift auch.


----------



## Chaddy (18. August 2009)

Ich möchte bitte bitte auch wieder schwarze Links und die Urzeiten neben die Links, nicht drunter.

Außerdem nervt es, dass die Links unterstrichen sind, obwohl ich das im Firefox deaktiviert habe...


----------



## Explosiv (18. August 2009)

Chaddy schrieb:


> Ich möchte bitte bitte auch wieder schwarze Links


Str+F5 tada und fertig  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## R0bM4n (18. August 2009)

Hallo nochmal!

Bitte, bitte, bitte sehr geehrtes TEAM von PCGH, bitte ändert / entfernt diesen Werbeblock vom Kopf! Das sieht so schlecht aus, dass die Werbung als "Begrüßungskopf" erscheint. 

Bitte!

LG


----------



## ghostadmin (18. August 2009)

Vor allem frage ich mich was Werbung für Epilierer oder andere Haushaltegeräte auf ner Hardwareseite verloren hat....


----------



## Speedguru (18. August 2009)

Man jetzt wollte ich ich nach dem Webcode 27R3 suchen.
Gebe oben rechts den Code ein und klicke auf Bonuscode udn dann kommt nur sowas komisches, von wegen search.cmf(GIF-Grafik, 1x1 Pixel)
Ich nutze Firefoc, was soll cih machen???

MFG

Speedguru


PS: Das wäre dann der link wo ich drauf komme http://www.pcgameshardware.de/external/ads/forward/search.cfm

EDIT: Jetzt tuts!!


----------



## lordxeen (18. August 2009)

Diese neue Schriftfarbe für die News geht ja gar nicht. Mehr Kontrast bitte


----------



## S_Fischer (18. August 2009)

also die werbung oben muss verschwinden oder wieder mit dem logo verschmilzen das geht sonst garnicht. Die anmelde etc.. leiste muss wieder nach links zwei spalten nebeneinander ist sehr unschlau und die farbe der news in hellblau also bitte das kann man ja nicht lesen!

Ansonsten ist es ganz gut.



Explosiv schrieb:


> Str+F5 tada und fertig  !
> 
> Gruss Explosiv


 
wollts erst nicht glauben aber das geht ja wirklich 

aber wie bekomm ich das wieder weg? Was habe ich denn damit noch verändert?

So das amcht man damitSeite und Cache aktualisieren STRG+F5
aber warum ist es dann anderst und das mit dem gelb hinterlegt gefällt mir noch schlachter als mit dem hellblau, hilfe!


----------



## Aquadukt (18. August 2009)

Die neue Seite ist um ehrlich zu sein nicht sooo meins, würde mir die alte wieder wünschen... aber mei, was solls 

Aber: Kann es sein, dass die Seite wesentlich langsamer ist als die alte? Ich brauche seither immer wesentlich länger um sie zu laden...


----------



## Two-Face (19. August 2009)

Aquadukt schrieb:


> Die neue Seite ist um ehrlich zu sein nicht sooo meins, würde mir die alte wieder wünschen... aber mei, was solls
> 
> Aber: Kann es sein, dass die Seite wesentlich langsamer ist als die alte? Ich brauche seither immer wesentlich länger um sie zu laden...


 
Iwie schon, so gehts mir auch. 

@PCGH: Wann nimmt ihr Änderungen am neuen Design vor? Wann ist der Profilkasten endlich wieder links?


----------



## Xel'Naga (19. August 2009)

Ist ja klar warum die nicht wollen das das ganze wieder nach links kommt - wegen der Werbebanner rechts, die muss mann nämlich ganz kurz unbewusst anschauen. Wenn sie auf einer anderen Seite wären würde man sie weniger beachten, PCGH wurden sicher von ihren werbefrizen dazu aufgefordert das zu ändern.
Ist hallt ne käufliche Seite eben . . . . ist ja fast jede Seite heutzutage - Hauptsache Geld kommt rein


----------



## BigBubby (19. August 2009)

Das PCGH Logo darf auch ruhig 1/4 bis 1/3 größer sein.
Momentan ist es ja so klein, dass sogar das www.pcgh.de und www.pcghx.de unscharf und verwaschen aussieht.

Ich weiß ja nicht, was ihr für Monitore bei euch in der Reaktion habt, aber die sollten doch größer als 17Zoll sein, denn bei meinen 19er sieht es schon zu klein aus und es ist doch nicht sinn der Sache, dass der Brwoser die Seite anpassen muß, sondern eher die Seite sich dem Browser...


----------



## lordxeen (19. August 2009)

Mal kleine Anmerkung zu meinem Schriftfarbe Kommentar. Scheinbar handelt es sich um einen Darstellungsfehler von Firefox 3.5.X. 3.0.13 normale schwarze Farbe und gelber Hintergrund, wenn ich mit der Maus drüber gehe, genauso IE 8. Beim 3.5.Xer allerdings ist die News-Schrift genauso hell-blau wie der Tag


----------



## DaStash (19. August 2009)

lordxeen schrieb:


> Mal kleine Anmerkung zu meinem Schriftfarbe Kommentar. Scheinbar handelt es sich um einen Darstellungsfehler von Firefox 3.5.X. 3.0.13 normale schwarze Farbe und gelber Hintergrund, wenn ich mit der Maus drüber gehe, genauso IE 8. Beim 3.5.Xer allerdings ist die News-Schrift genauso hell-blau wie der Tag


Ja, dass Problem ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Bei mir hatte es geholfen die Seite zu aktualisieren, anscheinend gab es irgend einen Fehler beim Styleinterpretieren.

p.s.:
Bitte ändert noch die Positionierung des Werbebanners oben rechts. Das macht die Seite nutzerunfreundlich, da man mit dem Auge nur noch sekundär die eigentlich primäre Kommunikation wahrnimmt. Die Hauptnavi und das PCGH Logo sollten stets zu erst wahrgenommen werden und nicht irgendwelche Werbebanner, wie zum Beispiel gestern, rasierzeugs für Mädchen....  

p.s.:
Des Weiteren wollte ich noch mitteilen, dass ich es eigentlich doch nicht so gut finde, eine volle Bildschirmskallierung nutzen zu können, denn dass macht die Seite unübersichtlich auf meinem 24" Monitor

MfG


----------



## Pr0schtH0rscht (19. August 2009)

LianLi-GTX280 schrieb:


> Ist ja klar warum die nicht wollen das das ganze wieder nach links kommt - wegen der Werbebanner rechts, die muss mann nämlich ganz kurz unbewusst anschauen. Wenn sie auf einer anderen Seite wären würde man sie weniger beachten, PCGH wurden sicher von ihren werbefrizen dazu aufgefordert das zu ändern.
> Ist hallt ne käufliche Seite eben . . . . ist ja fast jede Seite heutzutage - Hauptsache Geld kommt rein



Traurig aber wahr! Aber wir haben ja zum Glück Adblock Plus. @Topic mittlerweile gefällt mir eig alles ganz gut


----------



## Kreisverkehr (19. August 2009)

So, mein Senf zum neuen Seitenlayout: Ich finds vollgestopft, unübersichtlich und von den Artikeltexten her (vom lesen) eine Verschlimmbesserung, denn es ist zwar größer, aber erinnert mich an einen Text in Word getippt und ohne Layoutveränderungen übernommen.

Die Uhrzeiten sind auch irgendwie hingebatzt.

=> Das alte gefällt mir einfach besser.


----------



## lordxeen (19. August 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ja, dass Problem ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Bei mir hatte es geholfen die Seite zu aktualisieren, anscheinend gab es irgend einen Fehler beim Styleinterpretieren.


Großes THX. Das wars


----------



## Zivo(GER) (19. August 2009)

Also mir ist diese Türkisblaue Schriftfarbe zu penetrant...


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (19. August 2009)

Zivo(GER) schrieb:


> Also mir ist diese Türkisblaue Schriftfarbe zu penetrant...



ist zum glück auch wieder weg


----------



## Bommel789 (20. August 2009)

Die Hompage ist ja ganz schick geworden.
Schön ist das man die Seite an die Auflösung des Monitors anpassen kann.
Was ich überaus nachteilig finde ist die Farbe der News --> schlechter Kontrast und somit recht schwer zu lesen. Unser Prof. in Informatik hat an der Uni solche Seiten als Mörderseiten bezeichnet.
Na vieleicht regelt ja noch einer an der Farbe der News, ich kanns nur hoffen.

Mfg


----------



## Riddicker (20. August 2009)

Ich lese schon eine ganze Weile, finde aber nichts über mein Problem. (Sorry, falls ich es einfach übersehen habe!)

Beim neuen Design funktionieren die Bilder in den News bei mir mit Firefox nicht richtig. Ich kann über die Pfeile (links und rechts bei den Bildern) nicht zum neuen Bild wechseln und die Bilder auch nicht über die Thumbnails anwählen. Mit dem IE geht dagegen geht alles wunderbar.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (20. August 2009)

Riddicker schrieb:


> Ich lese schon eine ganze Weile, finde aber nichts über mein Problem. (Sorry, falls ich es einfach übersehen habe!)
> 
> Beim neuen Design funktionieren die Bilder in den News bei mir mit Firefox nicht richtig. Ich kann über die Pfeile (links und rechts bei den Bildern) nicht zum neuen Bild wechseln und die Bilder auch nicht über die Thumbnails anwählen. Mit dem IE geht dagegen geht alles wunderbar.



installier firefox mal neu... bei mir klappt alles^^
oder vllt java nicht drauf? oder flash-player (ff)


----------



## Mastermind2008 (21. August 2009)

Über die Schriftfarbe der „News“ solltet Ihr noch einmal nachdenken.
Dieses helle Blau ist auf dem weißen Hintergrund kaum zu lesen. Außerdem ist es etwas grell.


----------



## R0bM4n (21. August 2009)

Antwortet eigentlich jemand vom Team PCGH ?


----------



## Sentionline007 (22. August 2009)

Ich finde die neue Seite absolut beschissen. 

Da krieg ich ja Augenkrebs und besuche die Seite immer seltener. Da liest sich Computerbase, HT4U oder THG ja besser.


----------



## Wake (23. August 2009)

Sentionline007 schrieb:


> Ich finde die neue Seite absolut beschissen.
> 
> Da krieg ich ja Augenkrebs und besuche die Seite immer seltener. Da liest sich Computerbase, HT4U oder THG ja besser.



Sachliche Kritik die bestimmt gerne angenommen wird 

PS: Scrollbalkääään!


----------



## Llares (24. August 2009)

Mastermind2008 schrieb:


> Über die Schriftfarbe der „News“ solltet Ihr noch einmal nachdenken.
> Dieses helle Blau ist auf dem weißen Hintergrund kaum zu lesen. Außerdem ist es etwas grell.



Dem kann ich aber nur zustimmen. Dieses helle Blau auf weissem Hintergrund ist wirklich äussert bescheiden zu lesen. Ansonsten weiss das neue Layout durchaus zu gefallen, auch wenn ich leicht den Eindruck habe, dass einige Seiten derzeit ein ähnliches Layout verwenden...


----------



## KBasti (24. August 2009)

Minitoreinstellung? Also ich kann die ohne Probleme lesen.. :?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. August 2009)

Mastermind2008 schrieb:


> Über die Schriftfarbe der „News“ solltet Ihr noch einmal nachdenken.
> Dieses helle Blau ist auf dem weißen Hintergrund kaum zu lesen. Außerdem ist es etwas grell.



Du sprichst von der Headline?


----------



## BigBubby (24. August 2009)

natürlich meint er die hedalines.

Ich müßt beachten, dass die meißten leute keinen optimal eingestellten monitor haben und dann sieht das extrem kontrastarm aus. Deshalb auch die vorderung nach einer dunkleren schrift.


----------



## DaStash (24. August 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> natürlich meint er die hedalines.
> 
> Ich müßt beachten, dass die meißten leute keinen optimal eingestellten monitor haben und dann sieht das extrem kontrastarm aus. Deshalb auch die vorderung nach einer dunkleren schrift.


*zustimm*
Ich kann sie zwar gut lesen aber sobald man die  Monitoreinstellung zu hell konfiguriert hat, ist der Hintergrund/Vordergrund Kontrast sehr schlecht, was folglich die Lesbarkeit stark negativ beeinflusst. 

Ein dunkleres Blau könnte da Abhilde schaffen.

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. August 2009)

Ich würd ja eher sagen, wir brauchen eine "wie konfiguriert man Monitore"-Artikel.
Schließlich sind wir hier nicht bei Omas-erste-Schritte-am-PC.de, sondern wissen uns zu helfen.
Wenn man sich die Zahl der Leute mit mangelndem Kontrast anguckt und mit der Zahl der Leute abgleicht, die hier Empfehlungen für Monitore mit "guter" Bildqualität geben...


----------



## DaStash (24. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würd ja eher sagen, wir brauchen eine "wie konfiguriert man Monitore"-Artikel.
> Schließlich sind wir hier nicht bei Omas-erste-Schritte-am-PC.de, sondern wissen uns zu helfen.
> Wenn man sich die Zahl der Leute mit mangelndem Kontrast anguckt und mit der Zahl der Leute abgleicht, die hier Empfehlungen für Monitore mit "guter" Bildqualität geben...


Demnach gehören also PC-Anfänger nicht zu der Zielgruppe von PCGH?
Das hatte ich einmal anders verstanden.
Ich denke es ist durchaus sinnvoll, wenn man eine Korrektur nur an einer Stelle ansetzt und nicht jeder seinen Monitor so einstellen muss, dass die PCGH Seite gut zu betrachten ist.

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. August 2009)

interessierte PC-Anfänger, die sich verbessern wollen


----------



## Llares (24. August 2009)

Damit ihr mal seht, wovon wir reden, hab ich mal einen Screenie angehängt.


----------



## ghostadmin (24. August 2009)

Strg+F5 oder Cache leeren.

So sollte das aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KBasti (24. August 2009)

Llares schrieb:


> Damit ihr mal seht, wovon wir reden, hab ich mal einen Screenie angehängt.



lol?


----------



## Llares (24. August 2009)

Funktioniert! Aber wenn jeder dass erst hier im Forum nachlesen muss, ist das schon bescheiden...

Aber danke für die Hilfe. Vielleicht kannst du mir ja auch bei meinem zweiten Problem helfen. Ich sehe nämlich meinen Avatar nicht...


----------



## KBasti (24. August 2009)

Du hast keinen.. bei mir.


----------



## ghostadmin (24. August 2009)

Leigt daran das du das als Profilbild hochgeladen hast und nicht als Benutzerbild.


----------



## Llares (24. August 2009)

Danke. Schon mal eine Info. Kann ich jedenfalls mehr mit anfangen als mit "LOL" -.-

Wenn mir jetzt noch jemand sagen könnte worans liegt, wäre das schonmal ein erfolgreicher Abend^^


----------



## Llares (24. August 2009)

Call me noob


----------



## KBasti (24. August 2009)

Kann doch mal passieren! ^^
(das "lol" war auf dein Bild bezogen... das war merkwürdiger als erwartet...)

@Topic..

Ich würde mir das neue Design auch für das PCGHX-Forum (also auch das hier, an dieser stelle) wünschen.


----------



## ghostadmin (24. August 2009)

KBasti schrieb:


> Ich würde mir das neue Design auch für das PCGHX-Forum (also auch das hier, an dieser stelle) wünschen.



Steinigt ihn!!


----------



## eVoX (24. August 2009)

Die Main hat jetzt ja ein neues Design, sind auch für das Forum irgendwelche Veränderungen in Planung?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. August 2009)

Llares schrieb:


> Funktioniert! Aber wenn jeder dass erst hier im Forum nachlesen muss, ist das schon bescheiden...



Äh - das ist Browser-Standard. PCGH kann leider nichts daran ändern, wenn du (oder der Hersteller) deinen Browser so konfiguriert hast, dass er veralteten Code aus dem Cache verwendet. Da muss der User eben selbst ein Neuladen erzwingen.



eVoX schrieb:


> Die Main hat jetzt ja ein neues Design, sind auch für das Forum irgendwelche Veränderungen in Planung?



Wie hier schon mehrfach geschrieben: Ist es. Die Main hat aber erstmal Priorität und funktioniert noch nicht so, wie sie soll.


----------



## ClareQuilty (24. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... Die Main hat aber erstmal Priorität und funktioniert noch nicht so, wie sie soll.


Inwiefern?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. August 2009)

Z.B. werden in der Galerie zur Zeit keine Kommentare eingeblendet.
Einige Userwünsche sind afaik auch in Arbeit/Diskussion, was seit dem kurzzeitigen Wechsel auf das alte Layout wieder Online ist, stimmt nicht mit der Version überein, die kurz davor verwendet wurde.


----------



## BigBubby (26. August 2009)

Wird es die Polls auf der Hauptseite in dem Kästchen wieder geben? Ich halte das und bestimmt viele andere auch für sehr sinnvoll


----------



## eVoX (26. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie hier schon mehrfach geschrieben: Ist es. Die Main hat aber erstmal Priorität und funktioniert noch nicht so, wie sie soll.



Sry, hab es leider hier nicht ganz verfolgt, aber THX für die Info.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (29. August 2009)

wo ist die news seite? ~~

e: oha, nun gehn noch netma mehr die signaturen
hab echt noch nix gutes an dem neuen style gefunden...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. August 2009)

Newsseite könnte man unter Home -> News finden. Ist aber wirklich sehr gemein versteckt…
News zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Signaturen siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum/66988-signaturen-ohne-bilder.html

Wünsche weiterhin "frohes meckern".


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (29. August 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Newsseite könnte man unter Home -> News finden. Ist aber wirklich sehr gemein versteckt…
> News zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
> 
> Signaturen siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum/66988-signaturen-ohne-bilder.html
> ...


 

danke dir

aber weiter gehts, wenn ich jetzt auf ne news klick, wie komm ich dann zur naechsten news (ohne wieder zurueck zugehen)?

zur signatur nochma - also kann ich davon ausgehen das sysprofile demnaechst wieder funktionieren?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. August 2009)

Die Funktion gibt's nicht. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob die noch eingebaut wird, da wir unseren Lesern schon zutrauen, das zu lesen, was sie auch interessiert und nicht stur einfach alle News am Stück "abzuklappern".

Zur Signatur:
Ich weiß nicht, ob du davon ausgehen kannst. Ich weiß auch nur das, was dort im Thread besprochen wurde - letzter Stand, soweit ich weiß: An einer Lösung für Sysprofile arbeiten wir noch.


----------



## eVoX (2. September 2009)

Ich hab eben grad zufällig "S1" und "S2" endeckt, ich weiß nicht seit wann es dort ist, aber wenn ich auf die klicke, sehe ich keine Veränderung, für was soll es gut sein?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. September 2009)

STRG + F5 please


----------



## s1n88 (2. September 2009)

Also ich finde den Mouseover beim Style 2 schöner!

Und ich habe dabei noch einen bug gefunden.
Bei einer Webseitenauflösung ab 1280px passt die rechte Box nicht mehr rechts rein und landet somit erst unter der Webseite.
Dies geschieht aber nur, wenn ich die News zum lesen anklicke, also in der Newsansicht!
Hier mal ein Bild davon ...
PCGH Bug


----------



## BigBubby (2. September 2009)

S2 sehr schön. S1 kann gestrichen werden


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2009)

Ich finde es aber trotzdem schade, dass der Profilkasten nicht mehr links sein darf. Kann man den nicht mitsamt der Werbung nach links verfrachten?


----------



## DON (2. September 2009)

irgendwie passiert bei mir nichts wenn ich auf style 2 klicke


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. September 2009)

Style 2 ist viel viel besser


----------



## Ultrawoach (2. September 2009)

Bei mir auch nicht. Habe schon cache geleert. STR-F5 geht auch nicht.
Und S1 ist immer blau hinterlegt, wenn ich auf S2 klicke ändert sich nichts. Auch S1 bleibt dann weiterhin blau hinterlegt...

Greetz


----------



## klefreak (2. September 2009)

den neuen S2 Style finde ich sehr angenehm zum lesen..
das experimentelle Desigtn bei Adblock ist sehr gut, da dadurch endlcih der überflüssige Block über dem PCGH Loge verschwindet und somit Bildgallerein besser anzuschauen sind 

mfg Klemens

ps


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2009)

Ultrawoach schrieb:


> Bei mir auch nicht. Habe schon cache geleert. STR-F5 geht auch nicht.
> Und S1 ist immer blau hinterlegt, wenn ich auf S2 klicke ändert sich nichts. Auch S1 bleibt dann weiterhin blau hinterlegt...
> 
> Greetz



Die sind nicht unterlegt, die sind farbig 
S1 mit viel Türkis, S2 mit viel Schwarz - wie das Layout.


----------



## zuogolpon (2. September 2009)

Sehr Gute Lösung. So gefällts mir.
Nur leider manchmal nicht ganz gefixed.
Beim neuen PS3 Artikel ist das User/Design Auswahl etc. etwas weit unter dem Artikel. Außerdem ist es sehr allein dort.

MfG
Z


----------



## DON (2. September 2009)

Hat sich bei mir erledigt sehe gerade das es doch funzt habs nur nicht bemerkt weil es nur ein paar textstellen sind


----------



## Riddicker (2. September 2009)

So, dann will ich auch nochmal! Ich hab immer noch Probleme mit den Galerien der News! Das erste Bild kann ich noch anklicken, dann aber nicht durch die Bilder schauen, da die Pfeile ohne Funktion sind. Auch die Thumbnails kann ich nicht anklicken.
Mit dem IE gehts wunderbar, aber Firefox (auch mit 3.5) gehts nicht. Hab nur Adblock drauf, ansonsten Java und Flash sind auch aktuell.

Grüße


----------



## ClareQuilty (2. September 2009)

Jetzt, nachdem die Kinderkrankheiten beseitigt sind, ist die Seite wirklich super geworden! Ich benutze den zweiten Style....


----------



## Mosed (2. September 2009)

Bei mir unterscheiden sich Style 1 und 2 durch - nix ?!
Es gibt keinen unterschied. er lädt die webseite neu und das wars. auch mit deaktiviertem Addblock.


----------



## Luigi93 (2. September 2009)

Die Website im Style S2 gefällt mir viel besser. Jetzt kann man die wieder ordentlich lesen ohne sich anstrengen zu müssen. Es ist als hätte man meine Gebete erhört.


----------



## B00 (2. September 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Bei mir unterscheiden sich Style 1 und 2 durch - nix ?!
> Es gibt keinen unterschied. er lädt die webseite neu und das wars. auch mit deaktiviertem Addblock.


ich sehe da auch nichts


----------



## Sixxer (2. September 2009)

Die hellblaue Schrift ist nervig. Eine dunkelblaue tuts gewiss auch.


----------



## ghostadmin (2. September 2009)

So hier noch mal 2 Bildchen damit ihr seht was 1 und 2 ist^^
Style 1:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Style 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr keinen Unterschied bei euch steht löscht doch mal den Cache.


----------



## eVoX (2. September 2009)

Ich seh den Unterschied schon lange bei mir, vielleicht ist es mir vorhin nur nicht aufgefallen, sieht man ja nicht sofort.


----------



## Explosiv (2. September 2009)

*Fehler*

Da hat sich wohl der Fehlerteufel erneut eingeschlichen, Bilder sprechen bekanntlich mehr als Worte. Die Fehlerhaften Darstellungen habe ich mit einem roten Pfeil markiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruss Explosiv


----------



## KeiteH (3. September 2009)

Die neue Styles - Option find ich super ! 
Dabei finde ich de "S2" _deutlich _Augenfreundlicher, danke! 

greetz


----------



## DaStash (3. September 2009)

Sollte nicht eigentlich die Benutzersteuerung wieder nach links verlagert werden?

MfG


----------



## BigBubby (3. September 2009)

Nein. Alle Polls nach meinungen sind nur aus Spaß, damit wir denken die hören auf uns


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. September 2009)

Riddicker schrieb:


> So, dann will ich auch nochmal! Ich hab immer noch Probleme mit den Galerien der News! Das erste Bild kann ich noch anklicken, dann aber nicht durch die Bilder schauen, da die Pfeile ohne Funktion sind. Auch die Thumbnails kann ich nicht anklicken.
> Mit dem IE gehts wunderbar, aber Firefox (auch mit 3.5) gehts nicht. Hab nur Adblock drauf, ansonsten Java und Flash sind auch aktuell.
> 
> Grüße



Hi,

wir können diesen Fehler nicht nachstellen.
Kannst Du einen Sceeenshot machen?

Danke!



DaStash schrieb:


> Sollte nicht eigentlich die Benutzersteuerung wieder nach links verlagert werden?
> 
> MfG



Das war zuletzt nicht mehr so eindeutig. Wir werden das erneut pollen, nachdem die User die Seite nun einige Zeit nutzen konnten.


----------



## BigBubby (3. September 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das war zuletzt nicht mehr so eindeutig. Wir werden das erneut pollen, nachdem die User die Seite nun einige Zeit nutzen konnten.



Variante 1: Profilkasten nach rechts 	 	235	35,82%
Variante 2: Profilkasten nach links 	 	334	50,91%
Knapp ber die Hälfte will es links und das ist nicht eindeutig?
Klingt nach einer faulen ausrede...


----------



## DaStash (3. September 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das war zuletzt nicht mehr so eindeutig. Wir werden das erneut pollen, nachdem die User die Seite nun einige Zeit nutzen konnten.


Warum, gibt doch eine klare Mehrheit dafür???

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. September 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Variante 1: Profilkasten nach rechts 	 	235	35,82%
> Variante 2: Profilkasten nach links 	 	334	50,91%
> Knapp ber die Hälfte will es links und das ist nicht eindeutig?
> Klingt nach einer faulen ausrede...



"knapp die Hälfte" (es ist übrigens knapp über der Hälfte) ist wirklich keine harte Mehrheit, zumal bei solchen Umfragen i.d.R. noch 20-30% "ich will das alte" dabei hat (unabhängig, was das alte war)
Wenn man Gründe für eine andere Lösung hat, ist das also eher ein Hinweis darauf, dass die nicht perfekt ist - aber kein zwingender Grund, sie nicht zu wählen. Das wären 80:10 Ergebnisse und schlimmer.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. September 2009)

So sehe ich das auch. Daher der neue Quickpoll. Außerdem ist etwas Zeit ins Land gegangen. Interessanter Zwischenstand, btw.


----------



## DaStash (3. September 2009)

Ich finds blödsinnig wenn ihr schon einen Quickpoll gemacht habt, den jetzt zu wiederholen. Es gibt eine Mehrheit die sich für Links entschieden hat. Selbst wenn jetzt alle Unentschlossenen sich für rechts entscheiden, wäre immer noch eine Mehrheit für links.
Oder bedarf es etwa einer 2/3 Mehrheit, strukturelle Änderungen herbeizuführen?

Wenn ihr einen neuen Quickpoll macht, dann fügt auch zwei Ansichtsbeispiele hinzu, da viele sich nicht visuell vorstellen können, wie es anders als jetzt wäre, bzw. die jeweiligen Vor und Nachteile daraus besser abgeleitet werden können, als aus der Fantasy. 

MfG


----------



## BigBubby (3. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "knapp die Hälfte" (es ist übrigens knapp über der Hälfte) ist wirklich keine harte Mehrheit, zumal bei solchen Umfragen i.d.R. noch 20-30% "ich will das alte" dabei hat (unabhängig, was das alte war)
> Wenn man Gründe für eine andere Lösung hat, ist das also eher ein Hinweis darauf, dass die nicht perfekt ist - aber kein zwingender Grund, sie nicht zu wählen. Das wären 80:10 Ergebnisse und schlimmer.



Es ist eine absolute Mehrheit mit 51% gegen eine Minderheit von 36% die es rechts haben wollen und 15% denen es egal ist. 
Natürlich wäre ein 80 zu 10 ergeniss krasser, aber sowas werdet ihr nie kriegen. Aber wenn arbeit ansteht, findet man leicht einen Grund sie nicht zu tun, ich bin student, wer sollte das besser wissen 

Wie wäre es neben s1 und s2 noch l und r, dann sind alle zufrieden


----------



## Mosed (3. September 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> So hier noch mal 2 Bildchen damit ihr seht was 1 und 2 ist^^
> 
> Wenn ihr keinen Unterschied bei euch steht löscht doch mal den Cache.



^^ Das soll der Unterschied sein? Ich sehe nur, dass überschriften dunkler sind und dass anstatt gelb mit was dunklem "gemarkert" wird.

Den Unterschied muss man ja richtig suchen. 
Ich dachte es wäre ein komplett anderer Style (also z.B. Hintergrund deutlich dunkler oder so)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. September 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre ein 80 zu 10 ergeniss krasser, aber sowas werdet ihr nie kriegen.



88:4
76:11 (bzw. zu 8, wenn man Enthaltungen gar nicht zählt)
89:8
zwar nur 47:19, aber für einen Quickpoll mit 5 Möglichkeiten trotzdem nicht schlecht und bequem mehr als das doppelte im Vergleich zu Platz 2.
Und das war nur aus der ersten Seite des Quickpollforums - eindeutige Ergebnisse sind keineswegs selten.


----------



## BigBubby (3. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 88:4
> 76:11 (bzw. zu 8, wenn man Enthaltungen gar nicht zählt)
> 89:8
> zwar nur 47:19, aber für einen Quickpoll mit 5 Möglichkeiten trotzdem nicht schlecht und bequem mehr als das doppelte im Vergleich zu Platz 2.
> Und das war nur aus der ersten Seite des Quickpollforums - eindeutige Ergebnisse sind keineswegs selten.



lol das ist ja wie äpfel und birnen vergleichen. 

Bei den Pols gehts, abgesehen von der Uhrzeit, um tatsachen und nicht geschmäckern. Und schön der letzte da stehts nicht 47 zu 19, sondern 47 zu (19,2+12+5,8)= 37. da siehts wieder ganz anders aus 

Aber wenn man 50% es so wollen und 35% es anders wollen, sollen die 50% zurückstecken, weil es nicht eindeutig genug ist? 
Es wird hier eindeutig nach lust und laune der Redakteure entschieden und nicht nach den ergebnissen. 

Wenn schon solche Polls gemacht werden, sollten die doch auch beachten werden und zwar nicht nur da, wo es den Redakteuren passt. Mehrheit ist mehrheit. Sonst wird es lächerlich.

Wie gesagt, dann notfalls wie mit s1 und s2, dann halt noch l und r...


----------



## Explosiv (4. September 2009)

Habe hier ein paar Fehler gefunden und mit roten Pfeilen markiert, hoffe es ist hilfreich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Der folgende Fehler ist in genau diesem Thread hier entstanden, man beachte die Button zum editieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gruss Explosiv


----------



## danysahne333 (5. September 2009)

Was für einen Browser verwendest du?

Website overview for http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,690105/Legacy-Catalyst-98-fuer-Ati-Radeon-9500-X1950-XTX-inoffizieller-Windows-7-Support-WDDM-10/Grafikkarte/Download/


----------



## Explosiv (5. September 2009)

danysahne333 schrieb:


> Was für einen Browser verwendest du



Hi ich benutze Iron der basiert auf der Chromium Engine.

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. September 2009)

Da wir diese Fehler nicht nachstellen können, gehe ich von einem Fehler durch Deinen speziellen Browser aus.


----------



## DaStash (21. September 2009)

News-Update

Mir ist aufgefallen das es bei euren News-Updates zwei unterschiedliche Methoden gibt diese einzupflegen. Bei der einen stehen die Updates chronologisch oben und bei den Anderen unten, dass sollte man einheitlich gestalten.

MfG


----------



## BigBubby (21. September 2009)

das stimmt. ist mir verwundert auch schon aufgefallen


----------



## DaStash (22. September 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Kann es sein das die PCGH Website seit gestern ziemlich lahmt? 

MfG


----------



## BigBubby (22. September 2009)

ah dann liegt das doch nicht bei mir am inet. habe das gefühl auch shcon gehabt. Besonders im Forum


----------



## DaStash (22. September 2009)

Kein wunder wenn man mal unten im Browser in die Aktionsleiste schaut. Da wird ständig irgendwelches Bannerzeugs geladen. Und das immer zunehmend mehr.

MfG


----------



## ghostadmin (22. September 2009)

Der Seitenaufbau braucht auch mit Adblocker ewig. 

Allein schon das absenden des Posts dauert Minimum 10 Sekunden...


----------



## DaStash (22. September 2009)

Wenn ich einen Adblocker eingeschaltet habe, lädt die Seite dann tzd. die ganzen Werbebanner und anschliessend selektiert der Blocker diese aus oder wird von Anfang an die Werbung erst gar nicht auf die Seite geladen?

MfG


----------



## danysahne333 (22. September 2009)

Und ich dachte schon ich hätte als Einzigster das Problem das das imemr ewig dauert...


----------



## Haxti (24. September 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Adblocker eingeschaltet habe, lädt die Seite dann tzd. die ganzen Werbebanner und anschliessend selektiert der Blocker diese aus oder wird von Anfang an die Werbung erst gar nicht auf die Seite geladen?
> 
> MfG



normal (um auch einen geschwindigkeitsvorteil zu haben) greift ABP soweit ich das weiss ein und lädt Objekte mit entsprechenden Adressen garnicht erst.


----------



## klefreak (25. September 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> News-Update
> 
> Mir ist aufgefallen das es bei euren News-Updates zwei unterschiedliche Methoden gibt diese einzupflegen. Bei der einen stehen die Updates chronologisch oben und bei den Anderen unten, dass sollte man einheitlich gestalten.
> 
> MfG




kann ich bestätigen !

eine einheitliche Vorgehensweise und manchesmal auch eine optisch stärkere abgrenzung der neuen Bereiche wäre wünschenswert

am liebsten immer das Neue oben an so brauche ich beim lesen nicht immer bis zum boden scrollen

lg Klemens


----------



## UTDARKCTF (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich möchte die Webmaster an dieser Stelle bitten die Werbefenster ein wenig zu überarbeiten.
Wenn man nicht vorher ein wenig runtergescrollt hat schiebt sich das Bedienelement der Werbung unter die Tableiste und lässt sich nicht wegklicken (Firefox) . Ist echt nervig !


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Oktober 2009)

Adblock Plus installiern, dann gibs keine Werbung mehr.


----------



## DaStash (19. Oktober 2009)

Ja aber das kann ja wohl nicht die Lösung sein!
Wieso muss ich als Nutzer mir irgendwelche Software herunterladen um die PCGH Seite ordentlich betrachten zu können?
UTDARKCTF hat völlig Recht. Die Add´s schieben sich unter die Tabs, so das man sie nicht mehr schliessen kann. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das das so rechtens sein kann, da einem ja die Möglichkeit gegeben werden "muss" diese wegzuklicken.

Besonders nervig wird es wenn man mobil mit dem Handy die Seite betrachtet.

Thema Bildgallerie:
Euro Vorschaubildgallerie funktioniert nicht ordentlich mit Symbianbetriebssysthemen. Dort wird die Breite des Fensters von beiden Seiten in die Mitte verschoben, so das man die Bilder nur in Originalgröße betrachten kann und nicht in der Vorschau. Wäre super wenn man das bei Gelegenheit mal angepasst werden könnte. 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Oktober 2009)

UTDARKCTF schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Webmaster an dieser Stelle bitten die Werbefenster ein wenig zu überarbeiten.
> Wenn man nicht vorher ein wenig runtergescrollt hat schiebt sich das Bedienelement der Werbung unter die Tableiste und lässt sich nicht wegklicken (Firefox) . Ist echt nervig !



Hi,

ehrlich gesagt kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, was Du meinst.

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## BigBubby (19. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ehrlich gesagt kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, was Du meinst.
> 
> Grüße, Thilo



das ist eigentlich ein recht bekannter Fehler. 
Die Werbefenster, die sich selbst in das Bild reinbewegen (kenne sogar den "Erfinder" persönlich ) landen zufällig da, wo ein anderer Werbebanner oder etwas ähnliches ist, sodass durch einen Fehler der "statische" Werbebanner sich über den "einfahrenden" legt und somit der "x"-Knopf zum schließen des eingefahrenden Werbebanners nicht mehr möglich ist.

wenn man dann runterscrolled geht der bewegliche mit und ma kann ihn schließen. aber ist schon sehr umszändlich. der fehler ist übrigens browserunabhängig.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. Oktober 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> das ist eigentlich ein recht bekannter Fehler.
> Die Werbefenster, die sich selbst in das Bild reinbewegen (kenne sogar den "Erfinder" persönlich ) landen zufällig da, wo ein anderer Werbebanner oder etwas ähnliches ist, sodass durch einen Fehler der "statische" Werbebanner sich über den "einfahrenden" legt und somit der "x"-Knopf zum schließen des eingefahrenden Werbebanners nicht mehr möglich ist.
> 
> wenn man dann runterscrolled geht der bewegliche mit und ma kann ihn schließen. aber ist schon sehr umszändlich. der fehler ist übrigens browserunabhängig.


Ne, der Thilo meint das anders -> Der nutzt wohl selber schön ADBlock+, weil ihn das Werbegenerve anödet, daher kennt der das Problem nicht.


----------



## DaStash (19. Oktober 2009)

@Bigbubby

Nicht ganz. Die Werbebanner fahren bis zum oberen Bildschirmrand hoch und der schliessen Button versteckt sich unter den Tableiste des Browsers, so das man auf diesen nicht mehr zugreifen kann. Da hilft dann auch kein Runterscrollen sondern nur die Seite neuzuladen, dann kommt er meistens nicht mehr oder beim laden der Seite gleich runtersrollen, dann geht der Werbebanner bis zum oberen Bildschirmrand und bleibt stehen. Anschliessend kann man wieder hochscrollen um ihn zu schliessen. Aber solch ein gefusel sollte eigentlich auf seriösen Seiten nicht vorkommen und wie gesagt, ein Adblocker sollte keine Voraussetzung für das Betrachten einer Seite sein, denn dies ist schliesslich nicht im Sinne der Nutzer und vor allem nicht im Sinne der Seitenbetreiber. 

MfG


----------



## UTDARKCTF (19. Oktober 2009)

@ Thilo : Den von mir angesprochenden "Bug" hat DaStash im darüberstehenden Posting perfekt beschrieben ! )


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Oktober 2009)

Zur Sicherheit: Redet ihr von Popups?

Nun Nein, ich habe keinen Adblocker in der Firma


----------



## DaStash (20. Oktober 2009)

Wir reden von Werbebannern die aufpoppen.  Nenn sie PopUps wenn du magst. Jedenfalls ist es nicht i.O. wenn man diese nicht wegklicken kann, da das dabei aufkommende Frustgefühl stets in Verbindung zu der PCGH Seite erfolgt und dies kann ja nicht marketingtechnisch nicht wirklich von eurer Seite aus gewollt sein.  

MfG


----------



## DaStash (20. Oktober 2009)

Sagt mal werte PCGH, hakts bei euch langsam? 
Was soll denn bitte schön diese Always Werbung auf einer PCG-"Hardware" Seite?????? 
Und jetzt kommt mir hier nicht mit Frauenanteil etc. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## ClareQuilty (20. Oktober 2009)

Die Redaktion hat keinen Einfluß darauf, welche Werbung geschaltet wird.


----------



## DaStash (20. Oktober 2009)

Sondern wer?

MfG


----------



## ClareQuilty (20. Oktober 2009)

Die Anzeigenabteilung


----------



## DaStash (20. Oktober 2009)

Schön blöd von always sich auf einem Portal zu präsentieren, welches wohl kaum der gewünschten Zielgruppe entspricht. ^^

Und ich bleibe dabei, solch eine Anzeige hat auf einer Hardwareseite einfach nichts zu suchen. Zum Einem thematisch und zum Anderen zielgruppentechnisch und selbstverstänbdlich hat auch die "Redaktion" Einfluss darauf welche "Inhalte" präsentiert werden. 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Oktober 2009)

Die Redaktion hat keinen Einfluss auf die gezeigte Werbung. So leid es mir tut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2009)

Aber irgendeiner muss sie auf den Server laden.


----------



## BigBubby (20. Oktober 2009)

nein. Die werden von externen servern geladen. Es gibt nur die zugeteilte fläche.


----------



## DaStash (20. Oktober 2009)

Aber Tamponwerbung auf ner Hardwareseite??
Tut mir leid aber das sollte man irgendwie unter"Binden" können. 

Ich finde es jedenfalls ziemlich unpassend und auch ein wenig unseriös...

MfG


----------



## ClareQuilty (20. Oktober 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Aber Tamponwerbung auf ner Hardwareseite??
> Tut mir leid aber das sollte man irgendwie unter"Binden" können.
> 
> Ich finde es jedenfalls ziemlich unpassend und auch ein wenig unseriös...
> ...


AdBlock Plus


----------



## DaStash (21. Oktober 2009)

Kannst du eigentlich auch in ganzen Sätzen schreiben?
Warum sollte die Voraussetzung für die Nutzung einer normalen Webseite eine zusätzliche Software sein?

Das ist Nutzerunfreundlich!

MfG


----------



## BigBubby (21. Oktober 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Kannst du eigentlich auch in ganzen Sätzen schreiben?
> Warum sollte die Voraussetzung für die Nutzung einer normalen Webseite eine zusätzliche Software sein?
> 
> Das ist Nutzerunfreundlich!
> ...


richtig und einem DAU auch nicht zuzutrauen.


----------



## DaStash (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl bei dem Thema auf taube Ohren zu stoßen. 
Das ist mir wirklich nicht begreiflich warum man als Webseitenbetreiben keinen Einfluss auf die gezeigte Werbung haben soll??!!

Ich meine dann könnte man ja auch Werbung für die Konkurrenz machen, wenn man Pech hat, nur habe ich hier komischer Weise noch keine Werbung selbiger gesehen.^^ 

Naja, "always" the same Mist eben. 

MfG


----------



## BigBubby (21. Oktober 2009)

Die werbebetreiber testen werbung, wenn die nicht angeklickt wird auf eienr bestimmten seite, wird sie dort auch nicht mehr gezeigt. Also wird in einem Monat keine rede davon mehr sein.
Glaub mir die haben da ein ziemlich ausgeklügeltes System


----------



## ClareQuilty (21. Oktober 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Kannst du eigentlich auch in ganzen Sätzen schreiben?
> Warum sollte die Voraussetzung für die Nutzung einer normalen Webseite eine zusätzliche Software sein?
> 
> Das ist Nutzerunfreundlich!
> ...


Mein Posting ("AdBlock Plus") bezog sich auf dein Genölle wegen der "Always"-Werbung. Es ist dir also nicht möglich eine Webseite zu benutzen, wenn am Rand Werbung für Binden gemacht wird? Du bist ja ein ganz sensibler.
Wenn es um die nicht wegklickbare PopUp-Werbung geht, stimme ich dir zu. Das darf auf so einer Seite hier nicht passieren. Aber wenn einem die Werbung an sich nicht gefällt, sorry aber da kann Thilo doch nix dafür, wenn du dich von Binden-Werbung abgestoßen fühlst? In so einem Fall, musst du schon selbst nachhelfen. Und da ist AdBlock Plus nun mal sehr hilfreich.
Und du solltest dich auch mal damit abfinden, dass Anzeigenabteilung und Redaktion in einem seriösen Magazin grundsätzlich getrennt sind. Das heißt Redakteure haben keinen Einfluß auf die geschaltete Werbung (Meinst du die Redakteure finden das toll, dass auf einer der letzten Seiten der Print so lustige Handy-Werbung für Sex-Bildchen ist?). Ich will extra für dich auch den Grud erläutern: Wenn Redakteure bestimmen würden, welche Werbung geschaltet wird, wären sie beeinflußbar.


----------



## DaStash (21. Oktober 2009)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Mein Posting ("AdBlock Plus") bezog sich auf dein Genölle wegen der "Always"-Werbung. Es ist dir also nicht möglich eine Webseite zu benutzen, wenn am Rand Werbung für Binden gemacht wird? Du bist ja ein ganz sensibler.


 Das hat nichts mit sensibel zu tun. In einer feministischen Zeitung wirst du auch keine Werbung von Abtreibungsgegnern finden, dass wäre unglaubwürdig und auch sinnlos. 


> Wenn es um die nicht wegklickbare PopUp-Werbung geht, stimme ich dir zu.


 Unter anderem. Darum ging es ja ursprünglich.


> Das darf auf so einer Seite hier nicht passieren. Aber wenn einem die Werbung an sich nicht gefällt, sorry aber da kann Thilo doch nix dafür, wenn du dich von Binden-Werbung abgestoßen fühlst? In so einem Fall, musst du schon selbst nachhelfen. Und da ist AdBlock Plus nun mal sehr hilfreich.


 Welchen Sinn hat eine Bannerwerbung, wenn sich die avisierte Zielgruppe dazu genötigt fühlt diese per Adblock auszusparen, da sie thematisch verfehlt ist?


> Und du solltest dich auch mal damit abfinden, dass Anzeigenabteilung und Redaktion in einem seriösen Magazin grundsätzlich getrennt sind. Das heißt Redakteure haben keinen Einfluß auf die geschaltete Werbung (Meinst du die Redakteure finden das toll, dass auf einer der letzten Seiten der Print so lustige Handy-Werbung für Sex-Bildchen ist?).


 Das ist selbstverständlich. Jedoch gibt es hier ersten keinen direkten Ansprechpartner bezüglich der Werbebanner und zweitens wird bei seriösen Zeitungen/Magazinen auch zielgruppenorientierte Werbung geschaltet, was ich in dem besprochenen Fall überhaupt nicht sehe und das man da als Websitebetreiber keinen Einfluss darauf hat stimmt eben nicht. 


> Ich will extra für dich auch den Grud erläutern: Wenn Redakteure bestimmen würden, welche Werbung geschaltet wird, wären sie beeinflußbar.


 Tatsache? Ist nicht wahr... Redakteure sind dennoch für das inhaltliche Erscheinungsbild eines Magazins zuständig und sie würden auch nicht ihre Kompetenzen überschreiten, wenn sie in solchen Fällen Korrespondenz mit der Anzeigenabteilung halten würden.

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl bei dem Thema auf taube Ohren zu stoßen.
> Das ist mir wirklich nicht begreiflich warum man als Webseitenbetreiben keinen Einfluss auf die gezeigte Werbung haben soll??!!



Als Webseitenbetreiber hat man das.
Webseitenbetreiber ist aber nicht Thilo und auch nicht PCGH, sondern Computec. Das gehört einfach zu gutem Journalismus dazu, dass die Redaktion unabhängig von der Werbung ist - sonst ist endgültig Essig mit der Objektivität.
Einfluss auf die Art der Werbung hat somit nur die Anzeigenabteilung von Computec, ggf. noch die Administratoren (die für den Webseitenserver afaik weiterhin nicht Mitglieder der PCGH-Red sind), wenn die Werbung die Layoutrichtlinien verletzt.
Tut sie in dem Fall aber nicht und warum sollte die Anzeigenabteilung irgend ein Problem mit Hygieneprodukten haben? Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass u.a. auch Cosmopolitan, Joy und Shape zur Verlagsumfeld gehören (ten?), sollte sowas in einer einigermaßen aufgeklärten Welt wohl nicht mehr als anstößig empfunden werden. (und dass solche Werbung hier rausgeschmissenes Geld ist, interessiert diejenigen, in deren Richtung geschmissen wird, auch nicht wirklich  )


----------



## DaStash (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß um die Notwändigkeit der Trennung zwischen Redaktion und Anzeigenabteilung jedoch bleibt mir nun einmal als Website-Nutzer nur, PCGH spezifische Probleme auf dem dafür vorgesehenen Thread anzusprechen und nein ich habe grundsätzlich keine Probleme mit Webrung für Hygieneartikel. Ich bin einfach nur der Meinung das es eine Hardwareseite weniger authentisch wirken läßt, wenn nicht sogar leicht unseriös, wenn diese mit lauter Werbung vollgestopft ist und diese dann noch nicht einmal thematisch passend ist.

Und wie gesagt, es überschreitet kein Redakteur seine Kompetenz, wenn er bei der nächsten Redakteurssitzung/Firmensitzung solch einen, wie ich finde berechtigten Punkt, anspricht.

MfG


----------



## ClareQuilty (23. Oktober 2009)

Mein Gott, es ist doch nur Binden-Werbung. Da schmunzelt man einmal drüber und vergisst es wieder. Warum machst du da so einen riesen Skandel draus? Ist ja nicht so, dass da Werbung für das nächste Treffen der NPD-Ortsgruppe ist...


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man schon bei einem Seiten-Redesign mehr Wert auf die Präsentation von Werbebannern legt, dann könnte man doch wenigstens bei der Auswahl dieser auch ein wenig das thematische Konzept der Website berücksichtigen. Es ist ja nicht so das es nicht genügend passende Werbebanner gibt, wenn man sich mal andere Hardwareseiten anschaut.  Es sei denn man legt natürlich viel Wert darauf mit den Werbebanner ein Maximum an Geld zu erwirtschaften, so das der thematische Bezug zweitrangig ist und genau dieser Punkt ist der der mich stört. Mag sein das dir das mit deinem Adblocker egal ist. Ich jedoch benutze solch ein Programm noch nicht, da ich persönlich gegen themenbezogene Werbung nicht unbedingt etwas habe, wenn sie nicht gerade so aufdringlich wie die POP-UP Slider sind, welche sich hinter der Tableiste verstecken. 

Außerdem ist es auch nicht besonders positiv fürs Image, was nichts mit Emanzipation oder Ähnliiches zu tun hat. Stell Dir mal vor jemand kommt neu auf die Seite und sucht seriöse Informationen und sieht lauter blinkende und blitzende, sounduntermalte bunte Werbebanner die mit Allem, jedoch nichts mit PC-Hardware im Entferntesten zu tun haben. Was denkst du wohl wird sein Ersteindruck sein a) seriös, hilfreich, gut aufgehoben oder b) na ich weiß nicht, bin ich hier falsch?, ich schau lieber noch mal woanders nach, gehts hier wirklich nur um Hardware?

Auch wenn du und dein Adblock das nicht verstehen können und es eher kleinlig aussieht , so ist es doch aus meiner Sicht und ich beschäftige mich beruflich täglich damit, ein nicht unwesentlicher Punkt den ich ausschlaggebend im Zuge der Bindenwerbung einfach mal ansprechen wollte. 

MfG


----------



## ClareQuilty (23. Oktober 2009)

Was du ansprichst, mag ein generelles Problem im Internet sein, aber kein spezielles von PCGH. Wenn die Always-Werbung mehr Kohle bringt als Hardware-Werbung warum nicht? Und ich verstehe nicht, wie die geschaltete Werbung Einfluß auf die Seriösität einer Seite haben soll? Jeder einigermaßen denkende Mensch, kann Werbung von Inhalt unterscheiden und weiß, dass die Werbung auf einer Seite nicht unbedingt etwas mit dem Inhalt der Seite zu tun haben muss. So, ich werde hier jetzt nicht mehr weiter diskutieren, da dies in meinen Augen absurd ist. (Elefanten, Mücken, Spatzen und Kanonen  )


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2009)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Und ich verstehe nicht, wie die geschaltete Werbung Einfluß auf die Seriösität einer Seite haben soll? Jeder einigermaßen denkende Mensch, kann Werbung von Inhalt unterscheiden und weiß, dass die Werbung auf einer Seite nicht unbedingt etwas mit dem Inhalt der Seite zu tun haben muss.


 Das Gros der Werbung wirkt aber unterbewußt und da hilft im Nachinein keine rationelle Analyse.  So viele behaupten immer das sie von Werbung nicht beeinflußt werden.... wen du wüßtest wie falsch sie da liegen. Wenn ich Dir jetzt beispielsweise eine Frage stellen würde und du innerhalb von ein zwei Sekunden antworten müsstest und die Frage lauten würde:"Nenne mir verschiedene Zahnpastasorten!", dann würde deine Antwort mit Sicherheit Collgate und Blend-a-Met sein, plus vielleicht noch ein zwei andere stark beworbene Sorten, wie Elmex etc.. 
Und genau aus dem Grunde sehe ich es kritisch wenn die hier präsentierte Werbung allzuweit vom Site-Thema abweicht


> So, ich werde hier jetzt nicht mehr weiter diskutieren, da dies in meinen Augen absurd ist. (Elefanten, Mücken, Spatzen und Kanonen  )


Absurd finde ich eher solche Kommentare!  Das Problem von Assoziationen ausgelöst durch Werbung, sei es bewußt oder unterbewußt und der damit einhergehenden Imageprägung ist sehr reell. Und ich wollte lediglich darauf hinweisen.


----------



## ClareQuilty (23. Oktober 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das Gros der Werbung wirkt aber unterbewußt und da hilft im Nachinein keine rationelle Analyse.  So viele behaupten immer das sie von Werbung nicht beeinflußt werden.... wen du wüßtest wie falsch sie da liegen. Wenn ich Dir jetzt beispielsweise eine Frage stellen würde und du innerhalb von ein zwei Sekunden antworten müsstest und die Frage lauten würde:"Nenne mir verschiedene Zahnpastasorten!", dann würde deine Antwort mit Sicherheit Collgate und Blend-a-Met sein, plus vielleicht noch ein zwei andere stark beworbene Sorten, wie Elmex etc..
> Und genau aus dem Grunde sehe ich es kritisch wenn die hier präsentierte Werbung allzuweit vom Site-Thema abweicht
> 
> Absurd finde ich eher solche Kommentare!  Das Problem von Assoziationen ausgelöst durch Werbung, sei es bewußt oder unterbewußt und der damit einhergehenden Imageprägung ist sehr reell. Und ich wollte lediglich darauf hinweisen.


Und worin siehst du jetzt die Gefahr? Dass ich jetzt an Binden denke, obwohl ich eigentlich an Hardware denken wollte? ("Ich hole mir als nächstes den Always i7 mit seitlichem Auslaufschutz und extra weichen Flügeln"). Pöhse Pöhse PCGH; wollen uns jetzt unterbewußt mit Binden-Werbung manipulieren. Skandal! Auf die Barrikaden!!!111elf

Ich wollte eigentlich nicht mehr antworten, aber das war einfach nur zum Wegschmeißen. Der Thread hat doch noch Potenzial!


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2009)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Und worin siehst du jetzt die Gefahr? Dass ich jetzt an Binden denke, obwohl ich eigentlich an Hardware denken wollte? ("Ich hole mir als nächstes den Always i7 mit seitlichem Auslaufschutz und extra weichen Flügeln"). Pöhse Pöhse PCGH; wollen uns jetzt unterbewußt mit Binden-Werbung manipulieren. Skandal! Auf die Barrikaden!!!111elf


 Frag ruhig nach, wenn du etwas nicht verstanden hast. 



> Ich wollte eigentlich nicht mehr antworten, aber das war einfach nur zum Wegschmeißen. Der Thread hat doch noch Potenzial!


Bei solchen Kommentaren geb ich Dir Recht. 

Ist aber auch egal jetzt, falls du weitere Fragen bezüglich der Verständniserklärung hast, dann bitte per PM. 

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Oktober 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das Gros der Werbung wirkt aber unterbewußt und da hilft im Nachinein keine rationelle Analyse.  So viele behaupten immer das sie von Werbung nicht beeinflußt werden.... wen du wüßtest wie falsch sie da liegen. Wenn ich Dir jetzt beispielsweise eine Frage stellen würde und du innerhalb von ein zwei Sekunden antworten müsstest und die Frage lauten würde:"Nenne mir verschiedene Zahnpastasorten!", dann würde deine Antwort mit Sicherheit Collgate und Blend-a-Met sein, plus vielleicht noch ein zwei andere stark beworbene Sorten, wie Elmex etc..



Kaufen tu ich aber trotzdem Dentagard, weil sie besser schmeckt 



> Und genau aus dem Grunde sehe ich es kritisch wenn die hier präsentierte Werbung allzuweit vom Site-Thema abweicht



Sollte das nicht gerade unter diesem Gesichtspunkt vorteilhaft sein?
Wenn jemand einen Grafikkartenvergleichstest sucht, wird es wohl mehr Einfluss auf seine Kaufentscheidung haben, wenn er mit AMD-Werbung bombadiert wird, als wenn da ein Taschentuch am Rande zu sehen ist.
(Genaugenommen sollte man vielleicht noch mal festhalten, dass Werbung für Binden auf das Kauf- und sonstige Verhalten von 99,9% der PCGH-Leser überhaupt keinen Einfluss haben kann  )


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Oktober 2009)

Immer wieder interessant. Mir als Leser ist es vollkommen egal, welche Werbung eine Homepage auffährt - es sei denn diese hat mit Sex/Pornographie zu tun. Und seit wann hat die Werbung etwas mit der Seriosität zu tun? Ich gehe wegen dem Content auf PCGH und beurteile dessen Seriosität, nicht aber die Werbung, die nichts aber auch gar nichts mit der Radaktion bzw. dem Content zu tun hat.


----------



## ClareQuilty (25. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> ...Mir als Leser ist es vollkommen egal, welche Werbung eine Homepage auffährt - es sei denn diese hat mit Sex/Pornographie zu tun....


Solche Werbung wäre mir persönlich auf pcgh.de auch lieber. Meinst du da lässt sich was machen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2009)

*anschließ* 

Ich persönlich nehme Werbung fast ausschließlich dann war, wenn sie mich stört - d.h. extrem Animationen, Geräusche oder Overlay. Hab mir angewöhnt, auf Seiten, die mich mit sowas nerven, entweder zu verzichten oder jedesmal noch eine der weniger nervigen Werbungen mit zu Blocken. Ich muss sagen: 
Die Seiten, auf denen ich regelmäßig Werbung darstellen lasse, kann ich sehr bequem an einer Hand abzählen.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (26. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Immer wieder interessant. Mir als Leser ist es vollkommen egal, welche Werbung eine Homepage auffährt - es sei denn diese hat mit Sex/Pornographie zu tun.


Du meinst wahrscheinlich diese Handybilderwerbung aus der PCGames Print ?


----------



## DaStash (26. Oktober 2009)

UTDARKCTF schrieb:


> Du meinst wahrscheinlich diese Handybilderwerbung aus der PCGames Print ?


  

MfG


----------



## Tamio (31. Oktober 2009)

Weiß grad nicht ob ich dafür ein neues Thema öffnen soll deswegen hier rein. Die Direct Line Header Werbung bringt bei mir den Firefox zum "stottern". Ist geht das irgendjemanden genauso?


----------

